# LFR Gildenbedarf



## Doofkatze (12. Januar 2012)

Und da stehen wir nun ... hin und hergerissen ...
Der Tod des Bosses brachte einen Drop mit sich, den man selbst bereits besitzt, jedoch benötigt es noch ein Gildenmitglied aus dem Klassenfundus ...

Würfelt man nicht, ist man schon fast ein "Verräter", würfelt man, darf man sich böseste Beschimpfungen anhören ...

Was tut ihr und wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Mindadar (12. Januar 2012)

Mehrere Wochen getahn und keine reue gepürt, warum auch?


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2012)

Wenn du die Güte hättest den Beitrag auch so zu formulieren, dass ein WoW Abstinenzler ihn versteht, wäre ich echt fröhlich.


----------



## Virikas (12. Januar 2012)

Mit drauf rollen, wenn es eine echte(!) Verbesserung für denjenigen ist. Unter echt verstehe ich ein Upgrade von 359 auf 384 oder 378 auf 390 (390 waren die Waffen von Madness, oder?)
Warum? Weil ich genauso wie alle 24 anderen zu dem Kill beigetragen habe (wobei.. im Lfr meist eher 10 andere und 14 (Halb-)afkler...) und somit das Recht habe auf den Loot zu rollen.

Im übrigen.. Bei Waffen macht es teils sogar durchaus Sinn zweimal dasselbe Teil zu haben. Den Heilerstreitkolben von Madness beispielsweise würde ich fürs Holyequip mit Gesand des Herzens verzaubert und fürs Disziequip mit Machtstrom verzaubert nutzen.


----------



## ORI3 (12. Januar 2012)

Interessiert mich überhaupt nicht was mir irgend son 15k Nobb an'n Kopf wirft.

Immer schön würfeln machen doch eh alle da hat man ja keine Wahl.

Is zwar an sich der falsche Ansatz aber dann seh ich die ganzen Bobs mit 0 Bosskenntnis und Skill und dann is mir das wieder soo egal..


----------



## Virikas (12. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn du die Güte hättest den Beitrag auch so zu formulieren, dass ein WoW Abstinenzler ihn versteht, wäre ich echt fröhlich.



Öhm.. der Beitrag war 
1. einwandfrei formuliert
2. verständlich
und
3. OT Posting von nem Mod?? WTF?


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2012)

Es geht also einfach nur darum, dass man in einer Gruppe auf einen Drop würfelt, den ein Gildenmitglied - welches nicht in der Gruppe dabei ist - ebenfalls braucht? 

- Woher erfährt das Gildenmitglied, dass das Item gedroppt ist und man nicht gewürfelt hat - woher käme in dem Fall das "Verräter"? 
- Müsste sich das Gildenmitglied nicht selbst engagieren, den Drop zu besorgen?
- Wie ist die Ausgangssituation in der aktuellen Gruppe? Braucht dort jemand den Drop oder wäre es nur etwas zum entzaubern?

Ich sehe, da noch ziemlich viele offene Fragen...


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn du die Güte hättest den Beitrag auch so zu formulieren, dass ein WoW Abstinenzler ihn versteht, wäre ich echt fröhlich.




Hintergrund: Wir betreten derzeit zusammen den neuen Schlachtzugsbrowser mit zumeist 5 Spielern.

Ist der Boss tot, gibt es Loot. Einige der Items jedoch besitzt man bereits selbst oder kann sie anderweitig nicht (mehr) gebrauchen, aber dennoch darauf würfeln, um es eventuell einer Person der Gilde weiterzugeben. So hat dieser dann die doppelte, dreifache ... Chance, ein Item zu bekommen.

In diesem LFR (Looking for Raid / Schlachtzugsbrowser) ist es jedoch leider sogar gang und gebe, das Leute auf alles würfeln, was sie können, um entsprechend später tauschen zu können, wenn dann etwas droppt, was sie gebrauchen können und zunächst nicht bekommen.

So wird man direkt argwöhnisch durchschaut, ob man das Item überhaupt gebrauchen kann und nicht selten wird dies im Raidchat diskutiert, ob man ein Recht hatte, auf das Item überhaupt zu würfeln ...

Fairness würde natürlich bedeuten: Ich habs schon, ich würfle nicht. Aber erklär das mal in der Gilde, das du dir nichts zu schaden kommen lassen willst und deshalb nicht "hilfst". 

Edit:
1. Natürlich schauen sich viele Mitspieler an, wer mitwürfelt. Im TS ist man auch ständig in Kontakt. Das kann ja auffallen. 

2. Genau da hakt ja eben dieses kleine Problem. Natürlich will man erstmal grundsätzlich helfen. Man will aber auch fair bleiben. Angesichts der Tatsache, das viele Leute zum tauschen würfeln (zu häufig gesehen ...), sinkt also die Chance der tatsächlichen Person, das Item zu bekommen.

3. Bedarf ist Bedarf, weils jemand braucht, nicht wegen nem mini Mahlstromkristall.


----------



## Argap (12. Januar 2012)

Lieber Langsuir !

Ich verstehe auch nicht was der nette TE möchte.
Sind die Items nicht mehr gebunden beim aufheben ?
Kann man die "frei" Handlen für eine bestimmte Zeit ?
Kann man Guildies "nachholen" damit die auf den Loot würfeln ?

Kläre uns unwissende doch bitte auf.
Danke Sehr.


----------



## Virikas (12. Januar 2012)

Argap schrieb:


> Sind die Items nicht mehr gebunden beim aufheben ?



Wer inenrhalb des letzten Jahres einmal raiden war, dürfte festgestellt haben, dass jedes(!) Item eine 2stündige Zeitspanne hat, innerhalb derer es zwischen allen lootberechtigten(==ebenfalls am Bosskillbeteiligten) gehandelt werden kann. Demzufolge kannst du mit 4 Gildies in den LfR, alle 4 Würfeln drauf und der der es gewinnt, gibt es einfach demjenigen, der es "wirklich" braucht.


----------



## Sethia (12. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es geht also einfach nur darum, dass man in einer Gruppe auf einen Drop würfelt, den ein Gildenmitglied - welches nicht in der Gruppe dabei ist - ebenfalls braucht?


Ein Gildenmitglied das Bestandteil des 25er Raids im LFR-Tool ist... und dann sieht dieses Mitglied auch wer wo mitwürfelt oder passt etc. 

Ich frage im TS denjenigen und wenn er es bestätigt das Item gebrauchen zu können rolle ich auf Bedarf.

Schämen tue ich mich dafür nicht... schämen würde ich mich, wenn ich es nicht tue und mein Gildie immernoch mit dem alten Krempel rumrennt.


----------



## Mindadar (12. Januar 2012)

Wir haben es meist so gemacht das 14/16 leute von uns mit im Sz waren und haben halt so uns die sachen geholt die wir brauchten


----------



## Donmortillo (12. Januar 2012)

grundsätzlich ist es einfach so was spricht dagegen wenn man dass tut?? also wir gehen des öfteren mit mehr leuten in den lfr um einfach dass lootsystem auszunützen um unseren stammraid zu verbessern... dass heisst ich gehe zum beispiel mit meinen mage twink mit um unseren dk/dudu mehr chancen auf dass setteil zu gewähren dafür gehen sie mit ihren twinks mit um mir mehr chancen auf dass priester setitem zu geben......

ich finde dass eigentlich nicht schlimm den dass system funktioniert zurzeit ja noch so also warum nicht ausnutzen..... ausserdem hilft es sehr wenn man bessere items hat um im 10er vorran zu kommen... wir sind eine sehr kleine gilde haben also nur 1 10er stammgruppe raiden 2mal die woche 3std. und da kommt jedes bessere item gerade recht!!!


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> - Woher erfährt das Gildenmitglied, dass das Item gedroppt ist und man nicht gewürfelt hat - woher käme in dem Fall das "Verräter"?


Temaspeak, Ventriko, Skype. Eine funktionierende Gilde wird in der Regel unter Nutzung einer der genannten oder anderer Sprachkommunikations-Mittel den LfR betreten, wir machen das auch so. Und wenn bspw. der eine ein Priester und der andere ein Paladin ist und einer von beiden z.B. ein Token schon hat würfelt er trotzdem, um es dem anderen im Falle des Gewinns zu geben. Das wird in der Regel auch schon VOR Betreten des LfR abgesprochen.



Noxiel schrieb:


> - Müsste sich das Gildenmitglied nicht selbst engagieren, den Drop zu besorgen?


Tut es doch, er/ sie/ es würfelt ja auch darauf. Wer jedoch schon mal im LfR unterwegs war weiß, wie gering die Chancen auf Erlangen eines begehrten Teils sind. Durch die Unterstützung von Gildenmitgliedern/ Freunden/ Bekannten erhöht man lediglich seine Möglichkeiten



Noxiel schrieb:


> - Wie ist die Ausgangssituation in der aktuellen Gruppe? Braucht dort jemand den Drop oder wäre es nur etwas zum entzaubern?


Prinzipiell würfelt jeder der kann auf alles was geht. Ist so. In der Regel ist es irrelevant ob derjenige es wirklich gebrauchen kann. Skrupel sind (leider!) darum unangebracht, denn sie bringen nur Nachteile. Ich weiß wie sich das anhört aber es ist nun mal so.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich sehe, da noch ziemlich viele offene Fragen...


Die sollten doch mittlerweile geklärt sein oder? Wenn nicht nur zu, wie Du siehst geben wir gern Auskunft über die (Un-)Arten im Raidfinder.

P.S.: Um diese Würfelwut ein wenig einzudämmen soll mit 4.3.2 eine weitere Einschränkung vorgenommen werden. Wenn dann 2mal das gleiche Token droppt und man bekommt eins davon, kann man automatisch das andere nicht mehr erwürfeln. Die Waffen vom Wahnsinn sind ja bereits seit kurzem klassengebunden. Man sieht also dass Blizzard die Entwicklung weiter beobachtet und es wird nicht die letzte Änderung sein.


----------



## garak111 (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo Doofkatze,

deine Zweifel an der Richtigkeit des Handels verstehe ich voll un ganz, da mir es ähnlich so geht.
Letztendlich geht mir die Gilde vor, d.h. wenn ein Gildi einen Loot noch benötigt, wo ich auch Bedarf (mit Klassenbonus) machen kann, tu ich es.
Ebenso bei den Tokens (allerdings für Gildis auch nur für das erste Setup. Für sec-specc NEIN

Wenn ich ohne Gilde unterwegs bin, verhalte ich mich, so wie ich es zu Klassik gelernt habe. Ist es eine Verbesserung dann bedarf, ist es keine dann Gier oder Passen - und natürlich nur für first gear.

@ORI 3:
Verschwende doch keine Zeit im LFR, dann musst du auch keine Bobs, Noobs oder Andere ertragen, und wir dich auch nicht. So ein Pauschalurteil für die Leute im DF ist nur lächerlich


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Januar 2012)

In einer organisierter Raid-Gruppe: Never-ever.

Im LFR: Jup, weil es alle anderen auch tun. 

Den blöden Spruch mit der Brücke und dem Springen und so kenne ich und halte ihn mancherlei Hinsicht für den dümmsten Spruch des aktuellen Jahrhunderts. Wer hin und wieder nicht die Ellbogen ausfährt und die "Moral" grundsätzlich über eigene Interesse stellt, der bremst sich selber aus. Muss man natürlich auf die richtige Situation anwenden. 
In diesem speziellen Kontext: Warum sollte ich in einer bunten Gruppe,  in der wahrscheinlich 8 von 10 Leuten ihren Mitspielern das bereits angezogene Equip klauen würden wenn sie könnten, auf Loot verzichten, den ich aus welchem Grund auch immer (Gildenmitglied, Verkaufen, Style-Need) gebrauchen kann? Will sagen: Wenn ich es nicht tue, dann min. 1 anderer....und mittlerweile leider min. 5 andere.
Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel...wenn man merkt, dass die Truppe eigentlich genz fair ist, dann kann man sein Verhalten immer noch anpassen.


Manch einer mag nun meinen, dass eben genau diese Einstellung zum Untergang der gegenseitigen Akzeptanz und des klassischen Rollenspiels führt. Stimmt...aber ich denke, der Zug ist sowieso abgefahren und kommt auch nicht wieder. Entweder man stellt sich auf die Allgemeinheit ein und sucht Sozialverhalten in seiner Gilder, oder man nimmt seinen Hut und hängt den Account an den Nagel...ansonsten vergeht ziemlich schnell der Spielspaß.




Just my 2 Cents


----------



## GarfieldX (12. Januar 2012)

Seervus,

und wie die Antworten hier zeigen kann man soziale Kompetenz nicht kaufen.

Ich habe das auch schon erlebt, das ein LFR Teilnehmer der die 397 Tokens anhatte Bedarf würfelt, weil ein Gildenmitglied aus der selben Lootgruppe dabei ist.
Ich finde das nicht richtig, die anderen 23 auszunutzen, aber bitte, wer der Meinung ist das die lila Pixel so wichtig sind soll ruhig Bedarf würfeln.

Ich verhalte mich da einfach so: Need wo es mich in meiner Skillung im Raid verbessert, Gier für sonstige Skillung und passen auf den Rest.

cu Garfield"wasdunichtwillstdasdirmantut..."X


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. Januar 2012)

was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?

der te bestreitet den "raid" zb. mit seinem warri....kann jedoch nichts mehr gebrauchen. ein gildenmitglied (ebenfalls warri) nimmt auch am selben "raid" teil. der te rollt aber trotzdem auf ein item mit, das sein gildenkollege gebrauchen kann.

da blizzard ja alles dafür tut, um das asi- verhalten unter den spielern immer mehr zu fördern, roll einfach mit und erweise deinem gildenmitglied diesen gefallen.
warum auch nicht? feral druiden würfeln auf caster items (der +100 boni zählt ja trotzdem), leute rollen auf alles u versuchen am ende zu tauschen... und gerade bei deathwing selbst, erlebt man sehr oft, dass man selbst den 5-6 fachen dps fährt als andere dd...haben diese den loot denn verdient?


----------



## Virikas (12. Januar 2012)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> und wie die Antworten hier zeigen kann man soziale Kompetenz nicht kaufen.



Was genau hat es mit sozialer Kompetenz zu tun, wenn ich auf ein Item, für welches ich mindestens genausoviel getan hab, wie die anderen 24 die drauf würfeln könnten, würfele?

Dazu kommt noch: Zieh mal alle Spieler aus LfR Gruppen ab, die nur in den LfR gehen, weil dort Items droppen, die sie selbst oder ein Gildenmitglied weiterbringen. Was bleibt übrig?
Richtig: nicht viel. Die "echten" Raider gehen nicht in den LfR weil sie da Spass haben. Zumindest kenne ich keinen, der zumindest Normalmode raided, der nur des Spasses wegen in den LfR geht. Im Regelfall -so meine Erfahrung- sind es aber genau die Leute die entweder die Leistung bringen die einen Bosskill im LfR erst möglich machen oder durch entsprechende Ansagen den raid unterstützen bzw. zum Erfolg führen.

Wenns nach mir ginge, können Items auch gern nach Leistung verteilt werden:
Heiler: Ersten 3 Plätze in effective Healing (=Healing Done - Overheal) dürfen würfeln
DD: Alles unter 20k DPS kriegt gar nichts, alles drüber darf würfeln. Und wer jetzt jammert, dass die Anforderung überzogen ist, der hat dann leider im LfR auch (noch) nichts zu suchen.
Nur bei den Tanks wirds hier schwer, wobei da gibt es eh nur 2, es besteht also per se sowieso eine höhere Lootchance.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ist der Boss tot, gibt es Loot. Einige der Items jedoch besitzt man bereits selbst oder kann sie anderweitig nicht (mehr) gebrauchen, aber dennoch darauf würfeln, um es eventuell einer Person der Gilde weiterzugeben. So hat dieser dann die doppelte, dreifache ... Chance, ein Item zu bekommen.


Also ist besagtes Gildenmitglied ebenfalls in der Gruppe. 



Doofkatze schrieb:


> In diesem LFR (Looking for Raid / Schlachtzugsbrowser) ist es jedoch leider sogar gang und gebe, das Leute auf alles würfeln, was sie können, um entsprechend später tauschen zu können, wenn dann etwas droppt, was sie gebrauchen können und zunächst nicht bekommen.


Durch den Hinweis von Langsuir habe ich erfahren, dass man Items bis zu einer Stunde auch nach Loot-Zuteilung untereinander tauschen kann. Da ich das letzte Mal Anfang 2008 World of Warcraft gespielt habe, wußte ich von dieser neuen Funktion nichts. 





Doofkatze schrieb:


> Edit:
> 1. Natürlich schauen sich viele Mitspieler an, wer mitwürfelt. Im TS ist man auch ständig in Kontakt. Das kann ja auffallen.
> 
> 2. Genau da hakt ja eben dieses kleine Problem. Natürlich will man erstmal grundsätzlich helfen. Man will aber auch fair bleiben. Angesichts der Tatsache, das viele Leute zum tauschen würfeln (zu häufig gesehen ...), sinkt also die Chance der tatsächlichen Person, das Item zu bekommen.
> ...



Siehste. Damals war eben alles besser. Da galt die Regel man würfelt nur auf eigenen Bedarf und zwar nur für den Char, der gerade gespielt wird. Also kein Gewürfel auf Twinks oder Gildenmitglieder. 


Ich fasse also zusammen: 
Du bist nicht als Einziger von deiner Gilde in der aktuellen Gruppe, sondern noch mit mindestens einem anderen. Es kommt der Drop, den du nicht brauchst aber dein Gildenfreund. Frage ist jetzt. Würfelst du trotzdem Bedarf um es ihm nach der Instanz zuzuschanzen, wie könnte das aufgefasst werden?

Mein Ergebnis:
Mit meinem Wissen um den Anstand innerhalb einer frei zusammengestellten Gruppe anno 2008 hätte ich nicht mitgewürfelt. Wenn die Sitten heutzutage allerdings so verroht sind, dass jeder auf Alles würfelt, egal ob er Bedarf hat oder nicht, wüßte ich nicht wieso ich in einem Spiel moralische Grundsätze einhalten sollte, die mir von meinem Gegenüber nicht im Geringsten entgegengebracht werden. 

Die Welt (of Warcraft) ist echt verkommen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. Januar 2012)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch schon erlebt, das ein LFR Teilnehmer der die 397 Tokens anhatte Bedarf würfelt, weil ein Gildenmitglied aus der selben Lootgruppe dabei ist.
> Ich finde das nicht richtig, die anderen 23 auszunutzen, aber bitte, wer der Meinung ist das die lila Pixel so wichtig sind soll ruhig Bedarf würfeln.



da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht und finde es auch sehr löblich, dass du dich daran hältst. ich habe auch noch nicht für jemanden gerollt...um genau zu sein, habe ich im raidfinder sogar noch nie gerollt.
andererseits würden mindestens 20/25 auch keine rücksicht nehmen, demnach rate ich dem te zum roll für sein gildenmitglied. in wow fährt doch mitlerweile fast jeder seinen egotrip, da zusammenspiel auch leider nicht mehr nötig ist.


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Januar 2012)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> und wie die Antworten hier zeigen kann man soziale Kompetenz nicht kaufen.




Soziale Kompetenz in WoW ... zwischen Spielern, die sich nicht kennen ...

MADE MY DAY!


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Welt (of Warcraft) ist echt verkommen.




Bis auf das Letzte hast du nun alles richtig erkannt. 

Ich sage dir jedoch, das es nicht überall so abläuft. Mit deiner Gangart anno 2008 gehörst du halt nur mittlerweile zu einer Minderheit. Ich entstamme, obwohl weit später angefangen, auch aus diesem Ressort, der sich noch Gedanken um solche Dinge macht.

Erst vor kurzem fand ich wieder mal einen echten "alten Hasen", mit dem ich mir tatsächlich brav die Beute aufteilte und nach einem passen seinerseits sogar auf ein Teil verzichtete, was durchaus richtiger Bedarf (359 -> 378) war, nur weil dieser noch mit 346 rumlief.

Es gibt also solche und solche. Nur man muss eben schauen, wo man sich aufhält.
Im LFR begegnet man sich eben zumeist NICHT wie im Leben zweimal. Dort ist die Anonymität weit höher. Und dort scheinen, entsprechend der bisher genannten Antwort, andere Regeln zu gelten. Aber, wie gesagt, ist dies kein Rückschluss auf das komplette Spiel.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Januar 2012)

Also mal ganz im Ernst... man kann sich auch in die Hose machen wegen ein paar Pixelhaufen.

Wenn ich mit meinen "Freunden" aus der Gilde da reingehe, dann frage ich ob sie die Items gebrauchen können und würfle dann auch mit... verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was daran verkommen oder verwerflich ist. Ich brauche da nichts drin, weder ein Item noch die Marken, wieso sollte ich dann nicht würfeln dürfen, stehe sowohl als Heiler als auch als DD vorne, würde also sagen ich hätte es verdient.

Was ich dann letztendlich mit dem Item mache, geht gelinde gesagt niemanden etwas an!

Ich gebe es halt an Menschen weiter die mir in gewisser Weise nahe stehen, und?


----------



## Michithekiller (12. Januar 2012)

Ich/Wir gehen meist mit 8-10 Leuten aus der Gilde Mittwoch´s LFR ... wenn ich dann schon bei betreten des Raid´s Leute mit PvP Gear sehe oder Grün/Blaue sachen an dann kommt ganz einfach die ansagen auf alles Needen was geht. Natürlich behalten wir all den Loot nicht aber Ich/Wir versuchen es einzugrenzen das SO Leute nichts bekommen. Leider klappt das nicht immer aber so Leute ziehen und dann noch den Loot haben wollen mag ich garnicht, ich erwarte von niemanden das er 30k DPS macht oder sonst was ... ich möchte nur das sie ordentlich Spielen und ihren "Job" machen.

Es ist halt so gewurden wie es aufn PTR war nur das nicht nach nem Wipe 90% der Leute gehen ansonsten ist es genauso ....


----------



## Kyrador (12. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Welt (of Warcraft) ist echt verkommen.



Ich bin also asozial, weil ich einem Freund helfe? Interessante Ansichtsweise...


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Ich würde weder für Gildenmitglieder rollen, noch solch ein loot haben wollen. Nur weil andere sich asozial verhalten (einfach mal bei Wikipedia nachschauen, was das bedeutet) muss ich es nicht auch tun.


----------



## Stevesteel (12. Januar 2012)

Ich rolle, wenn ich mit einem Char mit bin, auch wenn er nichts mehr braucht, für Gildenmitglieder ebenfalls mit. Wieso auch nicht? 
Blizzard bietet die Möglichkeit an, sich oder Gildenmitglieder mit minimalem Aufwand auszurüsten und seine oder Charaktere zu verbessern.
Hat doch gar nichts mit sozialer Kompetenz zu tun, was einige da schon wieder den moralischen Zeigefinger heben und von "Verrohung" 
oder Verkommenheit schreiben.
Ist doch nur ein Spiel, wer sich im LFR anmeldet, sollte eben nicht seine Wunschitems im Atlas nebenbei engeifern, sondern damit rechnen, bis auf T-Punkte 
leer auszugehen.
25 Spieler tragen zum Kill des Bosses bei, 25 dürfen darauf rollen, aus welchen (manchmal auch niedrigen) Beweggründen, kann eigentlich jedem egal sein.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Januar 2012)

Leute, ich glaube ihr solltet mal versuchen das zu begreifen... jeder der da mitläuft "darf" auf die Items würfeln, selbst wenn er das heroische T13 hat - was derjenige damit macht, ist sein Ding! Da ist nichts asoziales dran, nicht einmal im Ansatz.

Asozial wäre, denjenigen das Recht abzusprechen auf Dinge würfeln zu dürfen die sie sich zuvor "erarbeitet" haben.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich bin also asozial, weil ich einem Freund helfe? Interessante Ansichtsweise...



[  ] Du hast meinen Beitrag verstanden.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Januar 2012)

They see me rollin', they hatin'


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mein Ergebnis:
> Mit meinem Wissen um den Anstand innerhalb einer frei zusammengestellten Gruppe anno 2008 hätte ich nicht mitgewürfelt. Wenn die Sitten heutzutage allerdings so verroht sind, dass jeder auf Alles würfelt, egal ob er Bedarf hat oder nicht, wüßte ich nicht wieso ich in einem Spiel moralische Grundsätze einhalten sollte, die mir von meinem Gegenüber nicht im Geringsten entgegengebracht werden.
> 
> Die Welt (of Warcraft) ist echt verkommen.



/sign

Meiner Meinung nach ist genau das der Knackpunkt an der Sache. Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe, da wurden sogar nach 5er-Instanzen die Mats aus entzauberten Items aufgeteilt bzw. darum gewürfelt. Ganz einfach, weil man sich kannte und auf einem Realm einen Ruf zu verlieren hatte! Fairness war da überhaupt kein Diskussionsgegenstand (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen).

Leider sind die Zeiten vorbei. Und was die "alte Riege" angeht: Ich denke, dass es nur menschlich ist, wenn man ab irgendeinem Punkt nicht mehr dazu bereit ist, anderen Spielern Dinge und "Rechte" einzuräumen, von denen sie selber nicht bereit sind zu geben.

Mich würde interessieren, ob sich diese "Moralentwicklung" auch in anderen Spielen wiederfinden lässt...oder ob andere Hersteller mit Konzepten aufwarten können, die die Anlässe für solche Diskussionen schmälern.


----------



## Kyrador (12. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> [ ] Du hast meinen Beitrag verstanden.



[ ] Du redest über Themen mit, von denen du Ahnung hast.

Entschuldige, aber du hast 2008 (!) das letzte Mal WoW gespielt. Seitdem ist soviel Zeit vergangen und das Spiel hat sich dermassen verändert.
Wenn ich als 10er Gruppe in den Hardmode marschieren will, braucht es nunmal bestimmte Setboni (aktuell die Tank-Boni, da diese den sehr hohen AE-Schaden in den Hardmodes einschränkt). Im 10er hast du aber nur ein Token pro Boss (wenn denn eines droppt) und da musst du erstmal das Glück haben, dass es droppt. Wenn wir uns jetzt zu zehnt (oder noch mehr) aus der Gilde anmelden, stellen wir quasi den halben Raid im LFR (es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass z.B. bei Hagara mindestens 20% des Raids durch einen Effekt sterben, weil die Leute einfach zu blind sind und sich nicht bewegen können). Das ist keine andere Situation zu früher, wenn ein 25er Raid ein paar Randoms mitgenommen hat und diesen von Beginn gesagt hat "Die Tokens gehen fix an die Stammleute, beim restlichen Loot dürft ihr würfeln, wenn es keiner braucht." Insofern haben es Randoms heute noch besser, denn sie haben bei jedem Item eine gewisse Lootchance (ergo: es ist nicht 100% gesagt, das wir das Token auch bekommen, selbst wenn wir mit 24 Leuten darauf würfeln würden). Und die haben sie sogar, selbst wenn sie das Item gar nicht brauchen (hallo @Eulen, die auf Agi-Zeugs würfeln usw).
Die Situation mag von Blizzard so nicht beabsichtigt gewesen sein, so ist es aber nunmal. Und nochmal: die zufällig zugeteilten Spieler haben immer noch eine Chance auf das Token! Was deutlich mehr ist als früher.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Man kann sich ja bekanntlich alles schön reden :-)

Am besten geben euch die "Gimps" noch jedem 1000 Gold, dafür dass sie die Ehre haben mit euch in der selben Random gruppe sein zu dürfen.

Natürlich gibt euch die Tatsache, dass ihr erhabenen Wesen Hardmodes raiden wollt ein geradezu Gottgegebenes Recht euch asozial zu verhalten.

Made my day


----------



## Virikas (12. Januar 2012)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Leider sind die Zeiten vorbei. Und was die "alte Riege" angeht: Ich denke, dass es nur menschlich ist, wenn man ab irgendeinem Punkt nicht mehr dazu bereit ist, anderen Spielern Dinge und "Rechte" einzuräumen, von denen sie selber nicht bereit sind zu geben.



Auch hier die Frage: Was genau soll ich dem anderen Mitspieler für "Rechte" einräumen? Das Recht auf das Item würfeln zu dürfen? Klar kann er ja machen. Wenn /rnd entscheidet, dass er es bekommt ists genauso ok, wie wenn /rnd entscheidet, dass ich es bekomme. Das Würfelrecht hat derjenige per System, warum er drauf würfelt ist mir persönlich Lachs. Ich gucke nichtmal, ob es demjenigen was bringt oder nicht. Würfel sagt "sein Item" also alles in Butter.

Umgekehrt genau dasselbe: Ich darf vom System her auf das Item würfeln. Warum genau ich hier Bedarf habe, ist zweitrangig. Theoretisch, könne ich auf ein Item auch Bedarf anmelden, weil ich es für 20g beim Händler verkaufen will. Schliesslich hab ich ja Goldbedarf. Das wäre genauso legitim wie, wenn ich das Item tragen wollen würde. Das einzige was ich nicht tun würde, weil das in meinen Augen keinen Sinn macht, ist Bedarf zu würfeln, nur damit es jemand anders nicht bekommt. Wenn ich also wirklich null niente nade gar keinen Bedarf auf ein Teil hab, dann roll ich auch nicht. Goldbedarf zählt für mich persönlich nicht, wenn jemand anderes aber kategorisch pleite ist und Goldbedarf hat, dann mein Gott, why not? Er darf würfeln, also soll er es tun.

Es ist halt nur Loot. Nicht mehr .. Nicht weniger und schon gar kein Grund jemanden als assozial hinzustellen, nur weil der andere eine andere Auffasung des Lootsystems hat. (Wer sich hier noch an Classic und die allerersten Überlegungen was denn Bedarf und was denn Gier ist erinnert, kennt die Diskussion um die verschiedenen Auffassungen des Lootsystems. Gibt dazu ja auch genau Beispiele in den "damals" Anekdotenthreads ).


----------



## Korgor (12. Januar 2012)

Zu Beginn des LfR habe ich mich schön zurückgehalten und nur auf das geneedet,
welches Zeug ich auch brauchte. Doch dann, als ich immer wieder sah,
wie diese 0 8 15er auf alles Bedarf machten, mache ich dies nun auch,
da man sonnst an absolut nichts mehr kommt.

@TE - gerechtfertigt.
Und schlechtes Gewissen - sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Januar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> [ ] Du redest über Themen mit, von denen du Ahnung hast.
> 
> Entschuldige, aber du hast 2008 (!) das letzte Mal WoW gespielt. Seitdem ist soviel Zeit vergangen und das Spiel hat sich dermassen verändert.
> Wenn ich als 10er Gruppe in den Hardmode marschieren will, braucht es nunmal bestimmte Setboni (aktuell die Tank-Boni, da diese den sehr hohen AE-Schaden in den Hardmodes einschränkt). Im 10er hast du aber nur ein Token pro Boss (wenn denn eines droppt) und da musst du erstmal das Glück haben, dass es droppt. Wenn wir uns jetzt zu zehnt (oder noch mehr) aus der Gilde anmelden, stellen wir quasi den halben Raid im LFR (es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass z.B. bei Hagara mindestens 20% des Raids durch einen Effekt sterben, weil die Leute einfach zu blind sind und sich nicht bewegen können). Das ist keine andere Situation zu früher, wenn ein 25er Raid ein paar Randoms mitgenommen hat und diesen von Beginn gesagt hat "Die Tokens gehen fix an die Stammleute, beim restlichen Loot dürft ihr würfeln, wenn es keiner braucht." Insofern haben es Randoms heute noch besser, denn sie haben bei jedem Item eine gewisse Lootchance (ergo: es ist nicht 100% gesagt, das wir das Token auch bekommen, selbst wenn wir mit 24 Leuten darauf würfeln würden). Und die haben sie sogar, selbst wenn sie das Item gar nicht brauchen (hallo @Eulen, die auf Agi-Zeugs würfeln usw).
> Die Situation mag von Blizzard so nicht beabsichtigt gewesen sein, so ist es aber nunmal. Und nochmal: die zufällig zugeteilten Spieler haben immer noch eine Chance auf das Token! Was deutlich mehr ist als früher.


Ähm, Du hast aber schon bedacht, dass das LFR-Tool eben genau solche Situationen aus der Welt schafft? Es ist ja schön, wenn eine erfahrene Gilde den halben Raid stellt....aber darauf ist kein einziger Spieler mehr angewiesen. Wenn nicht ihr den halben Raid füllt, dann tun es andere Spieler, die ganz automatisch wie von Geisterhand vom Computer ausgewählt werden. 
Man muss nicht mehr wie früher im LFG-Channel die Raid-Leiter ansprechen oder einen kennen, der einen kennt, der einen mitnimmt, sich nicht erstmal im Arsenal begutachten lassen, Raid-Erfahung beweisen und (später) max. GearScore haben (das war auch eine komische Phase).
Wenn mir ein Random-Raid zu schlecht und zu asozial ist, dann gehe ich nächste Woche in einen anderen. Fertig.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja das traurige.... auf der einen Seite heißt es: Ja LFR ist ja für die, die sonst nicht raiden, damit die auch mal alles sehen können..... andererseits kommen die "Pro´s" daher und würfeln den armen Schweinen noch das loot weg ^^


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Situation mag von Blizzard so nicht beabsichtigt gewesen sein, so ist es aber nunmal. Und nochmal: die zufällig zugeteilten Spieler haben immer noch eine Chance auf das Token! Was deutlich mehr ist als früher.



Da du dir mein Fazit zum Thema wohl leider nicht durchgelesen hast, hier nochmal in Stichworten:


- Anno 2008 wäre es - durch die Mentalität der Spieler - überhaupt nicht zu so einer Gewissensfrage gekommen.
- Wenn die Sitten aber heutzutage so sind, dass jeder Spieler auf das würfelt, weil er es irgendwann mal, für irgendeinen Twink und/oder Gildenkameraden brauchen könnte, dann wüßte ich nicht, warum ich aus einem moralischen Standpunkt darauf verzichten sollte.
- Wenn Doofkatze bzw. die Leute aus seiner Gilde nur deshalb benachteiligt werden, weil sie sich offenkundig als Einzige an einen gewissen Moralkodex halten, würde ich ihnen raten in Gegenwart dieser Leute ebenso diese Dinge zu würfeln. 
- Doofkatze braucht - wenn sich die Situation in WoW mittlerweile so darstellt wie beschrieben - kein schlechtes Gewissen haben. Meiner Meinung nach.

Alle Unklarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## Michithekiller (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Das ist ja das traurige.... auf der einen Seite heißt es: Ja LFR ist ja für die, die sonst nicht raiden, damit die auch mal alles sehen können..... andererseits kommen die "Pro´s" daher und würfeln den armen Schweinen noch das loot weg ^^



Ist auch richtig so, da es im jeden LFR run genug gibt die darin nichts zu suchen ... xy Sachen in den Taschen um sich anmelden zu können und dann da mit Grün/Blauen sachen rumspringen .... oder einfach AFK sind im Bossfight und dann glei immer alles NEEDEN.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Genau Raider mit Gilden im Progress haben nichts im LFR zu suchen.... vor allem nicht wenn sie nur dazu kommen um die "Noobs" zu flamen.


----------



## Michithekiller (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Genau Raider mit Gilden im Progress haben nichts im LFR zu suchen.... vor allem nicht wenn sie nur dazu kommen um die "Noobs" zu flamen.



Warum das? LFR gibt es Sachen die einen Teilweise vorran bringen und stell dir vor die "guten" Leuten gehen nicht mehr LFR ... viel Spaß mit Grün/Blau ausgerüsteten dann merkt man erst das LFR doch schwer ist. Ich bin der meinung das ich meine meinung sagen darf, wenn einer scheiße spielt, afk ist sollte man dazu was sagen aber die meinsten Beleidigen dann gleich. Genauso bestehes beispiel Ultraxion die Tank´s wie oft haste Tank´s bei die 0 ahnung haben was sie tun aber anstatt zu fragen machen sie einfach und Wipen dann alle wenns dumm läuft. Da sagt man halt was dazu und wenn man als Flamen anzieht dann tut es mir Leid.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Wenn Leute AFK rumleechen, dann kann man sie ja gerne kicken.

Aber schlecht Spielen ist schon wieder ne andere Sache..... was ist schlecht? Wenig DPS mit Grün Blauen Equip?

Meiner Erfahrung nach flamen vor allem die "Pros". Da wird auf teufel komm raus gepullt und wenn einer es nicht kennt oder nicht mitkommt, dann gibts noch nen Anschiss oder Kick dazu.... DAS ist ganz arm.

Was anderes ist, wenn man Fragt wer kennt was nicht, niemand sich meldet und trotzdem alles falsch macht.

Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht in welchen Gruppen ihr immer so unterwegs seid. Wenn ich mitm Twink mal LFR mache (normalerweise als Tank) dann Frage ich vor jedem Boss ob wer ne Erklärung braucht. Wenn niemand sich meldet, dann machen auch i.d.r 22-23 Spieler alles richtig.


----------



## Michithekiller (12. Januar 2012)

Naja also ich sehen meinst irgendwelche Chars die Bosse ansprechen/start die glaube den Raid noch nie gesehen haben, wenn ich Lead habe kommt immer erst en rdy check aber meist läuft da der Fight schon .

Ja z.b. wenig DPS wenn es eute gibt die hinter den Tank´s sind können sie nicht spielen oder sie wollen nicht und sowas ist fail ... LFR war ab 372 itemlvl und da kannste von jeden erwarten oberhalb der Tank´s zu sein aber viel schlimmer sind diese Blau/Grünen die eigentlich garnichts darin verloren haben. 

p.s. Leute kicken geht fast nie weil irgendein Honk meist schon den nächsten Fight startet usw ...


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt. Laut Blizzard (für viele eine noch höhere Instanz als Gott himself) ist der LFr dazu gedacht, dass Nicht Raider in den Content schauen können. Deswegen ist alles bewusst einfach gehalten und selbst mit miesem Equip und Suobotimaler Spielweise ist alles zu bewerkstelligen.

Nicht gedacht ist er dafür, dass Pros in den Raid stürmen, den Noobs das Loot wegleechen um erstmal ihre Tanks zu equipen und alles zu flamen, was bei drei nicht auf den bäumen ist.
Ich sag ja... am besten auf DS bezogen 378er loot und keine Setitems, dann gibts schonmal 2 probleme weniger, da sich die Ogog leute nicht mehr um LFR scheren....


----------



## Karoluss (12. Januar 2012)

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt nicht schlimm für ein Gildenmitglied zu würfeln, und ihm hinterher das Teil zuzustecken. Immerhin bekommt das Teil ja dann wenigstens jmd, der es wirklich brauchen kann anscheinend. Und so sehr wird die Chance desjenigen, der nicht in der Gilde ist auch gar nicht runtergesetzt, Bsp.: 8 Leute würfeln um ein Teil, drei davon aus einer Gilde, die es nicht mehr brauchen/ nicht haben wollen. Chance nomal: Für alle 12,5%, nun für den Gildentypen:37,5%, für die anderen immer noch 12,5 %, die CHance, würden die drei passen, dann für jeden 20%, die nicht-gildies verlieren also 7,5 Prozentpunkte, was jetzt nicht soviel ist. Zumal man eigentlich noch dazu rechnen muss, dass ja wahrscheinlich die Gildies dann nicht reingehen würden, und an ihre Stelle wahrscheinlich auch andere Mitwürfler treten würden.

Ich persönlich halte es so, dass ich, wenn ich wen unterstützen will, einfach mit Chars mitgehe, die dieses teil ebenfalls noch brauchen könnten, dann beschwert sich eh keiner und wenn ich ein teil jmd abgebe, dass ich eigentlich brauchen könnte, dann ist es mein Privatvergnügen.

Für mich sind Loots aus dem Lfr aber eh nur Bonus, genauso wie aus BF, mir geht es um die Punkte, deswegen schau ich auch nicht nach, wer nun derjenige welcher ist, der ein teil bekommt, und was er anhat. Hat mir wohl schon das ein oder andere Magengeschwür erspart, wie es aussieht^^

Kriegt jmd das teil, der es wirklich noch brauchen kann, ist für mich die Welt in Ordnung. Wenn derjenige mit Gildies reingeht um seine Chancen zu erhöhen, hab ich kein Problem damit und anscheinend ein Großteil der Spieler auch nicht, was man so liest.

Von daher, würfel demnächst einfach mit, zumindest ich nehme es dir nicht krumm


----------



## Kyrador (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Aber schlecht Spielen ist schon wieder ne andere Sache..... was ist schlecht? Wenig DPS mit Grün Blauen Equip?



Mit grün-blau hast du im LFR auch nix verloren. Es gibt schon einen Grund, warum das Mindest-Itemlevel 372 beträgt. Von einem Tank wird schließlich erwartet, dass er nicht durch zweimal hauen aus den Latschen kippt, wieso sollten DPS-Klassen dann das Recht haben, mit Itemschnitt 340 in den LFR zu kommen?



Goylarna schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach flamen vor allem die "Pros". Da wird auf teufel komm raus gepullt und wenn einer es nicht kennt oder nicht mitkommt, dann gibts noch nen Anschiss oder Kick dazu.... DAS ist ganz arm.



Die "Pros" flamen garantiert nicht. Denen ist es nämlich wurscht, ob der Rest den Boss nicht kennt... den LFR kannst du auch mit 2 Tanks, 2 Heilern und 8 DD durchspielen, wenn diese 14 Leute wissen, was sie tun. Und bei Hagara sieht man das ja zu genüge, wenn die Leute alle tot umfallen, weil sie der Eiswand nicht ausweichen (können).



Goylarna schrieb:


> Was anderes ist, wenn man Fragt wer kennt was nicht, niemand sich meldet und trotzdem alles falsch macht.



Bei uns auf Arbeit gibt es eine Anweisung namens "Holschuld"... wenn du etwas nicht weißt, dann hol dir die Information eigenverantwortlich (ob nun durch Selbststudium oder indem man einen Kollegen fragt). Etwas nicht wissen und zu hoffen, dass es nicht auffällt, ist das größte No-Go, das es gibt. Und das erwarte ich auch von einem Spieler, der einen Boss das erste Mal sieht!



Goylarna schrieb:


> Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht in welchen Gruppen ihr immer so unterwegs seid. Wenn ich mitm Twink mal LFR mache (normalerweise als Tank) dann Frage ich vor jedem Boss ob wer ne Erklärung braucht. Wenn niemand sich meldet, dann machen auch i.d.r 22-23 Spieler alles richtig.



"Kennt jemand den Boss nicht?" - *römms* - "Irreführung auf Tank läuft aus"


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Es gibt halt solche und solche.

Ich erwarte, dass ein Raidleiter (man kann die Fahne ja anklicken oder nicht) den Raid leitet. Spiele ich bei LFR Tank, bin ich nett, erkläre alles kurz und setzte MArks. Lass die inni dadurch 5 Minuten länger dauern, aber wipen tut man nicht mehr.

MEINER erfahrung nach sind es die pros die Falmen, also leute die die Ini schon im Normalmode raiden und mit itemlevels jenseits der 390 daher kommen.

Wenn es allerdings so einfach ist (und da gebe ich dir recht), dass die Bosse mit 14 Mann liegen können, weiß ich nicht wieso sich dauernd welche über so "Kacknoobs" beschweren, die zu wenig DPS fahren, vor allem wenn sie dann noch ein item bekommen. Ich sehe es so: Die Leute mit miesen DPS können das item sicher besser brauchen, als wer der eh erster im Damage ist. Darüber hinaus schaue ich mir recount gar nicht an, wenn der Boss liegt....Nicht das ich es als tool schlecht fände, man kann sich toll verbessern schauen wer woran gestorben ist usw. nur wenn der Boss gelegt wurde gibts dazu wohl keinen Anlass, außer eben zu flamen oder sich selbst zu beweihräuchern.

ich persönlich schaue mir auch noch nichtmal das Gear der Leute im LFR an, solange alles klappt.... nur AFK´ler werden konsequent gekickt, wenn sie sich nicht abgemeldet haben...


----------



## sensêij1988 (12. Januar 2012)

habe es bis jetz immer so gemacht für Gildis mitgewürfelt und werd dies auch wieder tun.

Lieber she ich das Gear an meinen Gildenleuten als an Leuten die es nicht für nötig haten es zu Sockeln oder mit Verzauberungen zuversehen


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> habe es bis jetz immer so gemacht für Gildis mitgewürfelt und werd dies auch wieder tun.
> 
> Lieber she ich das Gear an meinen Gildenleuten als an Leuten die es nicht für nötig haten es zu Sockeln oder mit Verzauberungen zuversehen



Weil alle Leute die nicht in deiner Gilde sind nichts Verzaubern und sockeln.... und ihre kinder schlagen, den hund treten und ganz böse Anarchos sind die Zigaretten klauen beim Aldi.

Ganz schön einfach strukturiertes Weltbild, hmmm?


----------



## Michithekiller (12. Januar 2012)

Die Leute mit den miesen DPS haben meist Gear womit sie normal garnicht in den Raid kommen oder einfach kein bock ... das sind alibi DPS damit sie nicht als AFK gekickt werden und sowas hat keinen Loot verdient ... jeder mit 372 hat über den Tank´s zu sein außer er geht down.

Zum erklären von Bossen etc kommst halt nie weil irgendwer immer Pullt aber damit muss man Leben oder nicht rein gehen.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Es gibt durchaus sehr gut equipte Tanks im LFR und die können auch hier und da gut vor einem 372er DD sein.

Ich weiß auch nicht was ihr immer für gruppen findet. Wenn 1-2 DD´s hinterm Tank sind bei LFR ist das viel. Wenn die Tanks sich einig sind und man ein bsichen im /ra kommuniziert wird auch nicht dauernd gepullt. Man hat vieles selbst in der HAnd...


----------



## Bezzlebub (12. Januar 2012)

also ich mache sowas nicht zu mal ich schmerzlich erlebt habe in meiner letzten LFR ID das ein voll equipter tank mir sachen weg würfelt für jemanden anderen mit der begründung es macht jeder -.- einfach dreist es sollte ne loot sperre gebn wenn man an den und den rüstungsslot schon was besseres oder vergleichbares trägt -.-


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Und da stehen wir nun ... hin und hergerissen ...
> Der Tod des Bosses brachte einen Drop mit sich, den man selbst bereits besitzt, jedoch benötigt es noch ein Gildenmitglied aus dem Klassenfundus ...
> 
> Würfelt man nicht, ist man schon fast ein "Verräter", würfelt man, darf man sich böseste Beschimpfungen anhören ...
> ...



Das Hemd is mir näher als der Rock.


----------



## Michithekiller (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus sehr gut equipte Tanks im LFR und die können auch hier und da gut vor einem 372er DD sein.
> 
> Ich weiß auch nicht was ihr immer für gruppen findet. Wenn 1-2 DD´s hinterm Tank sind bei LFR ist das viel. Wenn die Tanks sich einig sind und man ein bsichen im /ra kommuniziert wird auch nicht dauernd gepullt. Man hat vieles selbst in der HAnd...



Naja in nem Bossfight schwer zu glauben das en Tank vor nem 372 itemlvl Char ist und wenn sagt keiner was nur so Tank´s siehste halt kaum und leider siehste immer genug leute die hinter dem Tank sind oder sonst was machen. Naja scheinbar bekomme ich nur blinde, gestern halt auch so Schiff fight sind 4 leute weg und keine 3sec später sind wir aufn Rücken gelandet und ich durfte Tanken als Off Warri weil die Tank´s weg sind bei denen ich zuvor 2 mal Infight an Aggro gestorben bin weil se wohl nicht wussten wo der Spot knopp ist.

Hab damals beim PTR schon gesagt, Raidlead sollte nur Fight starten könne  und feddisch aber ist wohl nicht machbar und vorallem wenn die Gruppe Voll ist.


----------



## Kyrador (12. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube, die Thematik driftet langsam ein wenig ab - es geht doch eher um den Gildenbedarf im LFR.

Eine ganz interessante Frage, die weiter oben schonmal aufgeworfen wurde in dem Zusammenhang: was bedeutet eigentlich Bedarf? Wie definiert sich der Bedarf?
Z.B.: hat ein Spieler, der niemals eine andere Raidform als den LFR spielt, wirklich Bedarf auf ein Setitem, dessen speziellen Bonus er eigentlich niemals verwenden wird? Ist hier der Bedarf einer Gildengruppe, die ihrem Tank für die Hardmodes den dringend nötigen Bonus verschaffen will, eventuell höher anzusiedeln?
Generell braucht doch niemand den Loot, solange er sich nur im LFR anmeldet und diesen auch abschließt. Loot sollte dahingehend verwendet werden, um damit eine schwere Herausforderung zu bestreiten. Wenn der reine LFR-Spieler keine schwere Herausforderung sucht, dann hat er doch eigentlich keinen wirklichen Bedarf, oder?


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Also über Jahre war Bedarf sehr einfach geregelt.

Bedarf ist. Das Item bringt mir eine Verbesserung, indem es meine HPS, DPS oder Überlebensfähigkeit erhöht.

Alles andere ist kein Bedarf.


----------



## Bezzlebub (12. Januar 2012)

habe jetzt mal alles durchgelesen und muss sagen manche kommentare sprechen mir aus der seele z.b jemanden mogelt sich mit pvp 
gear rein oder steht nur afk rum und kriegt alles und in dem fall an den TE mach need auf sachen für deine gilde ! ich hoffe 
blizzard wird an der loot regel im LFR noch einiges nach bessern


----------



## Pöserpursche (12. Januar 2012)

Ich finde das genau das Ninja Looting ist.

Solches Pack wie euch, die auf Gear würfeln, was sie nicht brauchen, nur um es anderen zu geben, oder am besten noch zu verkaufen, sollte ein schöner Perma Bann geschenkt werden.

Genau aus dem Grund wurde auch WoW gequittet.

Das ist wie im Dungeonfinder. Es dropped eine Blaue 2 H Axt und ALLE die sie tragen können rollen bedarf. Ist ja 40 G Wert. Scheißegal, ob nich doch ein kleiner Warry dabei ist, der sich darüber freuen würde.

WoW ist nur noch Egotrip. DF und LFR fördern das, und Gilden sind eigentlich überflüssig. Erarbeiten??????? Warum, rollen ja genug mit für mich. AFK

-

Gebt PvP sachen doch einen Itemlevel von 0 - feddich. Is zu schwer zu proggen wa.
Das ist ein Problem, das seh ich genauso: ungesockelte/verzauberte Leute...


----------



## Rudi TD (12. Januar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Z.B.: hat ein Spieler, der niemals eine andere Raidform als den LFR spielt, wirklich Bedarf auf ein Setitem, dessen speziellen Bonus er eigentlich niemals verwenden wird? Ist hier der Bedarf einer Gildengruppe, die ihrem Tank für die Hardmodes den dringend nötigen Bonus verschaffen will, eventuell höher anzusiedeln?



Was ich in diesem Kontext interessant fände: Haben deiner Logik nach Menschen mit einem geringen Bildungsabschluss ein geringeres Anrecht auf Leben, als ein Mensch mit einem hohen Bildungsabschluss, weil diese einen geringeren Nutzen für die Gesellschaft haben? Denn im Grunde ist das was du (und andere hier) von dir gibst nichts anderes als eine Form der natürlichen Auslese, von mir etwas überspitzt dargestellt.

Traurig, wenn wir wieder auf einem derart primitiven Stand angekommen sind. Auch wenn ich es zugegeben sehr interessant finde, wohin sich die Menschen, bei teilweise herrschender Regellosigkeit, entwickeln.


----------



## Argap (12. Januar 2012)

@langsuir #10

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Michithekiller (12. Januar 2012)

Pöserpursche schrieb:


> Ich finde das genau das Ninja Looting ist.
> 
> Solches Pack wie euch, die auf Gear würfeln, was sie nicht brauchen, nur um es anderen zu geben, oder am besten noch zu verkaufen, sollte ein schöner Perma Bann geschenkt werden.



Ja ich gebe den Loot lieber meinen Leuten wenn sie was brauchen können oder einem anderen der vieleicht im Fight was getan hat und nicht AFK war und dann rumheult weil er kein Loot bekommt


----------



## Kyrador (12. Januar 2012)

Rudi schrieb:


> Was ich in diesem Kontext interessant fände: Haben deiner Logik nach Menschen mit einem geringen Bildungsabschluss ein geringeres Anrecht auf Leben, als ein Mensch mit einem hohen Bildungsabschluss, weil diese einen geringeren Nutzen für die Gesellschaft haben? Denn im Grunde ist das was du (und andere hier) von dir gibst nichts anderes als eine Form der natürlichen Auslese, von mir etwas überspitzt dargestellt.



Es gibt nicht viele Momente, in denen es mir die Sprache verschlägt, aber das war einer. Was für ein selten dämlicher Vergleich! Irgendwie traurig, dass manche Leute ein paar Pixel mit einem realen Leben vergleichen, um damit eine "Argumentation" aufzubauen.



Rudi schrieb:


> Traurig, wenn wir wieder auf einem derart primitiven Stand angekommen sind. Auch wenn ich es zugegeben sehr interessant finde, wohin sich die Menschen, bei teilweise herrschender Regellosigkeit, entwickeln.



Traurig ist es eher, welche seltsamen Vergleiche hier angestellt werden. Andererseits ist es doch Luxus, dass wir uns solcher "Probleme" annehmen können und (um mal bei deiner faszinierenden Argumentationskette zu bleiben) wir uns nicht darüber Gedanken machen müssen, wie wir unsere Familie ernähren (z.B. Indien), ob ich morgen durch einen Selbstmordanschlag sterben könnten (z.B. Irak) oder wann das nächste Mal der Drogenkrieg ausbricht (z.B. Brasilien, Mexiko).

Ja, wir haben wirklich Probleme... daher klinke ich mich an der Stelle mal aus


----------



## Thjodrerir (12. Januar 2012)

Wieso sollte denn ein Gildenmitglied nicht einem anderem Gildenmitglied helfen? Ich verstehe zwar, dass es
unfair gegenüber machen anderen Spielern ist, aber diese würden doch genauso handeln, wenn ein Gilden-
mitglied aus ihrer Gilde für ihren Bedarf mitwürfelt. 

Man soll sich nicht beschweren, denn insgeheim würden es doch alle von uns machen!


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Wieso sollte denn ein Gildenmitglied nicht einem anderem Gildenmitglied helfen? Ich verstehe zwar, dass es
> unfair gegenüber machen anderen Spielern ist,



Genau aus diesem Grund ^^


----------



## Virikas (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Also über Jahre war Bedarf sehr einfach geregelt.
> Bedarf ist. Das Item bringt mir eine Verbesserung, indem es meine HPS, DPS oder Überlebensfähigkeit erhöht.
> Alles andere ist kein Bedarf.



Das ist deine Definition. Ich kenne 3 weitere die mit verschiedenen Anteilen von den jeweilgien Vertretern ihrer Spezies ebenfalls "als die einzig richtige" sehen.
Davon ab: Nehmen wir den zweiten Teil "indem es meine HPS, DPS oder Überlebensfähigkeit erhöht". Genau das tut das Heileritem für den Gildenheiler oder das Tankitem für den Gildentank, wenn ich ihm durch mitwürfeln eine etwas höhere Chance auf das Teil verpasse. Wortwörtlich genommen, wäre also "Gildenbedarf" nach deiner grad geposteten Aussage auch deine Meinung nach legitim.




Pöserpursche schrieb:


> Solches Pack wie euch, die auf Gear würfeln, was sie nicht brauchen, nur um es anderen zu geben, oder am besten noch zu verkaufen, sollte ein schöner Perma Bann geschenkt werden.
> Genau aus dem Grund wurde auch WoW gequittet.



Gut, dass du weg bist. Einer weniger, der es nicht schafft eine Diskussion ohne Beleidigungen zu führen 



> Das ist wie im Dungeonfinder. Es dropped eine Blaue 2 H Axt und ALLE die sie tragen können rollen bedarf. Ist ja 40 G Wert. Scheißegal, ob nich doch ein kleiner Warry dabei ist, der sich darüber freuen würde.



Und? Warum hat der kleine Warry aus deinem Beispiel MEHR Anrecht auf die blaue 2h Axt, als jeder andere, der an dem Kill beteilitgt war?



> Gebt PvP sachen doch einen Itemlevel von 0 - feddich. Is zu schwer zu proggen wa.



Du kennst die vollen mehreren Millionen Codezeilen von Wow Client, WoW Backend und das zugehörige Datenbanksetup so genau, dass du sagen kannst "kein Ding"?
Respekt, warum arbeitest dann nicht bei Blizz und proggst?




Rudi schrieb:


> Was ich in diesem Kontext interessant fände: Haben deiner Logik nach Menschen mit einem geringen Bildungsabschluss ein geringeres Anrecht auf Leben, als ein Mensch mit einem hohen Bildungsabschluss, weil diese einen geringeren Nutzen für die Gesellschaft haben? Denn im Grunde ist das was du (und andere hier) von dir gibst nichts anderes als eine Form der natürlichen Auslese, von mir etwas überspitzt dargestellt.



Das ist schon fast eine philosophische Frage. Streng darwinistisch betrachtet ist Weiterentwicklung/Evolution nichts anderes als das Überleben der stärksten.
Wenn wir das nunmal ganz krass sehen, dann ist letztlich die Überbevölkerung der Erde darauf zurückzuführen, dass auch -im rein biologischen Sinn!- schwache Individuen der Spezies "durchgeschleift" werden. Nahezu jede andere Tierart auf diesem Planeten macht sich da auch keine Gedanken drum. Selbst die gemeinhin als intelligent geltenden Spezies scheren sich einen Dreck um schwache Artgenossen. Zieh mit oder stirb ist im Tierreich Gang und Gäbe. 
Wie gesagt .. streng unter evolutionären Gesichtspunkten betrachtet. Ob man das nun auf einen Pixelhaufen in einem Spiel(!) anwenden kann und will, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



> Traurig, wenn wir wieder auf einem derart primitiven Stand angekommen sind.



Primitivität definiert sich aber ein wenig anders 
Will sagen: Die Abwesenheit moralischer und/oder ethischer Aspekte macht eine Gesellschaft nicht automatisch primitiv.



> Auch wenn ich es zugegeben sehr interessant finde, wohin sich die Menschen, bei teilweise herrschender Regellosigkeit, entwickeln.



Dabei ist die Regelvorgabe hier seitens Blizz eindeutig. Du kannst Bedarf drauf würfeln oder nicht. Entweder lässt es das System zu oder nicht. Würfelst du auf ein Item, welches deiner derzeitigen Rolle zugedacht ist, bekommst du einen Vorteil gegenüber denjenigen die eine andere Rolle ausfüllen. 
ALLES was über diese von Blizz vorgegebenen Regeln hinaus geht ist pure Interpretation durch die Akteure. Spätestens, falls irgendwann ein "internationaler LfR" kommt, wird man das noch mehr merken als jetzt schon. Die Aufassungen von Bedarf und Gier sind in anderen Teilen der Erde nämlich durchaus deutlich abweichend von den hiesiegen.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Dann lass mal die 3 hören, da bin ich aber gespannt :-)

Und Nein meiner Definition nach ist Gildenbedarf nicht legitim. Ich rede von MEINER DPS/HPS etc. und nicht von der DPS/HPS von anderen, die ich gerne supporten möchte.

Wenn mein Gildenheiler dabei ist und mein Equip besser ist als 384 und seines schlechter, hat ER Bedarf, ich nicht.

Wenn ich die Chance für Spieler A erhöhe auf das Item, aber die für Spieler B senke dann ist das asozial (oder setzte unsozial ein).


----------



## Vintar (12. Januar 2012)

Der LFR zeigt nur wie Menschen wirklich sind wenn sie keine Verantwortung für ihr tun mehr übernehmen brauchen.

Erschreckend wieviele Leute keinen Anstand mehr zu besitzen scheinen und sich mit 08/15 Argumenten rausreden wie: Ich darf bedarf würfeln, also ist alles ok.

Ekelhaft....


----------



## Rudi TD (12. Januar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht viele Momente, in denen es mir die Sprache verschlägt, aber das war einer. Was für ein selten dämlicher Vergleich! Irgendwie traurig, dass manche Leute ein paar Pixel mit einem realen Leben vergleichen, um damit eine "Argumentation" aufzubauen.



Warum, im Grunde ist es deine Logik, nur etwas weitergedacht. Ich will auch gar nicht abstreiten, dass dieser Vergleich sehr provokant gewählt ist, dies ist durchaus beabsichtigt. Im Grunde geht es ja darum, du stellst du dein Wohl und das deiner Gilde über das von anderen. Du sagst zwar, es handele sich lediglich um ein paar Pixel, das stimmt jedoch nicht so ganz. Schließlich agierst du mit REALEN Personen, wie MMO-Spieler doch so gerne erklären. Dein Verhalten online spiegelt auf eine gewisse Weise auch dein Verhalten gegenüber realen Personen wieder.


----------



## Rudi TD (12. Januar 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Das ist schon fast eine philosophische Frage. Streng darwinistisch betrachtet ist Weiterentwicklung/Evolution nichts anderes als das Überleben der stärksten.
> Wenn wir das nunmal ganz krass sehen, dann ist letztlich die Überbevölkerung der Erde darauf zurückzuführen, dass auch -im rein biologischen Sinn!- schwache Individuen der Spezies "durchgeschleift" werden. Nahezu jede andere Tierart auf diesem Planeten macht sich da auch keine Gedanken drum. Selbst die gemeinhin als intelligent geltenden Spezies scheren sich einen Dreck um schwache Artgenossen. Zieh mit oder stirb ist im Tierreich Gang und Gäbe.
> Wie gesagt .. streng unter evolutionären Gesichtspunkten betrachtet. Ob man das nun auf einen Pixelhaufen in einem Spiel(!) anwenden kann und will, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Ich weiß der Vergleich ist krass. Aber danke, du hast verstanden was ich sagen wollte.



> Primitivität definiert sich aber ein wenig anders
> Will sagen: Die Abwesenheit moralischer und/oder ethischer Aspekte macht eine Gesellschaft nicht automatisch primitiv.



Das wollte ich damit auch nicht direkt sagen, ich meine eher eine Art der sozialen Primitivität. 



> Dabei ist die Regelvorgabe hier seitens Blizz eindeutig. Du kannst Bedarf drauf würfeln oder nicht. Entweder lässt es das System zu oder nicht. Würfelst du auf ein Item, welches deiner derzeitigen Rolle zugedacht ist, bekommst du einen Vorteil gegenüber denjenigen die eine andere Rolle ausfüllen.
> ALLES was über diese von Blizz vorgegebenen Regeln hinaus geht ist pure Interpretation durch die Akteure. Spätestens, falls irgendwann ein "internationaler LfR" kommt, wird man das noch mehr merken als jetzt schon. Die Aufassungen von Bedarf und Gier sind in anderen Teilen der Erde nämlich durchaus deutlich abweichend von den hiesiegen.



Beachtet werden muss hier jedoch, dass diese Art des Itemtauschens erst Mitte Wotlk ermöglicht wurde. Vorher war es nicht möglich Items frei umherzutauschen. Diese Problematik konnte ja erst durch die Lockerung der Itembindung entstehen, die vorsah die GM's, aufgrund versehentlich falscher Lootverteilung, zu entlasten.


----------



## Karoluss (12. Januar 2012)

Pöserpursche schrieb:


> Ich finde das genau das Ninja Looting ist.
> 
> Solches Pack wie euch, die auf Gear würfeln, was sie nicht brauchen, nur um es anderen zu geben, oder am besten noch zu verkaufen, sollte ein schöner Perma Bann geschenkt werden.
> 
> ...



Der Vergleich hinkt doch. In deinem Beispiel ist jmd einfach nur gierig für ein paar G. In diesem Thread geht es aber darum, dass jmd, der auch ein Item braucht, mit mehreren Leuten reingeht, um seine Chancen zu erhöhen. Das kann dann auch der kleine Warri sein, dem grad die blaue zweihandaxt weggewürfelt wurde...

Jeder hat seine eigene Definition von Bedarf, ich wurd auch mal übelst angeflammt, weil ich mit meinem Ele gewagt habe, auf ein Wille/ Tempo-Gürtel zu würfeln im Lfr. Ich würd ja den heilern alles wegwürfeln und ihnen den Spielspaß verderben... Meiner Meinung aber, darf ich da sehr wohl drauf Bedarf machen, vor allem, weil es keine Kettenitems mit Hit mehr drauf gibt...

Was ich damit eigentlich aufzeigen will: Was Bedarf ist, ist nicht wirklich so klar definiert, wie alle gerne tun, und bei einigen ist bedarf häufig das, was einem in der Situation am besten nützt...

Vll sollte man einfach das Ganze etwas entspannter angehen. Freut euch über die Items, die ihr bekommt, statt euch über die Items die ihr nicht bekommt aufzuregen


----------



## Cantharion (12. Januar 2012)

Ich würfel für meine Freunde immer mit (waren nur zusammen in inis, aber das ist vom prinzip her ja das gleiche).
Da einer von uns immer tankt werden sie uns eh nicht kicken, sondern maximal flamen - aber was interessiert mich deren Nerdrage?


----------



## Karoluss (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Dann lass mal die 3 hören, da bin ich aber gespannt :-)
> 
> Und Nein meiner Definition nach ist Gildenbedarf nicht legitim. Ich rede von MEINER DPS/HPS etc. und nicht von der DPS/HPS von anderen, die ich gerne supporten möchte.
> 
> ...



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, es wird zwar die Chance von Speler A erhöht, die von Spieler B( bzw. allen anderen Spielern die dabei sind) nicht. Du hast nach wie vor die gleiche CHance, wie als wenn alle das teil brauchen.

Und was Asozial ist, definiert die Gemeinschaft, die es angeht, in diesem fall die LfR-Nutzer. Und wenn die Mehrheit Gildenbedarf als akzeptabel ansieht, dann ist das nunmal nicht asozial. Und das ist auch nicht schlimm oder sonstewas.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Kleines beispiel gefällig

2 Leute wollen ein item: Chance für beide 50%

Würfel ich jetzt mit, obwohl ich keinen need habe, ist die Chance von meinem Spezi 66& die vom anderen 33%

Kapiert?


----------



## Locaros (12. Januar 2012)

Auf Items würfeln, die man nicht selber benötigt, sondern um die Chance eines Gildenmembers zu erhöhen? In meinen Augen Ninjalooting.
Wenn sowas in "meinen" Raids vorkommt, frag i kurz ob derjenige sich verklickt hat. Wars Absicht seinerseits und er gibts net wieder raus, klick i kurz auf nen Makro mit folgendem Text:_ Entweder der Ninja geht, oder ich!_
Naja, in Anbetracht dessen, dass ich Tank bin, und in der Regel noch mindestens nen Heal aus meiner Gilde dabei hab, der das gleiche postet, könnt ihr euch sicher denken, wie schnell die Entscheidung der Gruppe fällt und wie diese ausfällt. 

Ja, nennt mich ruhig Arsch!


----------



## Arcturus10 (12. Januar 2012)

Viel schlimmer sind doch die Leute, die Sachen wegwürfeln, um sie zu dissen oder verkaufen.
Gestern erst hat einer ein Token erwürfelt, was er nicht mehr brauchte, und meinte auf Nachfrage nur: "Gibt 5 G beim Händler".
Sowas kann einem echt den Spass verderben. 
Das mit dem Gildenbedarf find ich nicht so schlimm, wenigstens braucht wer die Sachen dann und sie landen nicht beim Händler.


----------



## Danida (12. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube, dass Gilden-Need nicht fair gegenüber den anderen ist, weiß wohl jeder, wenn er mal versucht die Handlung von beiden Seiten (Gilden-Gruppe / Alleine im LFR) zu betrachten.
Das dies aber tagtäglich praktiziert wird ist ebenfalls eine Tatsache. Hier entsteht eine ähnliche Situation wie die, welche zum großen "LFR-Bann" führte. Jeder weiß das es falsch ist, aber jeder macht es, weil es die anderen ja auch machen. 

Eine - wenn nicht die einzige - Möglichkeit dies zu regeln, sehe ich in einer Anpassung des Loot-Systems beim Raid-/Dungenonbrowser seitens Blizzards:

Der Gegenstand verliert jeglichen Verkaufspreis und ist auch nicht mehr entzauberbar, wenn er durch "Bedarf" erwürfelt wurde.
Der Gegenstand kann nur noch (jeweils für 2 Stunden wie bisher) an den Mitspieler weitergegeben werden, der den nächst höchsten Bedarfs-Wurf hatte. Falls dieser von einem anderen Realm kommt, nicht mehr in der Gruppe und nicht mehr online ist, könnte das über die Ingame-Post geschehen. Dieser Mitspieler kann dann wiederum den Gegenstand an den nächsten weitergeben.
Ich denke das System dürfte für noch bestehende Gruppen nicht schwer umzusetzen sein. Die Liste der Mitspieler, die loot-berechtigt waren existiert ja schon. Diese müsste nur noch sortiert werden. 
Das schwierigste ist wohl die automatisierte Loot-Weitergabe bei aufgelösten Gruppen, aber ich denke das die Blizzard-Entwickler dort auch einen Weg finden sollten.

Meiner Meinung nach, würde das die Loot-Situation im LFR entscheidend verbessern: Gilden-Bedarf macht keinen Sinn mehr, Ninja-Looting ist nicht mehr lukrativ 
...und Doofkatze kommt aus der moralischen Zwickmühle.

Gruß
Danida


----------



## Karoluss (12. Januar 2012)

Klar kapiert. Du lässt aber die potenziellen Würfler außer Betracht. Die Menge, die es zu beachten gilt, ist nicht derjenigen, die drauf Bedarf haben, sondern diejenigen, die drauf würfeln können. Je nachdem, wie sich nun der Dritte in deinem Beispiel verhält werden die CHancen der anderen mehr oder weniger( oder gar nicht) erhöht.

Außerdem darfst du nicht außer Acht lassen, dass der Gildenkollege wahrscheinlich nicht da wäre, würd er seinem Gildenkollegen nicht helfen.

Klar ist aber, dass die Chance des "Gildenlosen" geringer ist, dass kann man ok finden oder nicht. Ich finds ok, du nicht, sowas soll es geben.^^


----------



## Potpotom (12. Januar 2012)

Danida schrieb:


> Jeder weiß das es falsch ist, aber jeder macht es, weil es die anderen ja auch machen.


Es ist eben NICHT falsch! Jeder der "Bedarf" klicken kann hat sich dieses "Recht" erworben, was der dann mit dem Item tut - ist vollkommen Wurscht! 

Darst gerne mal einen GM dazu anschreiben, der wird dir nämlich genau das sagen. 



Danida schrieb:


> Eine - wenn nicht die einzige - Möglichkeit dies zu regeln, sehe ich in einer Anpassung des Loot-Systems beim Raid-/Dungenonbrowser seitens Blizzards:
> 
> Der Gegenstand verliert jeglichen Verkaufspreis und ist auch nicht mehr entzauberbar, wenn er durch "Bedarf" erwürfelt wurde.
> Der Gegenstand kann nur noch (jeweils für 2 Stunden wie bisher) an den Mitspieler weitergegeben werden, der den nächst höchsten Bedarfs-Wurf hatte. Falls dieser von einem anderen Realm kommt, nicht mehr in der Gruppe und nicht mehr online ist, könnte das über die Ingame-Post geschehen. Dieser Mitspieler kann dann wiederum den Gegenstand an den nächsten weitergeben.
> ...


Wäre ich stark dafür...


----------



## Vintar (12. Januar 2012)

> Es ist eben NICHT falsch! Jeder der "Bedarf" klicken kann hat sich dieses "Recht" erworben, was der dann mit dem Item tut - ist vollkommen Wurscht!
> 
> Darst gerne mal einen GM dazu anschreiben, der wird dir nämlich genau das sagen.



Systemtechnisch ist es nicht falsch, da hast du Recht. Aber wer solche Möglichkeiten eröffnet, der braucht sich nicht über unzufriedene Kunden wundern.


----------



## Danida (12. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> [...] was der dann mit dem Item tut - ist vollkommen Wurscht!



Ja, es ist vollkommen Wurscht, solange es sich im Rahmen der Spiel-Möglichkeiten bewegt. Du kannst ja das Token auch nicht im AH verkaufen  

Deswegen ist mein Ansatz ja auch, die Möglichkeiten und Regeln zu ändern. Denn mal ehrlich, wenn Du mit 3 Freunden ins LFR gehst um euch auszurüsten, wirst Du nicht sonderlich begeistert sein, wenn ihr auf eine 21er Gildengruppe trefft oder?

Edit:

Memo an mich: Immer nochmal den Thread aktuallisieren bevor man antwortet



Potpotom schrieb:


> Wäre ich stark dafür...



... dann sind wir uns ja einig


----------



## StCuthbert (12. Januar 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Das ist schon fast eine philosophische Frage. Streng darwinistisch betrachtet ist Weiterentwicklung/Evolution nichts anderes als das Überleben der stärksten.
> Wenn wir das nunmal ganz krass sehen, dann ist letztlich die Überbevölkerung der Erde darauf zurückzuführen, dass auch -im rein biologischen Sinn!- schwache Individuen der Spezies "durchgeschleift" werden. Nahezu jede andere Tierart auf diesem Planeten macht sich da auch keine Gedanken drum. Selbst die gemeinhin als intelligent geltenden Spezies scheren sich einen Dreck um schwache Artgenossen. Zieh mit oder stirb ist im Tierreich Gang und Gäbe.
> Wie gesagt .. streng unter evolutionären Gesichtspunkten betrachtet. Ob man das nun auf einen Pixelhaufen in einem Spiel(!) anwenden kann und will, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Auch streng (neo-)darwinistisch betrachtet nicht ganz richtig. Der Evolutions-Grundsatz heißt "survival of the fittest", nicht "strongest". Gerade in einer sozialen Gemeinschaft kann sich uneigennütziges Verhalten durchaus lohnen und wird bis auf einige "Regelbrecher" (i.e. "Ninja-Looter") auch praktiziert. Das Fehlen der Gemeinschaft unterscheidet den LFR vom Raid aus dem Jahre 2008, entsprechend bürgern sich auch andere Regeln ein. Das hat weniger mit einem Verfall der Sitten zu tun, sondern mehr mit den abweichenden Grundvoraussetzungen.

Abgesehen davon: In ein paar Wochen wird das Itemlvl 384 niemand ernsthaft mehr interessieren, warum also jetzt aufregen?


----------



## Vintar (12. Januar 2012)

> Abgesehen davon: In ein paar Wochen wird das Itemlvl 384 niemand ernsthaft mehr interessieren, warum also jetzt aufregen?



Weils in MoP damit weitergeht? Und jeder weiteren Raidinstanz in Zukunft auch?


----------



## Danida (12. Januar 2012)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: In ein paar Wochen wird das Itemlvl 384 niemand ernsthaft mehr interessieren, warum also jetzt aufregen?



Weil man hofft, sich nicht beim nächsten Raid-Tier aufregen zu müssen....?


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Januar 2012)

Es wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob es moralisch anständiger wäre, einem Bekannten oder einem Fremden zu helfen.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Die Frage ist aber nicht ob man einem Bekannten oder einem Fremden hilft, sondern ob man einen Fremden linkt um einem Freund zu helfen.


----------



## Karoluss (12. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Es wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob es moralisch anständiger wäre, einem Bekannten oder einem Fremden zu helfen.



Zu dem Thema gibt es eine interessante Voyager-Folge. In der geht es darum, dass der Doctor nicht mehr richtig funktioniert( für alle die Voy nicht kennen, der Doctor ist ein Hologramm, das als Arzt programmiert wurde), weil er einen Freund behandelt, und deswegen eine Person, die ihm emotional nicht so nahe steht, sterben lässt( Hätte er ihm nicht geholfen, wären beide gestorben). Dieses moralische Dilemma kann sein Programm nicht verabeiten, weswegen zuerst seine Erinnerungen an den Vorfall gelöscht werden, damit er wieder funktionieren kann. Die Lösung ist echt sehenswert.

Um die Frage zu beantworten: Ich würde dem freund helfen, aber die Frage, muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten, eine wirkliche Lösung gibt es da nicht, finde ich.


----------



## Minorjiel (12. Januar 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Auch hier die Frage: Was genau soll ich dem anderen Mitspieler für "Rechte" einräumen? Das Recht auf das Item würfeln zu dürfen? Klar kann er ja machen. Wenn /rnd entscheidet, dass er es bekommt ists genauso ok, wie wenn /rnd entscheidet, dass ich es bekomme. Das Würfelrecht hat derjenige per System, warum er drauf würfelt ist mir persönlich Lachs. Ich gucke nichtmal, ob es demjenigen was bringt oder nicht. Würfel sagt "sein Item" also alles in Butter.
> 
> Umgekehrt genau dasselbe: Ich darf vom System her auf das Item würfeln. Warum genau ich hier Bedarf habe, ist zweitrangig. Theoretisch, könne ich auf ein Item auch Bedarf anmelden, weil ich es für 20g beim Händler verkaufen will. Schliesslich hab ich ja Goldbedarf. Das wäre genauso legitim wie, wenn ich das Item tragen wollen würde. Das einzige was ich nicht tun würde, weil das in meinen Augen keinen Sinn macht, ist Bedarf zu würfeln, nur damit es jemand anders nicht bekommt. Wenn ich also wirklich null niente nade gar keinen Bedarf auf ein Teil hab, dann roll ich auch nicht. Goldbedarf zählt für mich persönlich nicht, wenn jemand anderes aber kategorisch pleite ist und Goldbedarf hat, dann mein Gott, why not? Er darf würfeln, also soll er es tun.
> 
> Es ist halt nur Loot. Nicht mehr .. Nicht weniger und schon gar kein Grund jemanden als assozial hinzustellen, nur weil der andere eine andere Auffasung des Lootsystems hat. (Wer sich hier noch an Classic und die allerersten Überlegungen was denn Bedarf und was denn Gier ist erinnert, kennt die Diskussion um die verschiedenen Auffassungen des Lootsystems. Gibt dazu ja auch genau Beispiele in den "damals" Anekdotenthreads ).



Hm, vielleicht habe ich mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. "Rechte" kann man in diesem Zusammenhang mit einem Moralkodex (=ungeschriebene Richtlinien für die erwünschte Vorgehensweise in einer Organisation) - soweit man bei einem Spiel davon sprechen kann - gleichsetzen. Klar erlaubt mir die Mechanik, das System bestmöglich zu meinen Gunsten einzusetzen. Der Moralkodex hat aber vor den Zeiten das realmübergreifenden Dungeonbrowser-Tools einige Richtlinien beinhaltet, an die sich ein Großteil der Spielergemeinschaft gehalten hat...unabhängig von den Möglichkeiten, die das Loot-System zur Verfügung stellt. Durch die zunehmende Anonymisierung ist aber leider auch der Moralkodex verschwunden, da es nur noch wenig bis gar keine Konsequenzen nach sich zieht, wenn man sich nicht an die Richtlinien hält...wo kein Kläger (bzw. wenn man die Kläger nie wieder trifft), da kein Richter. 

Ich finde, dass man es sich sehr einfach macht, wenn man kurzerhand das Loot-System und seine Mechaniken vorschiebt. Nur weil Dinge möglich sind, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass sie einer Gemeinschaft als fair erscheinen und von allen zu akzeptieren und tolerieren sind. Blizzard probiert, die verschiedenste Szenarien und alle Arten von Spielverhalten und Vorlieben mit einem logischen, statischen und kalten Computer-Regelwerk abzudeckeln. Das kann einfach nicht funktionieren, was eigentlich einen menschlich geformten Moralkodex umso wichtiger machen sollte. Naja, aber wie schon weiter oben beschrieben ist in meinen Augen das LFR-Konzept die Axt, die sich Blizzard selber ins Bein gehauen hat. War doch eigentlich vorprogrammiert, was passiert.

Persönlich bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man sich an die neuen Gegenbenheiten anpassen muss, wenn man weiterhin Spaß an Spiel haben möchte. Die Dinge sind nunmal so wie sie sind und solange ich auf eine Gilde oder eine ordentliche Freundesliste als letzte Bastion der Vertreter eines mir genehmen Moralkodex zurückgreifen kann, mache ich die Entwicklung von WoW auch weiterhin mit.


----------



## Vintar (12. Januar 2012)

Der Freund ist nicht abhängig von dem Item, genauso wenig wie der Fremde. Es ist einfach nur eine Schwäche des Systems die ausgenutzt wird auf Kosten des einen, zu Gunsten des anderen. Normalerweise soll das weitergeben des Gegenstands genutzt werden, wenn etwas fälschlicherweise erwürfelt wurde und nicht dazu berechtigen es zu *missbrauchen* um gezielt Loot für jemanden einzustreichen. Denn dann hätte Blizzard dieses Feature auch gleich so benennen können. Eine Möglichkeit sich in Quantität die Würfelchancen zu erhöhen. Das ist nur nicht der eigentliche Sinn dahinter.


----------



## cashhh (12. Januar 2012)

BTW guter Post von Doofkatze. Ich hoffe Blizzard reagiert und bindet alles im LFR beim aufheben. Ende der Diskussion. Denn nur durch Regeln kann man regeln. Sonst wird es so weitergehen wie bisher und sein wir mal ehrlich, es gibt doch kaum jemanden, der sich noch nicht über ein unrechtmässig weggerolltes Item geägert hat, sei es im Raid- oder im Dungenfinder. Und um dem und damit dem verleiden des Spielspasses einzelner vorzubeugen bleibt nur die o. g. Regel. Schade, aber thats life.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber nicht ob man einem Bekannten oder einem Fremden hilft, sondern ob man einen Fremden linkt um einem Freund zu helfen.



Da es mir nicht möglich ist die Lootvergabe auf nicht vorgesehene Weise zu manipulieren, versteh ich nicht wie ich jemanden linken könnte. Ich hab durch die Anwesenheit mir das Recht, auf für meine Klasse passendes Equip, würfeln zu können erspielt.

Jetzt hab ich 3 Möglicjkeiten.

1. Ich würfel und behalte das teil. Gewinnchance anderer wird nicht beeinflußt.
2. Ich würfel nicht. Gewinnchance aller anderen erhöht ich im gleichen Maße. Ich helfe praktisch allen.
3. Ich würfef und geb das Teil, mit dem mir von Blizzard zugestandenem recht, an jemand anders weiter. Chance eines einzelnen erhöht sich stark.

Was von 2. und 3. moralisch anständiger ist, kann und will ich nicht bestimmen. 



Karoluss schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema gibt es eine interessante Voyager-Folge. In der geht es darum, dass der Doctor nicht mehr richtig funktioniert( für alle die Voy nicht kennen, der Doctor ist ein Hologramm, das als Arzt programmiert wurde), weil er einen Freund behandelt, und deswegen eine Person, die ihm emotional nicht so nahe steht, sterben lässt( Hätte er ihm nicht geholfen, wären beide gestorben). Dieses moralische Dilemma kann sein Programm nicht verabeiten, weswegen zuerst seine Erinnerungen an den Vorfall gelöscht werden, damit er wieder funktionieren kann. Die Lösung ist echt sehenswert.
> 
> Um die Frage zu beantworten: Ich würde dem freund helfen, aber die Frage, muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten, eine wirkliche Lösung gibt es da nicht, finde ich.



Ja, die Folge ist ein der besten der Serie.


----------



## win3ermute (12. Januar 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Das ist schon fast eine philosophische Frage. Streng darwinistisch betrachtet ist Weiterentwicklung/Evolution nichts anderes als das Überleben der stärksten.



Was völliger Blödsinn ist - woher nehmt ihr solche Weisheiten? Es ist das Überleben des Bestangepassten; nicht des "Stärksten". Eine zu "starke" Art vernichtet ihren Lebensraum selbst, so daß sie verschwinden wird, während die vermeintlich "schwachen" überleben. Siehe Kakerlake.



> Wenn wir das nunmal ganz krass sehen, dann ist letztlich die Überbevölkerung der Erde darauf zurückzuführen, dass auch -im rein biologischen Sinn!- schwache Individuen der Spezies "durchgeschleift" werden. Nahezu jede andere Tierart auf diesem Planeten macht sich da auch keine Gedanken drum. Selbst die gemeinhin als intelligent geltenden Spezies scheren sich einen Dreck um schwache Artgenossen. Zieh mit oder stirb ist im Tierreich Gang und Gäbe.



Ebensolcher Blödsinn. Es gibt genügend Tierarten mit einer "sozial ausgeprägten" Struktur. Ich empfehle Frans de Waals "Wilde Diplomaten" zu dem Thema. Gerade "Verwandte" wie Schimpansen sind äußerst sozial und helfen ungefragt ihren Artgenossen.



> Wie gesagt .. streng unter evolutionären Gesichtspunkten betrachtet. Ob man das nun auf einen Pixelhaufen in einem Spiel(!) anwenden kann und will, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Das hat nix mit "evolutionären Gesichtspunkten" zu tun - es zeigt nur, daß jemand sich nicht im Ansatz mit der Evolutionstheorie auseinandergesetzt hat. Bitte keinen Blödsinn behaupten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Das Recht zu würfeln erspielt. Interessanter Ansatz

Sagen wir es so: Wenn du beim Kill mitgeholfen hast, hast du ein aufpopendes Lootfenster welches dich je nach Klasse zwischen drei Optionen wählen lässt.

In den letzten Jahren war es in ausnahmslos jeder Randomgruppe wo ich war usus, dasss wenn nichts anderes abgesprochen war (wie z.B. Item XYZ locked o.ä.) Bedarf ist, wenn ich mein eigenes Equipment verbessere und zwar das meiner ersten Skillung. Gier/Entzaubern ist, wenn ich es zwar gerne hätte, aber es nicht meine erste Skillung ist oder ich es wegen Style oder sonstigem gerne hätte. Oder ich einach gerne den Splitter hätte. Alles andere war Verhandlungssache. Brauchte keiner das item frgate man kurz nach ob man trotzdem Bedarf machen kann, auch wenn es nicht für einen selbst ist oder für nen Twink oder fürs Zweitequip etc.

Nur weil der jetzige LFR es erlaubt sich so zu verhandeln, dass man auf Dinge wirft, die man eigentlich nicht braucht wird es weder besser noch wird es "Recht". Du kannst ja mal die Leute Fragen, die nen Ban bekommen haben wegen dem Exploiten vom LFR. Die haben auch nur das gemacht, was das Programm ermöglicht hat... damit war es aber weder "Recht" noch moralisch o.K. denn es gab Gilden, die haben sich bewusst dagegen entschieden.

Jeder der für einen Gildie Bedarf wirft, auf etwas, dass er selbst nicht braucht weiß, dass er etwas verwerfliches tut. Ansonsten wenn das o.k. ist würdest du dich trauen vor dem Raid zu sagen. "Ich würfel auf alles, auch wenn ich besseres Equip habe um es meinen gildies zu geben" Würdest du nicht tun, denn dann wärste schneller aus der Gruppe, als du Ninjaloot schreien kannst.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Januar 2012)

Die Bannungen haben absolut gar nichts damit zu tun, *ein* gewonnes Item einem anderen Spieler zu geben sondern damit, gezielt ALLE Main-Charaktere in mehreren Läufen hintereinander auszustatten und das komplette LFR-System durch nachladen von Twinks auszuhebeln was bereits während der BETA durch Blizzard als Ausnutzung des Spielsystems deklariert wurde.

Öhm, ich habe absolut keinen Schmerz damit das vor allen zu sagen... wie gesagt, ich brauche nichts aus dem LFR, es ist stinklangweilig und ödet mich ehrlich gesagt an. Ich gehe ausschließlich da rein, um Gildenmitgliedern oder Freunden eventuell ein Item übergeben zu können - und bei aller Liebe, spätestens nach dem ersten Boss will mich da keiner mehr "rausvoten", nicht nur weil ich ein netter und angenehmer Spieler bin, sondern weil ich meinen Worten auch Taten folgen lasse.


Jaja, nenne mich ruhig Arsch oder asozial, was auch immer.

Fakt ist, ich gehe da rein und bringe meine Leistung wie alle anderen, folglich steht es mir frei auf Items Bedarf zu würfeln bei denen ich es eben tun kann. 

Sollte Blizzard dem einen Riegel vorschrieben begrüße ich das sogar, aber solange es von Blizzard ausdrücklich erlaubt (ich führte bereits einige Gespräche mit Gamemastern da unser 25er-Ersatzraid nahezu komplett gebannt wurde.


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Es reicht ja, wenn du dich so nennst.

Das Beispiel mit dem Bann soll nur eines verdeutlichen:

Nicht alles was man tun kann ist (ge)recht
Nicht alles was (ge)recht ist kann man auch tun

Ich bin mir sehr, sehr sicher, dass du noch nie VOR dem Raid gesagt hast, dass du nur da bist um für deine Gildies was zu leechen.... dann kommst du nämlich gar nicht mehr dazu deine "Leistung" zu bringen.

Soziale kompetenz kann man den leuten halt nicht beibringen... das ist eine Frage der Erziehung... und wenn dann noch die Annonymität des Internets dazu kommt, dann zeigen viele ihre tiefsten Abgründe....


----------



## Neneko89 (12. Januar 2012)

Is vielleicht mies, aber da wird eiskalt mit drauf gewürfelt. Da würfelt eh jeder Gimp auf die T Sets, Waffen und alles andre, obwohl se schon drei Setteile für jede Skillung haben. Erleb ich jede Woche im LFR wieder. Wenn man dann nachfragt kriegt man zurück "lol mir doch egal, hab das für alle drei specs lol" *xxx hat den Schlachtzug verlassen*

Im gegensatz dazu roll ich, wenn ich alleine bin nur auf das Zeug was ich auch wirklich brauche, oder mit andren was andre dann brauchen. Mir würds nie in den Kopf kommen auf was zu würfeln was keiner meiner Mates oder ich gebrauchen könnt.


Edit: Würde das aber nie mit mehr als 3 Leuten machen, weils dann wirklich unverschämt wird. Gibt da immerwiedern paar Spezialisten von nem bestimmten Server die da mit 9 Leuten reinrennen und alle auf alles needen wos geht -.-


----------



## Potpotom (12. Januar 2012)

Ich denke, du solltest mal aus deiner Traumwelt aufwachen...


----------



## Goylarna (12. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich denke, du solltest mal aus deiner Traumwelt aufwachen...



Es ist der getroffene Hund, der bellt.... gute Nacht


----------



## Cassiopheia (12. Januar 2012)

Wir gehn meist nur zu zweit rein... maximal mit 5. Ich würfel nur für mich alleine, die Leute mit denen ich gehe genauso. Warum? Nur weil andere das System ausnutzen muss ich es selber ja nicht auch tun und ich habe nicht das Gefühl jetzt zu wenig im LFR bekommen zu haben. Ich würfel nichtmal für meinen DK auf Secondequip Items (Tank) Need sofern ich weiß, dass ich darauf als DD einen Rollenbonus (zB das 2H Schwert) bekommen würde, außer natürlich ich sehe, dass keiner der Melee 2H DD oder DK Tanks es noch braucht (was wohl noch dauern wird^^). Aus meinem letzten Raid sind auch tatsächlich die 2 Leute die das betrieben haben (auf etwas gewürfelt was sie selbst schon besaßen und es keinen Sinn macht es 2x zu besitzen) rausgevotet wurden.. fand ich gut  Wenn ich sehe dass eine Gilde mehr als ~5x vertreten ist, leave ich noch vorm ersten Boss.. weil mir das einfach zu verbreitet ist.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Das Recht zu würfeln erspielt. Interessanter Ansatz
> 
> Sagen wir es so: Wenn du beim Kill mitgeholfen hast, hast du ein aufpopendes Lootfenster welches dich je nach Klasse zwischen drei Optionen wählen lässt.
> 
> ...





Du kannst dich gerne weiter Drehen und Winden wie ein Aal, aber Fakt ist, daß wenn ich auf was Bedarf würfel und es einem Kollegen gebe, nichts tue, was nicht erlaubt ist. Ansonsten würde ich doch einen Bann bekommen. Sieht man ja daran, daß die Exploitnutzer gebannt wurden, ich und andere hier offentsichtlich nicht. 

Und nochmal, ich hab mich für den Wurf qualifiziert, was unschwer an der Möglichkeit würfeln zu können, zu erkennen ist. Das bedeutet doch, daß ich zu recht würfeln kann! Andern falls müßte ich doch nicht würfeln können. 
Solange ich nichts tue, was gegen die AGB verstößt und/oder von Entwicklerseite als unlautere Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik ausgelegt wird, geh ich davon aus, daß ich so handel wie es gedacht ist. 

Wenn du meinst, es ist moralisch verwerflich, dann bring doch mal eine überzeugende Erkärung, warum es es das ist. Du schreibst immer nur, es ist unmoralisch und fertig. In Endeffekt hast du nen haufen Senf um meine Frage hherum abgelassen, aber die Frage selbst nicht mal ansatzweise beantwortet. Da fragt man sich, warum jemand überhaupt auf eine Frage eingeht?

Ich find es moralisch nicht verwerflich, einem Freund zu helfen. Genau genommen schade ich den anderen damit ja noch nicht mal, da es für sie wohl keinen Unterschied macht, ob ich das Teil für mich erwürfel oder wen anderes. Es wird doch kein zusätzlicher Wurf generiert, der die potentiellen Würfe erhöht, und somit die Chance für alle senkt.

PS: Wenn es üblich ist, daß jeder zu Beginn postet, auf was er im Falle der Droppens, würfeln würde, wäre ich der letzte, der nicht schreibt, daß ich auf alles würfel auf das ich würfeln kann und einen Verwendungszweck für das Teil habe. 
Solange das aber nicht so ist, seh ich keinen Grund bei etwas so banalem, den Vorreiter zu spielen.


----------



## GarfieldX (12. Januar 2012)

Wie schon mal gesagt wurde: die Mechanik ein Item 2 Stunden tauschen zu können wurde implementiert, um Fehlwürfe oder falsche Zuteilung durch den PM nicht jedesmal durch einen GM bearbeiten zu müssen, NICHT um es Gruppen/Gilden beim Items farmen in Raids einfacher zu machen.

Auch wenn das JETZT explizit noch nicht verboten und möglich ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, das es RICHTIG ist.
Wo ich wieder bei der Sache mit der sozialen Kompetenz wäre - aber das kann man nicht verkaufen, essen oder dissen, daher hat da auch sicher keiner NEED.

cu GarfieldX


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Januar 2012)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> 1. Wie schon mal gesagt wurde: die Mechanik ein Item 2 Stunden tauschen zu können wurde implementiert, um Fehlwürfe oder falsche Zuteilung durch den PM nicht jedesmal durch einen GM bearbeiten zu müssen, NICHT um es Gruppen/Gilden beim Items farmen in Raids einfacher zu machen.
> 
> 2. Auch wenn das JETZT explizit noch nicht verboten und möglich ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, das es RICHTIG ist.
> Wo ich wieder bei der Sache mit der sozialen Kompetenz wäre - aber das kann man nicht verkaufen, essen oder dissen, daher hat da auch sicher keiner NEED.
> ...



zu 1: Wenn diese Mechanik ausschlieslich zu dem von dir beschriebenen Zweck implementiert wurde, erklär mir doch bitte mal, warum es diese Mechanik in einem Spielinhalt gibt, der gar keinen PM, der ja laut deiner Aussage der Grund für diese Mechanik ist, ermöglicht? 

zu 2: Auch wenn das JETZT explizit noch nicht verboten und möglich ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, das es trotzdem FALSCH ist. Zeugt es denn wirklich von sozialer Inkompetenz, einem anderen zu Helfen, ohne anderen gleichzeitig zu schaden? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## win3ermute (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> zu 2: Auch wenn das JETZT explizit noch nicht verboten und möglich ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, das es trotzdem FALSCH ist. Zeugt es denn wirklich von sozialer Inkompetenz, einem anderen zu Helfen, ohne anderen gleichzeitig zu schaden? Ich glaube nicht.



2 Leute im Raid, die auf eine Sache würfeln dürfen und Bedarf haben = 50 %, das Item zu bekommen. Du würfelst nun auch mit für Deinen Gildenkumpel: Jeder hat 33,3 %. Für jenen, der alleine mitwürfelt, wird die Chance also immer kleiner, sobald weitere "Kumpels" mitwürfeln - er muß diesmal nicht einen, sondern zwei Leute übertreffen. Das ist ungerecht und zeugt von sozialer Inkompetenz einem Aussenstehendem gegenüber. Sozialverhalten fängt nicht in Deinem "Stamm" an, sondern auch anderen Mitspielern gegenüber. 

Moral kann man übrigens schwerlich begründen. Für mich persönlich gilt die "goldene Regel": "Behandle andere so, wie Du von ihnen behandelt werden willst!" Damit kommt man prima durch's Leben - und es ist keine Begründung, daß "andere sich nicht daran halten!" 

Angewendet auf eine faire Lootverteilung: First-Equip für jene Rolle, die man im Raid einnimmt, geht immer vor Second. Aufgrund der Chancengleichheit würfelt jeder für sich. Jeder, der schon was bekommen hat, passt für einen anderen, der genauso viele Bosse gelegt, aber noch nichts bekommen hat.

Hat vor dem Raid- und Dungeonfinder wunderbar funktioniert. Bei einer immer größer werdenden Anonymität wird das Einhalten solcher früher allgemein gültigen Regeln natürlich immer schwieriger - was beweist, daß Leute sich nur dann "sozial" verhalten, wenn ihnen ansonsten ein Nachteil (Ignore-Listen; serverweite Ausgeschlossenheit) droht. Spieler, denen ein solches "Egosystem" gegen den Strich geht, werden über kurz oder lang nur noch in der Gilde spielen oder das Spiel ganz verlassen.


----------



## Glokdt (13. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mitm Gildi im LFR unterwegs bin, dann würfel ich für ihn mit und er für mich - falls wir überhaupt auf dieselben Sachen rollen können.
Wenn ich mit mir bekannten Spielern von meinem Realm im LFR unterwegs bin, frag ich kurz nach, ob er/sie das auch für mich machen würde, wenn ichs für ihn/sie mache - je nach Antwort mach ichs dann so oder so.
Wenn ich allein unterwegs bin - Würfelbot einschalten. 

Wenn keiner von uns gewinnt - Pech. Dann wird nicht gejammert, nicht PvP-EQ geflamed oder sonstiges. Der RNG hat gesprochen, passt.

Ja, ich habe schon oft auf Teile, die ich schon habe/nicht brauche Bedarf gewürfelt.
Ja, ich hab auch schonmal Kiril mit meiner Eule erwürfelt und es dann gegen ein Kopftoken getauscht.
Nein, ich werde mein Verhalten nicht ändern, solang die bestehenden Regeln das zulassen.

Warum?

Ich verweise auf den RNG. Der ist unparteiisch, nicht beeinflussbar. Eine Chancengleichheit wird gewährt, egal ob sie verdient ist oder nicht. Ich akzeptiere das, nutze aber die mir gegebenen Möglichkeiten, um meine Chancen, und die Chancen anderer zu verbessern. Nicht, weil "andere das auch machen", sondern einfach weil ich es kann.

Dabei kommen dann auch manchmal kuriose Ergebnisse raus.. wie zB die zwei Brusttoken meines Priesters, tauschen konnte/wollte keiner und einfach so haben (verwürfeln) wollts am Ende auch keiner. Geflame blieb auch aus..
Oder, dass ich mitm Magier sowohl Ti'thak als auch Rathrak gewinne, und den komischen Dolch dann einem (in diesem Fall) wildfremden Spieler gebe, weil er Gruscht hat, oder nen lustigen Namen, oder oder oder. Meine Entscheidung.

Ich bin Egoist mit sozialen Tendenzen. Bekomm ichs und brauchs net, wirds getauscht oder (falls es nix zu tauschen gibt) weitergegeben.
"Aber warum würfelst du dann überhaupt?" Chancen verbessern, kühle Logik und so. Und weil ich ein klein bisschen auf das Glücksspielprinzip des Verwürfelns stehe.

Das alles ist für mich moralisch gesehen kein Problem. Ich bin "gut" genug, um mich nicht schlecht zu fühlen und "schlecht" genug, um kein Moralapostel zu sein.


Kleiner Offtopicbeitrag: Ich bin der Schurke, der auf Schließkassetten immer Bedarf macht. Weil ich es kann.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

@Hosenschisser

Das Argument von mir ist doch wirklich einfach. Nicht alles, was ich tun kann ist automatisch richtig.

Viele Dinge sind dabei einfach soziale grundsätze, an die man sich hält.... die müssen auch nirgends festgeschrieben sein. KAtegorischer Imperativ ist z.B. ein guter Grundsatz.

Frage:
Würdest du im einem Gildenraid auf etwas würfeln, was deinem Real Life Kumpel aus der Gilde der auch im Raid ist weiterbringt, dir aber nichts?
Ich vermute mal (mit 99% Sicherheit), dass dich hier, obwohl du dir ja wie alle anderen Spieler im Raid deine Chance "verdient" hast auf das Item zu würfeln, deine soziale Kompetenz, dein Gewissen und deine Angst vor Sanktionen davon abhalten so zu agieren und du das item diejenigen auswürfeln lässt, die es brauchen.

Im LFR sind diese goldenen Regeln des zusammenspiels allerdings dann außer Kraft gesetzt. Dir ist es egal, ob durch dein Würfeln, (dass du dir im Gildenraidund verkneifen würdest) die Chancen von Spieler X sinken. Hauptsache dein Spezi hat höhere Chancen und im umkehrschluss steigen auch, deine Chancen wenn du was brauchst, wo dein Spezi mitwürfeln kann. Also erhöht ihr beiden (oder 3 oder 4) auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit eure privaten Chancen..... ich glaube unsozial könnte man nicht besser beschreiben.

Im LFR gibt es durch das anonyme Internet eben nur wenig soziale Verantwortung. Sanktionen erfolgen keine und man muss sich ja den Menschen nicht stellen, die man linkt. Im Gegenteil einfach leaven oder Ignore sind ja kein problem und so macht man es halt.

Niemand sagt, dass du die AGB´s brichst, oder dich "rechtlich" falsch verhälst. Das ist eine rein moralische Frage und das die Moral beim fressen endet ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. Das Internet tut sein übriges.... weswegen werden wohl die CD Regale im Supermarkt nicht leergeklaut jeden Tag, aber die Downloadzahlen bleiben stetig hoch? Hier gibt es zwar einen Rechtsbruch, aber das Prinzip von anonymität und Sanktion bleibt das gleiche.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> 2 Leute im Raid, die auf eine Sache würfeln dürfen und Bedarf haben = 50 %, das Item zu bekommen. Du würfelst nun auch mit für Deinen Gildenkumpel: Jeder hat 33,3 %. Für jenen, der alleine mitwürfelt, wird die Chance also immer kleiner, sobald weitere "Kumpels" mitwürfeln - er muß diesmal nicht einen, sondern zwei Leute übertreffen. Das ist ungerecht und zeugt von sozialer Inkompetenz einem Aussenstehendem gegenüber. Sozialverhalten fängt nicht in Deinem "Stamm" an, sondern auch anderen Mitspielern gegenüber.
> 
> Moral kann man übrigens schwerlich begründen. Für mich persönlich gilt die "goldene Regel": "Behandle andere so, wie Du von ihnen behandelt werden willst!" Damit kommt man prima durch's Leben - und es ist keine Begründung, daß "andere sich nicht daran halten!"
> 
> ...



Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe mitzuwürfeln, sind es in deinem Beispiel von vorn herein 3 Würfler. Wie ich schon anmerkte, beeinflusse ich somit nur die Chance meines Bekannten, nicht die der anderen. Alles was ich tun könnte, um die Chancn aller zu verbessern, ist auf meinen Wurf zu verzichten. Das ist sicher eine sehr nette Geste, aber dies nicht zu tun, ist deshalb noch lange nicht unmoralisch. 
Wäre ich gar nicht anwesend, würde doch ein anderer von seinem Würfelrecht gebrauch machen. Wie du siehst kann mans drehen und wenden wie man will, eine negative Beeinflussung, ist auf erlaubtem Weg für Spieler so nicht möglich.

Soviel zu den Fakten.


Da, wie du korrekt anmerkst, Moral schwerlich zu Begründen ist, hab ich auch in keinster Weise, meine Moralvorstellung besser oder schlechter als die von anderen dargestellt. Ganz im Gegenteil setzen sich hier andere User mir gegenüber als letzte moralische Istanz in Szene. Soviel Selbstverliebtheit und Überschätzung kann ich einfach nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Du bist nunmal im Raid und hast keinen Need, also senkst du die Chancen.

Das Argument, dass ein anderer Spieler würfeln würde: Woher weißt du das? Vielleicht ist es ja ne ganz andere Klasse, oder wer der sich fair verhält und nicht würfelt, wenn er keinen need hat.

Eine Antwort bleibt aber noch offen:
Warum verhälst du dich in Randomgruppen nach anderen (moralischen) Grundsätzen als in Gildengruppen?


----------



## Virikas (13. Januar 2012)

So ich hoffe mal, ich hab keinen Quote übersehen 



Goylarna schrieb:


> Dann lass mal die 3 hören, da bin ich aber gespannt :-)



Ging hier um verschiedene Vorstellungen von Bedarf/Gier.
Vermutlich(!) weit verbreitetste dürfte sein: Bedarf = mein 1st Spec wird verbessert ; Gier = Ich wills vielleicht mal nutzen
Dann kenne ich noch: 
- Bedarf = einer meiner Specs wird verbessert ; Gier = Ich wills vielleicht mal nutzen
- Bedarf = ich kanns tragen und werde es auch tun ; Gier = Ich will nicht passen
- Bedarf = Ich wills haben, weil grad Gold knapp und wills verchecken ; Gier = Dasselbe 
Und ziemlich beliebige Abstufungen davon. Jeder der eine Variante davon vertritt wird davon überzeugt sein, dass sein Verständnis das einzig Wahre ist. Solange hier also nichts konkret vorher abgesprochen und ein gemeinsames Verständnis geschaffen wird, ist erstmal jede Auffassung gleich richtig oder falsch.
(Btw: Ich tendiere im Regelfall zur erstgenannten Variante und spiele so auch LfD / LfR mit Ausnahme von Gildenbedarf halt)



> Und Nein meiner Definition nach ist Gildenbedarf nicht legitim. Ich rede von MEINER DPS/HPS etc. und nicht von der DPS/HPS von anderen, die ich gerne supporten möchte.
> Wenn mein Gildenheiler dabei ist und mein Equip besser ist als 384 und seines schlechter, hat ER Bedarf, ich nicht.



Wenn dein Gildenheiler es ansonsten nicht schafft den Raid am leben zu halten, hast du genauso Bedarf dran ihn zu verbessern. Das magst du in deinem OP nicht gemeint haben, hast es aber nicht so geschrieben 



Danida schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, würde das die Loot-Situation im LFR entscheidend verbessern: Gilden-Bedarf macht keinen Sinn mehr, Ninja-Looting ist nicht mehr lukrativ
> ...und Doofkatze kommt aus der moralischen Zwickmühle.



Und die LfR werden 1. sehr viel leerer werden und 2. sehr viel schlechter Laufen. Ich bin gespannt auf die Heulposts, dass LfR ja viel zu schwer ist...




Danida schrieb:


> Minorjiel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hm, vielleicht habe ich mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. "Rechte" kann man in diesem Zusammenhang mit einem Moralkodex (=ungeschriebene Richtlinien für die erwünschte Vorgehensweise in einer Organisation) - soweit man bei einem Spiel davon sprechen kann - gleichsetzen.
> ...


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> @Hosenschisser
> 
> 1. Das Argument von mir ist doch wirklich einfach. Nicht alles, was ich tun kann ist automatisch richtig.
> 
> ...



zu 1: Korrekt, aber wo ist die Grenze zwischen richtig und falsch? Da ich selbst nicht so anmaßend bin, entscheiden zu können wo diese Grenze liegt, halt ich mich an die mir vorgegebenen Regeln. Somit kann ich nicht moralisch verwerflich Handeln.

zu 2: Wie oft soll ich denn noch schreiben, daß ich immer bereit bin, von mir ausgewählten Spielern, in Rahmen der Spielregeln, zu helfen.

zu 3: Du hast einen kleinen Rechenfehler in deiner Behauptung. Dadurch, daß Spieler für einen anderen Würfeln, was nichts bedeutet ausser seinen Loot weiterzugeben, in keinster Weise die Chance aller verringert wird. Es bleibt bei der vor dem Kampf ersichtlichen Anzahl an Würfen.

zu 4: Wie ich schon im vorherigen Beitrag anbrachte, maße ich es mir nicht an, meine moralischen Vorstellungen über bzw. unter die von anderen zu stellen. Du scheintst dich aber als letzte moralische Instanz zu sehen und bist die ganze zeit bemüht deine moralischen Vorstellungen über meine zu stellen. Das auch noch jedes mal ohne Erklärung. Sowas find ich anmaßend.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Also gut @Hosenschisser

Wenn du auch in deinem Stammraid Leuten loot wegwürfelst um damit andere ausgewählte zu unterstützen, dann ist das wohl so. Ich nehme dir das zwar nicht ab, aber wenn es so ist sagt es dennoch viel über dich und deine Moralvorstellungen aus.

Ich habe keinen Rechenfehler. Ich sage wenn jemand würfelt, der keinen Bedarf hat (und somit nicht würfeln sollte), dann senkt das die Chancen vom ehrlichen der nur für sich selbst würfelt.

@Langsuir
Keine der oben genannten Bedarf/Gier Optionen außer der erstenhabe ich in den letzten Jahren als allgemeingültig oder weit verbreitet erlebt.

Etwas finde ich noch Interessant:
Die meisten Spieler die Pro gildenbedarf sind, schaffen es das ganze in irgendeiner Form zu relativieren. Mein Respekt gilt denen die sagen: Ja ich machs, weil ich ich es gut finde und kann und ein Arsch bin.
Ansosnten liest man: Ja ich machs, aber nur mit X Spielern... mehr wäre echt Mist. Ja ich machs, weil andere sockeln ja ihren kram nicht. Ja ich machs, weil alle anderen machen es ja auch. Ja ich machs, weil sonst kriegt jemand das, der keinen Schaden gemacht hat.......
Wenn ihr so überzeugt davon seid, dass es O.K. ist, wieso die (albernen) Erklärungsversuche. da muss ich hosenschisser auf jeden Fall loben... er machts auch im Stammraid.... der hat wenigstens Dicke Eier.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Du bist nunmal im Raid und hast keinen Need, also senkst du die Chancen.
> 
> Das Argument, dass ein anderer Spieler würfeln würde: Woher weißt du das? Vielleicht ist es ja ne ganz andere Klasse, oder wer der sich fair verhält und nicht würfelt, wenn er keinen need hat.
> 
> ...



Wer entscheidet, ob jemand Bedarf hat oder nicht? Du? Ich? Ich glaube keiner von uns. Und fang jetzt nicht an, die Moral entscheidet das, dann erklär auch objektiv wessen Moralvorstellung die allgeméin Gültige ist.

Da man nicht in jeden Kopf eines Spielers blicken kann, zählen logischer Weise alle potenziellen Interessenten als Würfe.

Deine Frage ist sehr leicht beantwortet.
Ich verhalte mich im LFR nicht nach anderen moralischen Grundsätzen. 
Im Gildenraid haben wir eine Raidsatzung, die von allen Spielern im Raid akzeptiert ist. Demnach werden Drops so verteilt, daß sie den größtmöglichen Gewinn für den Raid als Ganzes bringen. 
Im LFR gibt es keine, von den von Blizzard vorgegebenen Regeln abweichende, Vereinbarung unter den Spielern.

Wie du siehst handel ich immer nach gültigen Regeln. Da ich in 7 jahren WoW nie einen Bann oder auch nur eine Verwarnung bekam, seh ich mein Tun als als korrekt bestätigt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Also gut @Hosenschisser
> 
> Wenn du auch in deinem Stammraid Leuten loot wegwürfelst um damit andere ausgewählte zu unterstützen, dann ist das wohl so. Ich nehme dir das zwar nicht ab, aber wenn es so ist sagt es dennoch viel über dich und deine Moralvorstellungen aus.
> 
> Ich habe keinen Rechenfehler. Ich sage wenn jemand würfelt, der keinen Bedarf hat (und somit nicht würfeln sollte), dann senkt das die Chancen vom ehrlichen der nur für sich selbst würfelt.



Érsteres hab ich ja im Beitrg eins weiter oben beantwortet.

Und nochmal zum Bedarf. Wer entscheided ob jemand Bedraf hat oder nicht?
Es macht den Anschein,  du bist der Auffassung du könntest das entscheiden. Wieder etwas was ich Anmaßend finde. 
Ich lasse das vorgegebene System entscheiden. Wo ist dein Problem damit, sich an gültige Regeln zu halten?


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wie du siehst handel ich immer nach gültigen Regeln. Da ich in 7 jahren WoW nie einen Bann oder auch nur eine Verwarnung bekam, seh ich mein Tun als als korrekt bestätigt.



Obwohl ich seit 12 Jahren Auto fahre und immer mal wieder zu schnell unterwegs bin, wurde ich noch nie bestraft. Offenbar war mein Handeln korrekt.


----------



## Virikas (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Keine der oben genannten Bedarf/Gier Optionen außer der erstenhabe ich in den letzten Jahren als allgemeingültig oder weit verbreitet erlebt.



Ich will nicht ausschliessen, dass es hier Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Realmpools gibt. 
Wenn du das selbst testen willst spiel ruhig mal eine Zeit auf einem US Server und vergleiche den Umgang mit den Lootregeln mit z.B. einem der Ozeanischen Realms.
Die Unterschiede dort sind durchaus feststellbar. Warum sollte es nicht also auch innerhalb des gleichsprachigen Raums unterschiede geben?



> Die meisten Spieler die Pro gildenbedarf sind, schaffen es das ganze in irgendeiner Form zu relativieren. Mein Respekt gilt denen die sagen: Ja ich machs, weil ich ich es gut finde und kann und ein Arsch bin.



Bis auf den Punkt "und ein Arsch bin" tue ich das. Ich machs, weil es mir 1. wichtiger ist einen Gildie zu unterstützen, als jemanden, den ich nicht kenne und 2. nach wie vor dasselbe Würfelrecht (sowohl vom System, als auch von meinen Vorstellungen her) habe, wie jeder andere, der am Bosskill mitgearbeitet hat. Das macht mich aber nicht zu einem Arsch wie du es nennst, sondern zeigt lediglich, dass ich eine andere Auffassung von dem Thema habe als du. 

Im übrigen: Wie kann jemand, der sich "sozial" einem Gildie gegenüber verhält, komplett assozial sein?


----------



## Potpotom (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Es ist der getroffene Hund, der bellt.... gute Nacht


Ich hatte Nachtraid... bitte aber nat. um Verzeihung mich nicht mehr um dich gekümmert zu haben. Wobei eigentlich alles gesagt war, deine Meinung steht dir ja zu und ich habe nichts dagegen wenn Spieler eben Gier anstatt Bedarf würfeln.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Obwohl ich seit 12 Jahren Auto fahre und immer mal wieder zu schnell unterwegs bin, wurde ich noch nie bestraft. Offenbar war mein Handeln korrekt.



Der Vergleich hinkt etwas. Wärst du an einem Blitzer zu schnell vorbei gefahren, wärst du zu 99,99% auch angemessen bestraft worden. 
Blizzard hat Warnsysteme, die mehr oder weniger gut feststellen, ob ein Spieler zu seinen Gunsten, die Spielmechanik unlauter beeinflußt. Das es diese Warnsysteme gibt, beweisen doch die Banns für die Exploitnutzer. 



Langsuir schrieb:


> Im übrigen: Wie kann jemand, der sich "sozial" einem Gildie gegenüber verhält, komplett assozial sein?



In einem Land, wo jemand, der alle ihm vom Gesetz rechtmäßig zustehenden Sozialleistungen in Anspruch nimmt, als asozial betitelt wird, wundert mich nichts mehr.


----------



## Karoluss (13. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Frage:

Wir reden die ganze Zeit von Leuten, die mit Chars mitkommen, die das teil für sich nicht mehr brauchen können. Was ist aber, wenn ein Char mitkommt, der es für sich auch noch bräuchte, es aber dann erwürfelt, und es seinem Gildenkollegen zusteckt?

Denn dort wär ja klar, wenn er es nicht traden könnte, würd er mit sehr sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit trotzdem mitwürfeln, nur halt für sich
...


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Wieso hinkt der Vergleich? Die Polizei hat Warn und Überwachungssysteme, die solches Fehlverhalten überwachen.... da keins bisher angeschlagen hat hab ich mich korrekt verhalten :-) Ist nicht meine Logik.... manchmal ists halt blöd die eigenen Argumente um die Ohren gehauen zu bekommen.

Wie wäre es mit nem kleinen Feldversuch.
Verhalte dich im nächsten Gildenraid mal genau wie im LFR. Mal sehen ob die Warnsysteme deiner Gruppe anschlagen und du einen Ban bekommst :-)

Ansosnten sollte 4.3.2 vor März kommen, lade ich jeden herzlich ein mit mir LFR zu machen über Real ID. Einmal vor dem Raid dann Makro posten. "Ich beabsichtige alles zu needen, auch wenn ich selbst besseres habe um es meinem Gildenkollegen weiterzureichen" 
So können wir ja mal die allgemeinen Moralvorstellungen testen..... objektiver bekommt man es wohl nicht mehr hin..... wirst du gekickt habe ich recht, bleibst du im Raid, hast du recht.

Deal?


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

@Karoluss
Da ich mir nicht anmaße, entscheiden zu können, wer ein Teil braucht oder nicht braucht, gehich die ganze Zeit von potenziellen Würfen aus. 

Andere User hier scheinen sich sicher zu sein, dies entscheiden zu können. Das führt, wie man sieht, dann in eine Sackgasse, aus der sie nicht mehr heraus kommen. Im Gegenteil verstricken sie sich, mit Halbwahrheiten, falschen Rechnungen, falschen Bezugnahmen usw., noch weiter, anstatt die Beiträge der anderen User zu lesen und drüber nachzudenken. Wahrscheinlich steht ihnen ihr Stolz oder Ego dabei im Weg. Das ist aber nur spekulativ.


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2012)

Übrigens hat unsere Gilde das schon seit release gemacht und wir haben schon mehrere Tickets deswegen bekommen ^^


----------



## Karoluss (13. Januar 2012)

@Goylarna:

Dein Vergleich mit dem zu-schnell-Fahren hinkt doch. Schisser sagt die ganze Zeit, dass er sich an die regeln hält, wenn du zu schnell fährst, brichst du aber die regeln, dass du dann nicht erwischt wirst, ist Glück. Ihm geht es darum, sich an die regeln zu halten, und auch, obwohl Blizz weiß was er tut, sie es trotzdem als ok ansehen.

Der Korrekte Vergleich wäre: Auf Autobahnen ist Richtgeschwindigkeit 130. Es ist nicht verboten schneller zu fahren, man sollte es aber nicht( wegen Umweltschutz, Gefährlichkeit etc.). Wenn ich nun trotzdem schneller als 130 fahre ist das für viele nicht ok, ich breche aber keine Regeln.

Und wenn du schon zugibst an anderer Stelle die regeln zu brechen, warum meinst du dann hier auf die Einhaltung moralischer Kodexe zu pochen?


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Wieso hinkt der Vergleich? Die Polizei hat Warn und Überwachungssysteme, die solches Fehlverhalten überwachen.... da keins bisher angeschlagen hat hab ich mich korrekt verhalten :-) Ist nicht meine Logik.... manchmal ists halt blöd die eigenen Argumente um die Ohren gehauen zu bekommen.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit nem kleinen Feldversuch.
> Verhalte dich im nächsten Gildenraid mal genau wie im LFR. Mal sehen ob die Warnsysteme deiner Gruppe anschlagen und du einen Ban bekommst :-)
> ...



Der Vergleich hinkt, weil du mit deiner Tempoüberschreitung, gegen gültiges Recht verstößt, es aber keine gültige LFR-Regel gibt, die einem untersagt, sein gewonnenes Teil, so wie es die Spielmechanik unbeeinflusst zulässt, weiter zu geben.
Kurzum:
Tempoüberschreitung = Regelverstoß
Lootweitergabe = kein Regelverstoß

Selbstverständliche gelten allgemein gültige regeln, nicht die von jemandem hier erdachten.

Warum soll ich mich in meinem Raid, nicht an die gültigen Regeln, die ich selbst mit ausgearbeitet und akzeptiert habe, halten? Hab doch mitlerweile oft genug geschrieben, daß ich mich an jede Regel halte und dukommst jetzt und verlangst, daß ich wider meiner moralischen Vorstellungen handeln soll. Unglaublich.

Und auch deinen letzten Punkt hab ich schon hinreichend erläutert. 
Sobald es im lfr die Regel ist, daß JEDER vor dem Raid seine Lootabsichten im Chat postet, werde ich der Letzte sein, der sich dem verweigert. Ich will nur nicht den Vorreiter spielen. Nicht den Vorreiter spielen zu wollen, sondern einfach nur der Masse zu folgen, ist doch nicht verwerflich oder unmoralisch!

Mich würde interessieren, warum man dir alles mehrmals erzählen muß? Ich glaube du liest nicht aufmerksam genug oder du steckst möglicher Weise in der von mir beschriebenen Sackgasse oder oder oder. Ich weiß es nicht. 

@karoluss
Perfekt. Besser konnte mans nicht erklären.


----------



## Groar (13. Januar 2012)

Ich empfinde es als ungerecht, wenn Leute die mit ihrer Gilde raiden könnten,
im LFR mit mehreren Mann die Chancen von Spielern die nur so zu einem Raid kommen mindern.

Das Argument: Es verbessert meinen Raid, wenn mein Heiler das Item bekommt, alos würfel ich für ihn mit! Finde ich mehr als selbstgerecht.
Im Raid würfeln die, die es für ihr persöhnliches Equip brauchen, nicht die, die es für nen Kollegen wollen.

Wird das so nicht angesagt, verlasse ich den Raid wieder. Aber eben so wird man als Mini-Gilde/Solo-Spieler wieder um seine Chancen gebracht,
weil Gilden mit zig Mitgliedern die Mechanik wieder zu ihrem Vorteil ausnutzen.
Wozu nächtelang Raiden, wenn ich die LFR Spieler um ihr Zeug prellen kann? Ich käme mir da schäbig vor.
Das System wurde ja nicht für die großen Gilden gemacht, sondern für die, die eben sonst nicht in einen Raid kommen.

Ich finde es amüsant, wie sich einige hier die Argumente so zurechtbiegen, das sie nicht als "Linke-Bazille" dastehen.
Aber wie auch schon öfter geschrieben steht, nur weil es geht ist es trotzdem nicht in Ordnung!

Aber Anonymität ftw!


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

O.K. wir kommen der Sache näher... ich brachte dieses Beispiel aus folgenden Grund:

Blizzard (als Polizei von WOW) hat mit der ganzen Diskussion hier nichts, aber auch überhaupt nichts zu tun. 

Wir reden über moralische Aspekte und nicht über Dinge die objektiv falsch sind. Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass der Einwand vom Schisser selbst kommt, tat er aber leider nicht.... schade.

Es geht hier um Regeln, die die Gemeinschaft macht. Die können schriftlich festgelegt sein in einer Gildensatzung oder aber im Sinn von allgemein und unausgesprochen gültigen Verhaltensweisen. LFR zeigt eins. Wenn einige Spieler die Möglichkeit haben einen Vorteil zu ziehen (evtl. auf Kosten von anderen), dann tun sie es oftmals. Hier ist WOW ein guter Spielgel für die Gesellschaft. Wir reden über Bundespräsidenten und moralische Grundsätze, aber schon im kleinen Mikrokosmos WOW sieht man, wie die Möglichkeit der Vorteilsnahme ausgenutzt wird. Man verhält sich offenbar so, weil es geht. Weder Herr Wulff noch herr Hosenschisser haben sich wieder der Gesetzte verhalten. Beide haben aber einen Vorteil genommen, der im Kopf der Allgemeinheit moralisch zumindest Zweifelhaft ist.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

@Groar
Auch du hälst deine moralischen Vorstellungen scheinbar für allgemein gültig oder zumindest für "richtiger" als andere.

Das ist dein gutes Recht. Eine Erklärung, was dich zu der Annahme kommen lässt, wäre interessant. Einfach etwas hinschreiben, was einem gerade so einfällt, kann jeder.

Und auch für dich nochmal, dadurch daß 4 Spiler aus einer Gilde sind und Teile tauschen, haben sie immer noch nicht mehr als 4 Würfe. Würden sie den raid verlassen, kommen 4 neue Spieler, die auch über genau 4 Würfe verfügen.
Somit wird in keinster Weise die Chance anderer verringert, nur die der Zusammenspielenden wird erhöht. 

Das ist Mathematik und keine Meinung.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> erde ich der Letzte sein, der sich dem verweigert. Ich will nur nicht den Vorreiter spielen. Nicht den Vorreiter spielen zu wollen, sondern einfach nur der Masse zu folgen, ist doch nicht verwerflich oder unmoralisch!



/ chicken

Meuin Angebot steht. Wenn du den mut hast zum Experiment, dann können wir den Streit ein für alle mal aus der Welt räumen.

Und was deine Mathematik angeht: Das alles funktioniert nur unter der sehr starken restriktiven Annahme, die du aufstellst, dass eh jeder Spieler immer würfelt, wenn er kann...... da ich es z.B. nicht tue, wenn ich was besseres habe, ist die Annahme bereits hier wiederlegt....

q.e.d


----------



## Karoluss (13. Januar 2012)

Beantworte mir trotzdem mal meine Frage: Wie isses, wenn ich das teil mit meinem eigenen Char brauchen könnte?


----------



## Potpotom (13. Januar 2012)

Vorteilnahme? Also nun schlägt es dem Fass den Boden aus. 

Es ist also schon eine "Vorteilnahme" wenn ein Spieler für seine erbrachte Leistung des Raidens eben nicht zum Wohle eines anderen unbestimmten verzichtet, sondern gezielt mitwürfelt, ebenfalls zum Wohle eines anderen aber bestimmten ohne dabei aber einem anderen die Chance zu nehmen.

Interessant.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Wenn du das teil nicht anlegen möchtest, hast du keinen Bedarf.

Noch ein bischen Mathematik:
Ein Tank der ein trinket schon hat würfelt um das Ding einem DD zu geben. Tank zwei hätte es auch gerne.
Hier wird das System von blizzard ausgehebelt, da ein Spieler plötzlich eine 50% Chance hat ein item zu bekommen, dass er sonst zu 0% bekommen würde..... ist das auch o.K.?


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Vorteilnahme? Also nun schlägt es dem Fass den Boden aus.
> 
> Es ist also schon eine "Vorteilnahme" wenn ein Spieler für seine erbrachte Leistung des Raidens eben nicht zum Wohle eines anderen unbestimmten verzichtet, sondern gezielt mitwürfelt, ebenfalls zum Wohle eines anderen aber bestimmten ohne dabei aber einem anderen die Chance zu nehmen.
> 
> Interessant.



Würfel ich nicht mit steht die Chance für zwei andere 50/50. Würfel ich für einen mit steht die Chance 66/33. Also nehme ich in deinem Beispiel einem anderen die Chance. Natürlich wird er es genau so für mich machen...
Wenn ich verzichte, versichte ich für die Allgemeinheit = Sozial
Wenn ich für einen anderen Würfle, stelle ich ihn besser zuungunsten der Allgemeinheit = Unsozial.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Würfel ich nicht mit steht die Chance für zwei andere 50/50. Würfel ich für einen mit steht die Chance 66/33. Also nehme ich in deinem Beispiel einem anderen die Chance. Natürlich wird er es genau so für mich machen...
> Wenn ich verzichte, versichte ich für die Allgemeinheit = Sozial
> Wenn ich für einen anderen Würfle, stelle ich ihn besser zuungunsten der Allgemeinheit = Unsozial.


Nein, du nimmst die dir zustehende Chance wahr! Passt du, so erhöhst du natürlich die der anderen... was durchaus gut ist. 

Du musst es aber eben nicht und minderst die Eingangschance aller anderen nicht im geringsten.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> / chicken
> 
> Meuin Angebot steht. Wenn du den mut hast zum Experiment, dann können wir den Streit ein für alle mal aus der Welt räumen.
> 
> ...



Gehen dir langsam die Pseudoargumente aus oder wie soll ich /chicken deuten?

Nochmal. Warum soll ich, der sich aus moralischer Überzeugung an Regeln hält, diese brechen? Das macht für mich keinen Sinn.

Und auch dies nochmal. Ich hab schon geschrieben , daß jeder freiwillig auf seinen Wurf verzichten kann, daß ist eine nette Geste und erhöht die Chancen aller anderen Würfe. Trotzdem ist es nicht verwerflich, nicht auf seinen Wurf zu verzichten. 
Wie ich auch schon geschrieben hab, kann ich nicht in die Köpfe aller Spieler sehen und somit ist für die Berechnung der Chancen, die Zahl der potentiellen Würfe ausschlaggebend.

Wie zuletzt die ganze zeit, schreibst du nur Sachverhalte, die ich schon längst behandelt hab, du aber nicht willens bist, auf meine Aussagen einzugehen. Stattdessen schreibst du ständig das selbe.

Wie wärs wenn du einfach nur mal meine schon öfters gestellte Frage beantwortest?

Warum bist du der Meinung, daß deine Moral, höher zu werten ist als die anderer? 
Wetten das du die Frage nicht beantwortet und stattdessen wieder mit Ausführungen kommst, die ich schon auf vorheigen Seiten beantwortet habe?


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Wenn du das teil nicht anlegen möchtest, hast du keinen Bedarf.
> 
> Noch ein bischen Mathematik:
> Ein Tank der ein trinket schon hat würfelt um das Ding einem DD zu geben. Tank zwei hätte es auch gerne.
> Hier wird das System von blizzard ausgehebelt, da ein Spieler plötzlich eine 50% Chance hat ein item zu bekommen, dass er sonst zu 0% bekommen würde..... ist das auch o.K.?



Wieder mal alles nur Behauptungen, ohne den Ansatz einer Erklärung. 

Wahrscheinlich kommst du jetzt wieder mit Moral, was aber wiederum zu der noch immer nicht beantworteten Frage, warum deine Moral über anderen steht, führt.

Du läufts die ganze zeit im Kreis und (willst) es nicht sehen.


----------



## Karoluss (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Wenn du das teil nicht anlegen möchtest, hast du keinen Bedarf.



Oh, ich mag das teil sehr wohl anlegen, ich würde halt nur für meinen Gildenkollegen passen, weil er es, aus was für Gründen auch immer, besser brauchen könnte. Sprich: Wenn ich also egoistisch bin und das teil für mich haben möchte darf ich würfeln, wenn ich an eine( wenn auch andere) Gemeinschaft denke und in diesem Sinne selbstlos handle, dann nicht?

Und hätte ich mich früher in einem zusammengestellten Raid, bei dem jeder nur ein teil erwürfeln darf, so verhalten, wäre es auch ok gewesen, weil ich hab meine Chance, ein Item zu bekommen wahrgenommen, wenn ich sie für jmd anders abgebe, ist das mein gutes Recht.

Was ich damit aufzeigen möchte, ist einfach Folgendes: Es gibt viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten und nicht immer nur Schwarz und weiß. Und jeder wird für sich die Sache immer ein klein wenig anders lösen. Und solange es nicht in die Extreme geht( den fall von dir oben halte ich auch für grenzwertig), ist das auch vollkommen ok so und kein grund jmd anders anzumeckern.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Ich habe dir jetzt 2x Angeboten, dass wir in einem oder zwei oder zehn randomraids mal testen können, was allgemein anerkannte Moral ist. Bisher zierst du dich wie ein Mädchen... deshalb /chicken. Außerdem war der Satz mit dem (sinngemäßen): ich schwimme ja mit dem Strom, bin ein Lemming bla bla auch eher schwach.. deshalb /chicken

Ich ziehe meine Moralvorstellungen aus zwei Dingen.

1) Das allgemeine Lootverhalten in Gildenraids und auch Randomraids in den letzten fünf Jahren. Zu 98% war da klar: Bedarf = ich brauche das item für mich und mein Main Gear / Gier = ich wills für 2nd oder für den vendor oder für den twink falls BOE.

Zweitens aus meinem Respekt, den ich anderen Menschen gegenüberbringe und auch erwarte ganz gemäß Kants kategorischen Imperativs. ich möchte nicht Spieler X besser stellen auf Kosten von Spieler Y. So bin ich erzogen und so sehe ich meine soziale Verntwortung.....mag in einem Spiel hochgesteckt klingen, versuche ich aber auch in allen anderen bereichen meines Lebens zu beachten.

Du hast andere Vorstellungen... ist dein gutes recht... ich meine die Community wird zum großen Teil meine Meinung teilen...



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wieder mal alles nur Behauptungen, ohne den Ansatz einer Erklärung.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich kommst du jetzt wieder mit Moral, was aber wiederum zu der noch immer nicht beantworteten Frage, warum deine Moral über anderen steht, führt.
> 
> Du läufts die ganze zeit im Kreis und (willst) es nicht sehen.



Jetzt mal ohne Schmarrn... willst du mich verarschen?

Das beispiel ist 100% nachvollziehbar und offenbar hast du ein problem darauf zu antworten.



Karoluss schrieb:


> Oh, ich mag das teil sehr wohl anlegen, ich würde halt nur für meinen Gildenkollegen passen, weil er es, aus was für Gründen auch immer, besser brauchen könnte. Sprich: Wenn ich also egoistisch bin und das teil für mich haben möchte darf ich würfeln, wenn ich an eine( wenn auch andere) Gemeinschaft denke und in diesem Sinne selbstlos handle, dann nicht?
> 
> Und hätte ich mich früher in einem zusammengestellten Raid, bei dem jeder nur ein teil erwürfeln darf, so verhalten, wäre es auch ok gewesen, weil ich hab meine Chance, ein Item zu bekommen wahrgenommen, wenn ich sie für jmd anders abgebe, ist das mein gutes Recht.
> 
> Was ich damit aufzeigen möchte, ist einfach Folgendes: Es gibt viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten und nicht immer nur Schwarz und weiß. Und jeder wird für sich die Sache immer ein klein wenig anders lösen. Und solange es nicht in die Extreme geht( den fall von dir oben halte ich auch für grenzwertig), ist das auch vollkommen ok so und kein grund jmd anders anzumeckern.



Gegenfrage:
Warum bist du der Meinung, hat dein Gildenkollege ein höheres prozentuales lootrecht, als die anderen Mitspieler im raid? wenn du passt, hat er die gleiche Chance zu looten wie alle anderen Spieler auch... wenn du für ihn würfelst steht nur er besser da....


------

Bitte eine Antwort Schisser: Nichts vonwegen im kreis drehen oder sonstwas.

Warum bist du der Meinung, sollte ein DD in einem Raid ein Tanktrinket bekommen (zugesteckt von einem Tank, der es schon hat), wenn ein Tank im Raid ist, der getankt hat und need hat.

Nur darauf antworten... bitte keine ausflüchte.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Ich habe dir jetzt 2x Angeboten, dass wir in einem oder zwei oder zehn randomraids mal testen können, was allgemein anerkannte Moral ist. Bisher zierst du dich wie ein Mädchen... deshalb /chicken. Außerdem war der Satz mit dem (sinngemäßen): ich schwimme ja mit dem Strom, bin ein Lemming bla bla auch eher schwach.. deshalb /chicken
> 
> Ich ziehe meine Moralvorstellungen aus zwei Dingen.
> 
> ...



Mit dem Strom zu schwimmen, ist vielleicht nicht das ehrenwertes Verhalten, aber es ist definitiv nicht unmoralisch. Nichts anderes behauptete und behaupte ich noch immer.

Mich interessiert und ich weiß nicht was vor 2, 5 oder 7 jahren, auf unterschiedlichen Realms, für lootregeln galten. Ich spiele im jetzt und halöte mich an die aktuell gültigen Regeln. Was ist daran unmoralisch? Auch hier hab ich nie etwas anderes behauptet.

Aus meinem Respekt, allen Mitspielern gegenüber, halte ich mich ausnahmslos immer an gültige Regeln. Was ist daran unmoralisch? Wieder habe ich nichts anders behauptet.

Über den letzten Punkt lässt sich streiten, die Antworten hier tendieren ersmal nicht für dich. Das ist aber nicht repräsentativ.



Goylarna schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne Schmarrn... willst du mich verarschen?
> 
> Das beispiel ist 100% nachvollziehbar und offenbar hast du ein problem darauf zu antworten.



Ich habe nur um eine Erklärung gebeten. Ich erkläre meine Ansichten doch auch. Kannst du nicht mit dem gleichen Respekt, wie ich dir meine Ansichten erläutere, mir deine erläutern?



Goylarna schrieb:


> Bitte eine Antwort Schisser: Nichts vonwegen im kreis drehen oder sonstwas.
> 
> Warum bist du der Meinung, sollte ein DD in einem Raid ein Tanktrinket bekommen (zugesteckt von einem Tank, der es schon hat), wenn ein Tank im Raid ist, der getankt hat und need hat.
> 
> Nur darauf antworten... bitte keine ausflüchte.



Weil der Tank sich unter Einhaltung gültiger Regeln, sich diese Möglichkeit erspielt hat!

Konnte man die Antwort nicht aus meiner zigfach hergeleiteten Ansicht, herleiten?


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

O.K. ich erläutere dir gerne mein Anliegen.

Blizzard hat ein klares Rollenbonussystem eingeführt im LFR, damit der Tank wenn ein Tankitem droppt dieses nicht von einem DD weggewürfelt bekommt.

Folgende Situation:
Ein Tank 1, der ein Tankitem nicht braucht und dieses einem befreundeten DD gibt, während Tank 2, der es gerne gehabt hätte in die Röhre schaut.

Also hat Tank 1 seinen Rollenbonus mißbraucht und diesem einem DD gegeben. 

Ist dies für dich O.K, dass ein DD ein Tankitem bekommt, obwohl der Tank need hatte und somit das Rollenbonussystem umgangen wurde.

Entweder ist es O.K. dann darfst du aber nicht mehr mit Regeln von Blizzard oder sonstwas arguzmentieren.

Oder es ist nicht O.K. und du darfst Gildenneed nicht mehr gut heißen.



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Weil der Tank sich unter Einhaltung gültiger Regeln, sich diese Möglichkeit erspielt hat!
> 
> Konnte man die Antwort nicht aus meiner zigfach hergeleiteten Ansicht, herleiten?



Also bist du dafür Blizzards Regeln so lange zu beugen, bis sie in deine Moralvorstellungen passen... danke für die Erleuchtung.


----------



## Karoluss (13. Januar 2012)

Weil ich weiß, dass es bei ihm in guten Händen ist? Weil ich bei ihm sicher weiß, dass er es wirklich gut brauchen kann? Und bei allen anderen Raidteilnehmern nicht.

In meinem Beispiel gebe ich etwas auf, nämlich mein recht, ein Item zu bekommen, unter der Voraussetzung, dass mein Gildenkollege eine höhere Würfelchance erhält. Dadurch hab ich aber nicht die rechte der anderen beschnitten, denn, wenn meine Voraussetzung nicht erfüllt ist, würde ich trotzdem würfeln, das teil anlegen, es sockeln und verzaubern und keiner könnte sich dann beschweren, dass er benachteiligt worden wäre.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> O.K. ich erläutere dir gerne mein Anliegen.
> 
> Blizzard hat ein klares Rollenbonussystem eingeführt im LFR, damit der Tank wenn ein Tankitem droppt dieses nicht von einem DD weggewürfelt bekommt.
> 
> ...



Für mich ist alles OK, was nicht gegen Regeln verstößt. Das beinhaltet kein subjektive gut oder schlecht Beurteilung. Was ich übrigens die ganze zeit nicht getan hab.



Goylarna schrieb:


> Also bist du dafür Blizzards Regeln so lange zu beugen, bis sie in deine Moralvorstellungen passen... danke für die Erleuchtung.



Nein, Regeln sind Regeln. Diese müssen nicht meinen moralischen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Da es aber regeln sind, handelt niemand unmoraliscg, der sich im Rahmen dieser bewegt. 

Hab ich ein Problem mit den Regeln, kann ich mich entweder damit arrangieren oder mich fernhalten. Auf keinen Fall, hab ich ein Recht dazu, Leuten die sich an diese Regln halten, moralisch verwerfliches Handeln zu unterstellen.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Ihr haltet es halt mit Pipi-Langstrumpf

Ihr macht euch die Welt Widde Widde wie sie euch gefällt.

Für euch ist es O.K. A besser zu stellen als B... (auch notfalls auf Kosten von  das akzeptiere ich und ziehe meine Rückschlüsse.


----------



## benbaehm (13. Januar 2012)

meine fresse es ist nur ein spiel! kommt mal klar...

und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit dem scheiß: wow ist ein spiegel der gesellschaft.

klar ist das system ungerecht, aber wen juckt es in einem computerspiel?


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Für mich ist alles OK, was nicht gegen Regeln verstößt. Das beinhaltet kein subjektive gut oder schlecht Beurteilung. Was ich übrigens die ganze zeit nicht getan hab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und warum denkst du gibt es einen Rollenbonus für Tanks?

Wiederspricht es nicht den Regeln, wenn jemand, der eine 75 gewürfelt hat ein Item bekommt, wenn es einen gibt der eine 145 gewürfelt hat.

Du argumentierst halt weiter auf der Blizzard hats nicht verboten Schiene und von ner Schiene kommt man leider nur schwer runter.... Moral interessiert dich nicht, auch das ist dein gutes Recht....Ich vermute Blizzard wird beim LFR schon bald nachbessern, weil es eben nicht so läuft, wie gewünscht.... aber bei jeder regel gibt es nunmal Winkeladvokaten, die sie versuchen zu ihren Gunsten auszulegen... egal ob die Intention der Regel eindeutig ist, oder nicht.



benbaehm schrieb:


> meine fresse es ist nur ein spiel! kommt mal klar...
> 
> und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit dem scheiß: wow ist ein spiegel der gesellschaft.
> 
> klar ist das system ungerecht, aber wen juckt es in einem computerspiel?



Wenn es doch nur ein Spiel ist, warum gibts dann leute, die anderen was wegleechen... da muss man doch drüber stehen, bei nem Spiel, oder?
So rum wird genau so ein Schuh draus.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Ihr haltet es halt mit Pipi-Langstrumpf
> 
> Ihr macht euch die Welt Widde Widde wie sie euch gefällt.
> 
> Für euch ist es O.K. A besser zu stellen als B... (auch notfalls auf Kosten von  das akzeptiere ich und ziehe meine Rückschlüsse.



Verstehst du es wirklich nicht. Das kann ich nicht glauben.

Wir machen uns die Welt nicht wie sie uns gefällt, sondern nehmen sie so wie sie ist, mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen. 

Was ist daran zu verurteilen? 
Ist nicht eher Der zu verurteilen, der Menschen die sich an Regeln halten, moralische verwerfliches handeln unterstellt?


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Man kann sich an regeln halten oder man kann Regeln beugen.....

Wenn das dein gewissen beruigt... JA für dein Verhalten wirst du nicht gebannt, weil Formal hast du nichts falsch gemacht.... das andere interessiert duich nicht und jut ist.

Ich habe dich verstanden... nur tun mir Menschen die so borniert und egoman durch die Welt ziehen wirklich leid. Natürlich nicht auf dich bezogen, ist doch klar, oder....


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Und warum denkst du gibt es einen Rollenbonus für Tanks?
> 
> Wiederspricht es nicht den Regeln, wenn jemand, der eine 75 gewürfelt hat ein Item bekommt, wenn es einen gibt der eine 145 gewürfelt hat.
> 
> Du argumentierst halt weiter auf der Blizzard hats nicht verboten Schiene und von ner Schiene kommt man leider nur schwer runter.... Moral interessiert dich nicht, auch das ist dein gutes Recht....Ich vermute Blizzard wird beim LFR schon bald nachbessern, weil es eben nicht so läuft, wie gewünscht.... aber bei jeder regel gibt es nunmal Winkeladvokaten, die sie versuchen zu ihren Gunsten auszulegen... egal ob die Intention der Regel eindeutig ist, oder nicht.



Der Rollenbonus ist dafür da, daß die Klasse die sich für diese Rolle angemeldet hat, die Teile für diese Rolle untereinander auswürfelt.

Im Fall des Tanks sind es 2 Spieler. Was bedeutet, daß jeder eine Chance von 50% hat. Der der würfeln kann, hat sich im Rahmen der Regeln die Möglichkeit zum Wurf erspielt. Der Gewinner bekommt weitere, den Regln entsprechende Möglichkeiten, die in keinster Weise die Chance des anderen verändert.


Bevor du mir weiter unterstellst, mich würde Moral nicht ineressieren, bitte ich dich, mal meine ganzen Posts dazu nochmal in Ruhe zu lesen. Dann wirst du feststellen, daß ich mir, im gegensatz zu dir, darüber im Klaren bin, daß es verschiedene Auslegungen von Moral gibt und ich es mir nicht anmaße, meine Auslegung über die Anderer zu stellen. Du tust aber genau das. Du stellst meine Maral in Frage und berufst dich auf die deine.

Deshalb nochmal. Warum kannst du andere Moralvorstellungen nicht so wie sie sind akzeptieren, ohne sie als schlecht oder gut zu beurteilen.

Wer sich an Regeln hält, kann nach meiner Auffassung nicht verwerflich handeln.


----------



## benbaehm (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Wenn es doch nur ein Spiel ist, warum gibts dann leute, die anderen was wegleechen... da muss man doch drüber stehen, bei nem Spiel, oder?
> So rum wird genau so ein Schuh draus.



es gibt sie, das ist anscheinend ein fakt. das finde ich ebensp falsch wie ca. 50% der leute hier. aber mal ehrlich, es wird sich nichts daran ändern, nur weil man hier in einem wow-forum den moralischen zeigefinger hebt. auch wenn es berechtigt ist.

das ist in meinen augen ebenso falsch (und sinnlos), wie das - wie du es nennst - wegleechen.

es ist wie es ist. und so lange es möglich ist, wird sich daran nichts ändern. jeder muss mit sich selber ausmachen, wie er damit umgeht und ob er es nutzt oder nicht.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Man kann sich an regeln halten oder man kann Regeln beugen.....
> 
> Wenn das dein gewissen beruigt... JA für dein Verhalten wirst du nicht gebannt, weil Formal hast du nichts falsch gemacht.... das andere interessiert duich nicht und jut ist.
> 
> Ich habe dich verstanden... nur tun mir Menschen die so borniert und egoman durch die Welt ziehen wirklich leid. Natürlich nicht auf dich bezogen, ist doch klar, oder....



Sich an regeln halten oder sich ihnen zu beugen, ist ein und das selbe. Vermmutlich meinst du biegen, aber biegen tut niemand der alle Möglichkeiten im Rahmen der regeln ausschöpft.

Wie gesagt, bnach meinen Moralvorstellungen habe ich korrekt gehandelt. Willst du deine Moral über die meine stellen? Wenn ja, warum? Was machrt dich besser als mich?


----------



## Danida (13. Januar 2012)

Karoluss schrieb:


> Beantworte mir trotzdem mal meine Frage: Wie isses, wenn ich das teil mit meinem eigenen Char brauchen könnte?



Das ist eine gute Frage.... Ich fände das, mit meinen angelegten moralischen Grundsätzen OK. Denn hier würde ich jemanden helfen und die Kosten dafür hätte ich zu tragen. 
Man kann aber genauso gut das Argument heranziehen, dass ich durch meinen Wurf auf das Item die Chance aller darauf gesenkt habe (bzw. die Chance aller nicht erhöht habe ) und wir wären wieder bei der Ausgangssituation.




Langsuir schrieb:


> Und die LfR werden 1. sehr viel leerer werden und 2. sehr viel schlechter Laufen. Ich bin gespannt auf die Heulposts, dass LfR ja viel zu schwer ist...



Ich habe von - sagen wir mal - 16 möglichen Teilen auf die ich Bedarf rollen könnte, auf 4 Bedarf im Sinne von "Es verbessert meinen First-Spec". Warum sollte ich dann nicht mehr den Raidbrowser besuchen, ganz abgesehen davon, das es ja auch Punkte dafür gibt. Oder gehst Du nur in 5er-Inis, weil Du da noch einen Drop brauchst oder du einen Gilden-Mitglied ausstatten willst?



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wer sich an Regeln hält, kann nach meiner Auffassung nicht verwerflich handeln.


Oh, oh diesen Ausspruch würde ich nochmal überdenken und dabei vlt. mal ein paar geschichtliche Ereignisse aus dem letzten Jahrhundert mit einbeziehen...


Zur Diskussion kann ich nur sagen, dass man wohl an Hosenschisser und Goylarna sieht, dass es hier durchaus mindestens zwei Sichtweisen gibt, die durchaus plausibel sind. Ohne verbindliche Regel kann keiner sagen was jetzt wirklich RECHT und RICHTIG ist. Daher ist hier meiner Meinung nach Blizz gefordert diese Regel allgemeingültig (in Bezug auf Raid-/Dungeonbrowser) vorzuschreiben.


Auch wenn ich eher dem Standpunkt von Goylarna nahe stehe, muss ich Karoluss recht geben: Es gibt nicht immer nur schwarz und weiß.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Danida schrieb:


> Oh, oh diesen Ausspruch würde ich nochmal überdenken und dabei vlt. mal ein paar geschichtliche Ereignisse aus dem letzten Jahrhundert mit einbeziehen...



Es wurden im nachhinein betrachtet sicher viele Fehler in der Geschichte begangen, weil man sich an die bestehenden Regeln hielt. Diese Regeln wurden sicherlich später abgeändert und nach den neuen Regeln, hätte man vorher falsch gehandelt. Aber willst du wirklich demjenigen, der sich vor der Änderung in voller Überzeugung den Regeln unterwarf vorwerfen, daß er verwerflich handelte?

Ich nicht.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Ist doch gut.

Haben wahrscheinlich in der Geschichte der Welt schon viele Leute gesagt: Ich mache doch nur was alle machen.... ich hab doch nur meinen Job/Dienst getan. Das kann man mir doch nicht vorwerfen, die Masse hats doch auch getan.

Ich habe dein Argument verstanden, ich finde deine Verteidigungslinie jedoch etwas dürftig. Wenn am Ende nur bleibt... ich halte mich ja an die Regeln und Moral kann man nicht bewerten.

Ich würde einfach nochmals reflektieren wie man in den letzten Jahren mit Freunden und Fremden in Raids umgesprungen ist und ob sich nicht vielleicht doch ein allgemeines Verhaltensmuster herleiten lässt, welches man als richtig(er) ansieht.

Wenn man denn im LFR andere Regeln/Grundsätze verwendet, als in der Stammgruppe/Randomgruppe dann kann man sich doch mal fragen... warum ist das so. Warum würfel ich hier nicht mit, wenn ich ein Item schon habe aber dort poche ich auf dieses "Recht".

Das hat alles was mit Sozialkompetenz, Moralvorstellung, Anonymität im internet zu tun. Wieso regt man sich in Gilden/Stamm/Randomgruppen über Leute auf, die zuunrecht needen, kickt sie vielleicht sogar aus der Gruppe oder Gilde, hat aber 25 Minuten später kein problem im LFR auf den aufpopenden Würfel zu klicken und genau dieses Verhalten an den Tag zu legen.

Im LFR läuft vieles anders, als in Stammgruppen. Das wird sicherlich keiner bestreiten. Nur warum der Mensch (auch wenn er sich an formale Regeln hält) binnen weniger Minuten seine Vorstellungen komplett über den Haufen werfen kann, dass will mir bei meiner Erziehung und meinen Normen und Werten nicht in den Sinn. Wenn ich heute A sage, sage ich auch morgen A. Was in Gruppe 1 falsch ist, kann in gGruppe 2 nicht richtig sein.

Ich finde die Leute einfach feige, die im Deckmantel des WWW andere linken. Sei es durch flames oder eben durch das hier beschriebene.

Wie gesagt ich würde gerne einmal im echten Raid ausprobieren, wie die Allgemeinheit das ganze sieht. Vieleicht hast du ja recht un 90% aller Spieler sind einverstanden, dass jeder auf alles würfelt... ich mags nicht glauben... leider fehlt dir der Mut für dieses kleine Experiment :-)


----------



## Danida (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Aber willst du wirklich demjenigen, der sich vor der Änderung in voller Überzeugung den Regeln unterwarf vorwerfen, daß er verwerflich handelte?



Diese Frage hat auch viele Gerichte schon beschäftigt. Ich wollte jetzt auch gar nicht auf diese Themen abzielen oder hier irgendetwas vergleichen was man nicht vergleichen kann. Ich wollte nur den Unterschied klar machen zwischen "Recht" und "gerecht", zwischen Gesetz und Moral.

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Ja, zumindest moralisch.


----------



## Hubautz (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Aber willst du wirklich demjenigen, der sich vor der Änderung in voller Überzeugung den Regeln unterwarf vorwerfen, daß er verwerflich handelte?
> 
> Ich nicht.



Ohne jetzt tatsächlich die jüngere deutsche Geschichte heranzuziehen, in deren Zusammenhang ein solcher Satz mehr als diskussionswürdig ist mal was ganz Allgemeines:
Deine Argumentation läuft doch letztlich auf Folgendes hinaus: „ich kann es, ich werde dafür nicht bestraft und es bringt mir einen Vorteil also mache ich es wobei mir eventuelle Konsequenzen für andere, mir unbekannte völlig egal sind".
Das ist meines Erachtens nicht nach individuellen sondern nach allgemeingültigen Moralvorstellungen zumindest bedenklich.


----------



## Neneko89 (13. Januar 2012)

Jetzt zieht ihr schon Gechichte ran um für WoW zu argumentieren. Noch alles in Ordnung? Oo

Solang Blizz das mit dem Loot nicht fixt wirds weiter so bleiben.

Ich sag nur, wer Giert ist selbst dran Schuld. Ich statte gerne !FREUNDE! aus.


----------



## Groar (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Verstehst du es wirklich nicht. Das kann ich nicht glauben.
> Wir machen uns die Welt nicht wie sie uns gefällt, sondern nehmen sie so wie sie ist, mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.
> Was ist daran zu verurteilen?
> Ist nicht eher Der zu verurteilen, der Menschen die sich an Regeln halten, moralische verwerfliches handeln unterstellt?





Hubautz schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt tatsächlich die jüngere deutsche Geschichte heranzuziehen, in deren Zusammenhang ein solcher Satz mehr als diskussionswürdig ist mal was ganz Allgemeines:
> Deine Argumentation läuft doch letztlich auf Folgendes hinaus: &#8222;ich kann es, ich werde dafür nicht bestraft und es bringt mir einen Vorteil also mache ich es wobei mir eventuelle Konsequenzen für andere, mir unbekannte völlig egal sind".
> Das ist meines Erachtens nicht nach individuellen sondern nach allgemeingültigen Moralvorstellungen zumindest bedenklich.


Das haben damals alle so gemacht! Auf die Frage: Wieso habt ihr denn den Arm gehoben?
Aber ich wette Du hast im Geschichtsunterricht gesagt, wie konnten die nur. Das hätte ich nie getan!

Ihr nutzt das gebene System zu eurem Vorteil aus. Wenn ihr kein Problem damit habt schön,
aber das es nicht alle in Ordnung finden müsst ihr dann auch akzeptieren.
Deine Mathematik Kentnisse mag ich nicht beurteilen, allerdings sind die Beispiele von Goylarna Fakt und nichts Ausgedachtes.
Nochmal zum nachdenken: 2 DDs einer von euch und ein "Random"
Beide haben Need auf das Trinket.
Blizzards Idee: Die Beiden können drauf würfeln. Idealfall, kein anderer brauchts: 50/50 Chance
jetzt seid ihr aber zu viert, also würfeln 5 Mann auf das Trinket 100 / 5 : 20
So hat euer Mann eine 80%ige Chance auf das Trinket und der Random nur noch 20%
Nur weil das geht ist es immer noch nicht fair und in Ordnung. Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen?
Das Argument wenn wirs nicht machen, machens Andere, wird gerne als Generalentschuldiung verwendet.
"Es ist nur ein Spiel" Ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Wenn das einer im RL auf die Art abzieht würde es auch mächtig Stunk geben.
Dank Internet kann man nur leider nix dagegen machen.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Januar 2012)

So viel zu fixen gibbet da eigentlich nicht... Blizz hat dafür gesorgt das JEDER der den LFR betritt eine Belohnung in Form eines oder mehrerer Items dafür erhalten KANN.

Man kann die Chance auf ein Item für alle anderen halt erhöhen in dem man passt oder man erhöht sie für einen ausgewählten Kreis innerhalb der Gilde oder aber, man nutzt die Chance nur für sich selbst. Was daran moralisch verwerflich sein soll, ist mir weiterhin ein Rätsel.

Man kann die Chance eines anderen, zumindest wenn wir uns im klassenspezifischen Raum bewegen (das Beispiel mit den Tanks vorhin ist in der Tat etwas bedenklich), nicht mindern... jeder wird seine Eingangschance behalten und die kann man ihm nicht nehmen, leechen oder was auch immer.


----------



## Groar (13. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> So viel zu fixen gibbet da eigentlich nicht... Blizz hat dafür gesorgt das JEDER der den LFR betritt eine Belohnung in Form eines oder mehrerer Items dafür erhalten KANN.
> 
> Man kann die Chance auf ein Item für alle anderen halt erhöhen in dem man passt oder man erhöht sie für einen ausgewählten Kreis innerhalb der Gilde oder aber, man nutzt die Chance nur für sich selbst. Was daran moralisch verwerflich sein soll, ist mir weiterhin ein Rätsel.
> 
> Man kann die Chance eines anderen, zumindest wenn wir uns im klassenspezifischen Raum bewegen (das Beispiel mit den Tanks vorhin ist in der Tat etwas bedenklich), nicht mindern... jeder wird seine Eingangschance behalten und die kann man ihm nicht nehmen, leechen oder was auch immer.



Dann lies bitte mein Beispiel eins drüber und sag das nochmal!
Von 50% auf 20% runter ist meiner Meinung nach schon eine "Minderung"^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation läuft doch letztlich auf Folgendes hinaus: „*ich kann es, ich werde dafür nicht bestraft und es bringt mir einen Vorteil also mache ich es wobei mir eventuelle Konsequenzen für andere, mir unbekannte völlig egal sind".*
> Das ist meines Erachtens nicht nach individuellen sondern nach allgemeingültigen Moralvorstellungen zumindest bedenklich.



Nein, passenemd ist. Ich darf es, ich verletze keine Regel und bringt mir wahrscheinlich einen Vorteil, der aber keine negativen Konsequenzen für andere nch sich zieht. 

Nicht vergessen, es ist legitim und ganz sicher nicht verwerflich, von seinem erspielten Wurf gebrauch zu machen. Das weiß jeder Spieler vor beginn des Kampfes.


----------



## win3ermute (13. Januar 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Nochmal nachlesen bitte. Wir reden von Innerartlicher Evolution. Meinetwegen nenn es Kulturentwicklung, auch wenn das nicht 100% zutreffend ist.



Was soll "innerartliche Evolution" sein? Diesen Begriff kennen meine Fachbücher nicht. Du meinst sicher "Sozialdarwinismus" - und daß der weder durch die Biologie gedeckt und ein absoluter Fehlschluss ist, sollte man eigentlich wissen! Wessen Geistes Kindes die Vertreter des Sozialdarwinismus waren und sind, muß man nicht erwähnen, oder? Tip: Der "Sozialdarwinismus" sieht "Zucht" nach "Genqualität" vor und stammt von Leuten, die "Survival of the fittest" nicht im Ansatz begriffen haben.



> Bitte nicht anderen an den Kopf werfen sie hätten nichts verstanden, wenn man selbst nicht in der Lage ist ein Thema auf ein anderes abzubilden.



Wenn Du nicht mal weißt, was Evolution ist bzw. völlig mißverstanden hast, wie Du hier beweist, dann ist es ziemlich daneben, von etwas Mißverstandenem auf einen anderen Sachverhalt zu schließen - das ist von vornherein dann Unsinn, was dabei herauskommen muß!



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ist nicht eher Der zu verurteilen, der Menschen die sich an Regeln halten, moralische verwerfliches handeln unterstellt?



Wohl kaum - siehe Geschichte, die hier schon angerissen wurde. 

Man sollte wohl auch weniger mit dem Begriff "Moral" handeln, sondern stattdessen "Fairness" und "gerechte Verteilung" wählen - und da ist man bei den "alten" Lootregeln, die hier von mir und Goylarna bereits erwähnt wurden!

Es ist unfair, wenn jemand statt zwei oder mehr Chancen zu würfeln nur eine einzige hat! Es ist ungerecht, wenn einige im Raid dank vieler Gildies und Freunde mehrere Items bekommt und ein Aussenstehender wenig bis nix! Und dem Einzelnen gegenüber ist das unsoziales Verhalten - und darüber braucht man nicht diskutieren; das sind einfache Fakten, die einige hier mit "aber Blizzard erlaubt das doch so!" schönen möchten.

Übrigens ist eben diese "Normalität des unfairen Handelns ("machen doch alle so; kannst Du doch auch!")" ein Grund für mich gewesen, diesem Spiel endgültig den Rücken zuzukehren. Ich möchte mich nicht mit Leuten auseinandersetzen bzw. zusammenspielen, für die unfaires Verhalten "doch ganz normaaaaal, ey!" ist!


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Groar schrieb:


> 1. Ihr nutzt das gebene System zu eurem Vorteil aus. Wenn ihr kein Problem damit habt schön,
> aber das es nicht alle in Ordnung finden müsst ihr dann auch akzeptieren.
> 
> 2.Deine Mathematik Kentnisse mag ich nicht beurteilen, allerdings sind die Beispiele von Goylarna Fakt und nichts Ausgedachtes.
> ...



zu 1: Ja, aber da dadurch kein Nachteil für andere ensteht, kann ich es mit meiner Moralvorstellung gut vereinbaren.

zu 2: Ist so korrekt, bis auf das wichtige Detail, daß egal ob man für sich oder für andere mitwürfelt, erhöhen sich nicht die Würfe absolut. Die Chance für JEDEN zum negativen verändert sich nur durch die Menge der Würfe, nicht durch die folgende Weitergabe.
ür den Begünstigten vervierfacht sich natürlich die Chance, aber die des 5. ist und bleibt 20%. 

zu 3: Das ist richtig und hab ich auch nie bestritten. Da Moral, wie schon öfters geschrieben, schwer zu bemessen ist, hab ich immer darauf hingewiesen, daß es nach MEINER Moralvorstellung i.O. ist, einem einzelnen einen Vorteil zu verschaffen, solange für Dritte kein nachteil entsteht. Im Kontext hab ich immer geschrieben, daß ich meine Moralvorstellung nicht höher oder niedriger stelle, als die von Anderen.
Ander haben meine Moralvorstellungen kritisiert und ihre eigenen als besser dargestellt. Dagegen hab ich mich gewehrt. Sonst nicts.

zu 4: Diese Argument hab ich NIE angebracht. Da bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie du. 
Ganz im Gegenteil hat Goylarna immer damit Argumentiert, wie vor Jahren alle anderen sich beim Loot, unter völlig anderen Vorraussetzungen, verhalten haben und dieses Verhalten als allgemein gültig hingestellt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wohl kaum - siehe Geschichte, die hier schon angerissen wurde.
> 
> Man sollte wohl auch weniger mit dem Begriff "Moral" handeln, sondern stattdessen "Fairness" und "gerechte Verteilung" wählen - und da ist man bei den "alten" Lootregeln, die hier von mir und Goylarna bereits erwähnt wurden!
> 
> ...



Ja, daß Geschichtliche sollte man besser bei Seite lassen. Lasst uns einfach beim Spiel bleiben. Wäre von Anfang an besser gewesen.

Ihr habt von Lootregeln, die von Spielern selbst aufgestellt, akzeptiert und von einem PM durchgeführt/überwacht wurden gesprochen. Im lfr ist PM nicht vorgesehen. Eine andere als die von Blizzard vorgegebene Bedar/Gier/Entzaubern-Variante, mit all den Beschränkungen und Möglichkeiten, wurde in noch nicht einem einzigen lfr-Raid, an dem ich teilnahm, von den Spielern abgewandelt, ergänzt usw. Es wurde immer nach genau den Vorgaben gespielt. 
Was ist daran falsch, sich daran zu halten?
Was hindert denjenigen, der damit nicht zufrieden ist, Abwandlungen, Ergänzungen und Begrenzungen Vorzuschlagen? Hat noch nie einer gemacht!


Wie gesagt, die Chance jedes einzelnen Spielers bleibt, entsprechend der Anzahl der potenziellen Würfler, immer über dem Ausgangswert. Niemals darunter. 

Dein letzter Satz, in verbinung mit einem Zitat von mir, irritiert mich. Das hab ich erstens nie behauptet und zweitens hab ich mich sogar gegen eine solche Argumentation gestellt. Lesen...


----------



## win3ermute (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil hat Goylarna immer damit Argumentiert, wie vor Jahren alle anderen sich beim Loot, unter völlig anderen Vorraussetzungen, verhalten haben und dieses Verhalten als allgemein gültig hingestellt.



Die Voraussetzungen waren in Rnd-Raids dieselben - mit einem Unterschied: _Jeder_ konnte auf alles würfeln; hat nur keiner gemacht! Die Regeln waren nicht "allgemeingültig", sie waren _fair_ und _gerecht_ und die Leute haben sich daran gehalten, wenn sie mit dem Rest noch mal zusammenspielen wollten!


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Januar 2012)

Groar schrieb:


> Ihr nutzt das gebene System zu eurem Vorteil aus. Wenn ihr kein Problem damit habt schön,
> aber das es nicht alle in Ordnung finden müsst ihr dann auch akzeptieren.


Wer das in Ordnung findet oder nicht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Fakt ist: Auch wenn ich es nicht in Ordnung finde und passe/ giere nützt mir das nüscht, wenn andere bedarfen. Und das ohne eine Regel zu verletzen außer von Leuten wie Dir aufdiktierte "Ehrenkodi" oder dergleichen. Wie grad schon wer geschrieben hat... wer giert ist selbst schuld. Und lasst hier diesen Nazischeiß, ich glaub ich seh nicht recht.



Groar schrieb:


> Nochmal zum nachdenken: 2 DDs einer von euch und ein "Random"
> Beide haben Need auf das Trinket.
> Blizzards Idee: Die Beiden können drauf würfeln. Idealfall, kein anderer brauchts: 50/50 Chance
> jetzt seid ihr aber zu viert, also würfeln 5 Mann auf das Trinket 100 / 5 : 20
> ...


Was es daran nicht zu verstehen gibt? Dass Du anscheinend die letzten 7 Jahre ein anderes WoW gespielt hast. Diese Praxis (Gildenmitglieder würfeln auf alles und schachern sich die Sachen zu) ist so alt wie das Würfelsystem und die Instanzen, nur im LfR halt im größeren Umfang möglich. Wozu JETZT die Aufregung? Das muss man in der Tat nicht verstehen. Klar ist es keine feine Englische, aber nun mal Alltag. Blizzard hat Bans ausgesprochen gegen etliche Spieler, aber dieser Missbrauch des LfR war in einer ganz anderen Dimension. Mir ist nicht zu Ohren gekommen, dass Karl der Hunter einen Ban gekriegt hat weil er für Otto den Feral auf ein Schmuckstück mitgewürfelt hat. Somit ist das legal oder geduldet. Ethisch vertretbar? Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht.



Groar schrieb:


> Das Argument wenn wirs nicht machen, machens Andere, wird gerne als Generalentschuldiung verwendet.


Es ist keine Entschuldigung, sondern eine Tatsache. Und es zeugt von reichlich Naivität, das zu verleugnen.



Groar schrieb:


> "Es ist nur ein Spiel" Ich kanns nicht mehr hören. Wenn das einer im RL auf die Art abzieht würde es auch mächtig Stunk geben.


Dann solltest Du Dir nochmal vor Augen führen dass es ein Spiel IST. Ich weiß, für viele Zocker ist es Lebensinhalt, aber wenn ein Computerspiel zum Lebensinhalt wird hat der Spieler ganz andere Probleme als nicht erhaltene lila Pixel. Und DAS betrifft sehr wohl das "RL".


----------



## Potpotom (13. Januar 2012)

Groar schrieb:


> Dann lies bitte mein Beispiel eins drüber und sag das nochmal!
> Von 50% auf 20% runter ist meiner Meinung nach schon eine "Minderung"^^


Ich geh von der grundsätzlichen Anzahl der potenziellen Chancen aus, nicht ausgedachten Eventualitäten die möglicherweise eintreffen könnten.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

@Fremder

Zumindest verstehe ich jetzt, wieso euer Raid besser equipt ist, als unserer..... 



Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich geh von der grundsätzlichen Anzahl der potenziellen Chancen aus, nicht ausgedachten Eventualitäten die möglicherweise eintreffen könnten.



Auch das "Jeder wirft" ist nur ein mögliches erdachtes Szenario...und zwar das EINZIGE von vielen anderen möglichen bei dem die Aussage von hosenschisser zutrifft, dass niemand schlechter gestellt wird. Alle anderen Szenarien führen zu einer schlechterstellung einzelner Spieler....


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> @Fremder
> 
> Zumindest verstehe ich jetzt, wieso euer Raid besser equipt ist, als unserer.....


Weil wir mehr und schneller Bosse im normalen sowie heroischen Modus umhauen? Ja, hast verstanden.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Die Voraussetzungen waren in Rnd-Raids dieselben - mit einem Unterschied: _Jeder_ konnte auf alles würfeln; hat nur keiner gemacht! Die Regeln waren nicht "allgemeingültig", sie waren _fair_ und _gerecht_ und die Leute haben sich daran gehalten, wenn sie mit dem Rest noch mal zusammenspielen wollten!


Genau. Alle hielten sich an den Händen und tanzten Ringelreihen um die toten Gegner. Beschwerden über Ninjalooter haben sich irgendwelche Spinner ausgedacht. Früher war wirklich alles besser.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Die Voraussetzungen waren in Rnd-Raids dieselben - mit einem Unterschied: _Jeder_ konnte auf alles würfeln; hat nur keiner gemacht! Die Regeln waren nicht "allgemeingültig", sie waren _fair_ und _gerecht_ und die Leute haben sich daran gehalten, wenn sie mit dem Rest noch mal zusammenspielen wollten!



Ich habe in 7 Jahren WoW noch keinen Randorraid ohne PM gespielt. Die regeln waren ganz einfach, von allen Mitspielern akzeptiert, genauso wie die heutigen lfr-Regln akzeptiert sind. Warum sonst geht man überhaupt mit oder macht nichtmal einen Vorschlag, wie man die regln abändern könte?

Wenn du bisher immer Bedarf/Gier in RAndomraids verwendest hats, liiegt das sehr wahrschein lich daran, daß es unterschiede zwischen den Realms gibt/gab. Genau diese Möglichkeit, hab ich heute schon, mit dem Hinweis darauf, daß dieser Umstand es schwer macht, von "früher üblichen Regeln" zu sprechen. Lesen...

Du schreibst auch schon sachen, die ich schon vor Seiten im Vorraus bedacht, erläutert und in meinen Ausführungen berücksichtigt hab. Ich möchte nur ungern zu dem Schluß kommen, daß man ein gewisses Beitraginhaltsmuster, bei selbsternannten Moralaposteln daraus ableiten kann.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Auch das "Jeder wirft" ist nur ein mögliches erdachtes Szenario...und zwar das EINZIGE von vielen anderen möglichen bei dem die Aussage von hosenschisser zutrifft, dass niemand schlechter gestellt wird. Alle anderen Szenarien führen zu einer schlechterstellung einzelner Spieler....


Von "jeder der 25" kann ich bei mir nichts lesen.

Ich rede von jedem, bei dem dieser Bedarf-Button erscheint - logisch, nicht wahr? Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, du wirst die Chance eines anderen nicht mindern!

10 Leute dürfen auf irgendwas würfeln... jeder hat eine 10%-Chance, so, nun würfeln 9 Gildies, bleibt aber immernoch die 10%-Chance für den anderen, der den LFR genau wegen diesen 10% betreten hat.

Du kannst seine Chancen erhöhen, was ja löblich ist - das stellt die andere Weise aber nicht als unmoralisch oder verwerflich dar, denn alle 10 Mann haben was für diesen "Erfolg" getan und folglich auch das "Recht" des Würfelns erworben.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Davon ausgehen, dass wir DW ab ID 3 down hatten und vorher 1 x 6/8 und 1 x 7/8 würde ich sagen... Maximal 3 Bosse mehr auf NH loot... massiver Vorteil.... man bist du lächerlich...

Aber farmt weiter die Noobs im LFR ab.... wenn das zu "Pro" sein dazu gehört, bin ich gerne ein gimp ^^



Potpotom schrieb:


> Von "jeder der 25" kann ich bei mir nichts lesen.
> 
> Ich rede von jedem, bei dem dieser Bedarf-Button erscheint - logisch, nicht wahr? Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, du wirst die Chance eines anderen nicht mindern!



Wo steht denn was von jeder der 25 Einstein?

Also noch mal ga-nz la-ng-sam

Jeder der Bedarf hat wirft, ist genau ein mögliches Ereignis mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit zischen 0 und 1. Vielleicht gibt es eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jeder der den Würfel hat ihn auch drückt... Ich drücke wenn ich das item nicht brauche auf die Zwei Münzen, somit ist die Wahrscheinlichekit, wenn ich dabei bin schonmal <1.

Ver-stan-den?

Oder soll ich noch was aufmalen, oder die Erklärung tanzen?


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Auch das "Jeder wirft" ist nur ein mögliches erdachtes Szenario...und zwar das EINZIGE von vielen anderen möglichen bei dem die Aussage von hosenschisser zutrifft, dass niemand schlechter gestellt wird. Alle anderen Szenarien führen zu einer schlechterstellung einzelner Spieler....



Es ist genau DAS EINZIGSTE Szenario, daß JEDER im Vorfeld ohne Spekulationen annehmen kann. So funktioniert nunmal einfache Wahscheinlichkeitsrechnung. 

Der zweite Satz ist grundlegend falsch. Man kann die Chance anderer nur in positiver Richtung beeinflussen.

1. Ich passe und erhöhe die Chance aller in gleichem Maße.
2. Ich würfel und erhöhe dadurch gegebenen Falls die Chance für Spieler X um 100%. Alle anderen Spieler sind davon nicht betroffen, da ich keine zusätzlichen Wurf generiere, sondern meinen Wurf nur abgebe.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du Dir nochmal vor Augen führen dass es ein Spiel IST. Ich weiß, für viele Zocker ist es Lebensinhalt, aber wenn ein Computerspiel zum Lebensinhalt wird hat der Spieler ganz andere Probleme als nicht erhaltene lila Pixel. Und DAS betrifft sehr wohl das "RL".




Da magst du recht haben, dennoch gebe ich auch Groar recht. Klar ist es ein Spiel, aber wo ziehst du bitte die Grenze? Beim Würfeln, beim chatten oder doch im TS? Wenn es nur ein Spiel ist, kann ich auch ruhig die schlimmsten und wahrlich gemeinsten Beleidigungen irgendjemanden an den Kopf werfen...es ist ja nur ein Spiel.

Ja, das ist es, aber eines, bei dem ich mit anderen Menschen interagiere. Und das kann niemand verneinen. Ich verhalte mich jedem, wirklich jedem Spieler auf den ich treffe gegenüber so wie auch ich gerne behandelt werden möchte. Dass ich dabei manchmal der Depp bin, ist mir relativ egal. Ich kann wenigstens noch in den "virtuellen Spiegel" schauen, ohne, dass mir schlecht wird.

Ich würde niemals einen anderen Spieler, mag er noch so fremd sein, beleidigen oder irgendwelche Gemeinheiten an den Kopf werfen. Selbst ein Kackn00b oder ähnliches geht nicht über meine Tastatur. Warum? Weil ich auch nicht so behandelt werden möchte.

Was heißt das im Umkehrschluß für mich? Ich bekomme sicherlich seltener irgendwelche Gegenstände als andere. Na und...es ist doch nur ein Spiel....denkt mal darüber nach.

Verliert ihr Geld, wenn ihr einen Gegenstand erst Wochen nach allen anderen erhaltet? Werdet ihr oder jemand anders dadurch krank? Schmeißt man euch deshalb aus der Wohnung? Nein. Und warum? Weil es eben nur ein Spiel ist. 

Doch leider verhält sich, und so hat es den Anschein wenn man den Thread begleitet, jeder so was im Endeffekt dazu führt, dass sich nichts ändern wird. Irgendwer muss einmal den Anfang machen, damit die Community besser wird. Aber nein, es ist ja leichter ebenfalls das System auszunutzen. Es ist leichter auch zu "bescheißen" (man beachte die "").

Das ganze Thema lässt sich wunderbar auf andere Bereiche extrapolieren. Warum soll ich Wasser sparen? Machen doch sonst kaum jemand. Warum soll ich Umweltpapier kaufen? Macht doch sonst niemand. Warum soll ich spenden? Macht doch sonst niemand.

Ich weiß ich gehe sehr weit mit meinen Beispielen, möchte jedoch nur verdeutlichen wozu eine solche Einstellung führt. Ich bin erschrocken wie selbstverständlich die Forenteilnehmer ein derartiges Verhalten nicht nur tolerieren, sonder auch noch proaktiv fördern. Erschreckend...


----------



## Potpotom (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Wo steht denn was von jeder der 25 Einstein?
> 
> Also noch mal ga-nz la-ng-sam
> 
> ...


Du willst nicht oder?

Man kann Blö-höd-sinn auch lang-sa-ham sagen, es bleibt dennoch Blödsinn.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Davon ausgehen, dass wir DW ab ID 3 down hatten und vorher 1 x 6/8 und 1 x 7/8 würde ich sagen... Maximal 3 Bosse mehr auf NH loot...


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war Deine Aussage, dass für euch der hc so derb zu schwer ist, dass euer Equip zu low wäre. Jetzt meinst Du ihr hättet fast soviel down wie wir (ergo ähnliche Droppchancen). Was denn nun? War meine Annahme also richtig und ihr habts nicht drauf. Da hilft leider auch kein Equip.

Da das Zitat so gut passt:


Goylarna schrieb:


> man bist du lächerlich...





-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich gehe sehr weit mit meinen Beispielen, möchte jedoch nur verdeutlichen wozu eine solche Einstellung führt. Ich bin erschrocken wie selbstverständlich die Forenteilnehmer ein derartiges Verhalten nicht nur tolerieren, sonder auch noch proaktiv fördern. Erschreckend...


Ich frag aber nochmal: Wo ist dieses Verhalten neu? Ich weiß, es wird dadurch aus ethischen Gesichtspunkten nicht besser und ich hab mich auch schon über Gilden geärgert die das offensichtlich praktiziert haben. Aber zu verlauten, das wäre eine neue Entwicklung und diese jetzige plötzliche Empörung über eine Praxis, die bereits die gesamten Jahre Anwendung findet (hat mit Sicherheit jeder schon mal erlebt) lässt mich halt staunen, welches Spiel ihr die letzten Jahre der Meinung wart zu spielen. Heiße ich diese Praxis gut? Nein. Hab ich sie schon mal angewandt um unseres Vorteils willen? Ja. Vielleicht komm ich dafür in die Hölle. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Es ist genau DAS EINZIGSTE Szenario, daß JEDER im Vorfeld ohne Spekulationen annehmen kann. So funktioniert nunmal einfache Wahscheinlichkeitsrechnung.
> 
> Der zweite Satz ist grundlegend falsch. Man kann die Chance anderer nur in positiver Richtung beeinflussen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe übrigens meine Diplomarbeit in Statistik geschrieben. Entschuldige bitte, aber so richtig schlau ist das, wass du schreibst nicht.

Oder erkläre mir mal wieso ich nicht als Szenario annehmen kann dass die Quote der Leute die Bedarf würfeln obwohl sie keinen haben bei sagen wir 80% liegt... oder 65%, oder 22%. Annehmen kann ich so ziemlich alles. ich hab ja auch prinzipiell andere relevante daten. Welches Equipment tragen meine potentiellen Mitwürfler.... gehe ich als heiler mit und es haben 4/5 den heilerkolben, ist es ein sinnvolles Szenario anzunehmen, dass ich eine 20% Chance auf den kolben habe? Wenn du sagst ja... warum erklär es mir.

Und auch entgangener Gewinn wird oftmals als Verlust betrachtet nur mal so zum nachdenken...



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war Deine Aussage, dass für euch der hc so derb zu schwer ist, dass euer Equip zu low wäre. Jetzt meinst Du ihr hättet fast soviel down wie wir (ergo ähnliche Droppchancen). Was denn nun? War meine Annahme also richtig und ihr habts nicht drauf. Da hilft leider auch kein Equip.
> 
> Da das Zitat so gut passt:



offenbar erinnerst du dich nicht recht... aber egal... ich kann nun dich und deine Lootgewohnheiten auf jeden Fall besser einschätzen.... hat mir den Tag versüßt... herr Hobbypsychologe.



Potpotom schrieb:


> Du willst nicht oder?
> 
> Man kann Blö-höd-sinn auch lang-sa-ham sagen, es bleibt dennoch Blödsinn.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende.



der Knackpunkt ist, wenn leute die von Mathematik und Statistik offenkundig keine Ahnung haben dennoch dieses medium für ihre kruden Ideen heranziehen.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich frag aber nochmal: Wo ist dieses Verhalten neu? Ich weiß, es wird dadurch aus ethischen Gesichtspunkten nicht besser und ich hab mich auch schon über Gilden geärgert die das offensichtlich praktiziert haben. Aber zu verlauten, das wäre eine neue Entwicklung und diese jetzige plötzliche Empörung über eine Praxis, die bereits die gesamten Jahre Anwendung findet (hat mit Sicherheit jeder schon mal erlebt) lässt mich halt staunen, welches Spiel ihr die letzten Jahre der Meinung wart zu spielen. Heiße ich diese Praxis gut? Nein. Hab ich sie schon mal angewandt um unseres Vorteils willen? Ja. Vielleicht komm ich dafür in die Hölle. Man wird sehen.



Ich sage nochmal. Wer hat behauptet es ist neu? Ich nicht. Ich spiele auch seit 2005, auch ich kenne dieses Verhalten. Das ändert doch nichts an dem Punkt den ich verdeutlichen wollte. Es geht darum, dass es eben dieses, in meinen Augen kindische, Verhalten innerhalb der WoW Community gibt. Muss man sich diesem beugen und sich ebenfalls so verhalten? Nein, muss man nicht. Was mich einfach nur stört, ist die Leichtigkeit mit der dieses Verhalten zwar als schlecht dargestellt wird, man aber im gleichen Atemzug zugibt, dass man sich natürlich auch so verhalten würde.

Dies kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Mir sagt dieses Verhalten nicht zu. Also verhalte ich mich auch nicht so. Aus ende fertig. Irgendwo muss irgendwer irgendwann mal anfangen. Ich habe in den letzten sechs Jahren mittlerweile genügend Beispiele für Spieler, welche sich aufgrund meines "positiven" Verhaltens geändert haben, bzw. ihr Verhalten angepasst haben. 

Edit: Tippfehler korrigiert


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens meine Diplomarbeit in Statistik geschrieben.


Ich habe beruflich auch mit Statistik zu tun und weiß daher, was diese in der Regel wert sind. Zudem sollte man keiner glauben die man nicht selbst gefälscht hat. Soviel zur Untermauerung Deiner Aussagen. Und damit Du das verstehst hab ich auch extra langsam geschrieben.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> der Knackpunkt ist, wenn leute die von Mathematik und Statistik offenkundig keine Ahnung haben dennoch dieses medium für ihre kruden Ideen heranziehen.


Du solltest dir vielleicht nochmal durchlesen was ich schrieb. Wegen mir auch lang-sam...


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Januar 2012)

Agressivität und Beleidigungen sowie Sticheleien wohin man schaut. Muss das denn sein?


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Januar 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Mir sagt dieses Verhalten nicht zu. Also verhalte ich mich auch nicht so. Aus ende fertig. Irgendwo muss irgendwer irgendwann mal anfangen. Ich habe in den letzten sechs Jahren mittlerweile genügend Beispiele für Spieler, welche sich aufgrund meines "positiven" Verhaltens geändert haben, bzw. ihr Verhalten angepasst haben.


Dein Gutmenschentum in allen Ehren. Du bist Dir aber, denke ich, selbst bewusst dass das Einzelfälle bleiben werden. Zudem halte ich es für ebenso bedenklich, das Verhalten im LfR ohne Abstriche ins richtige Leben zu übertragen. Euch ist schon klar, dass hinter Shadowroxxor, dem untoten Schurken, der Gegner am Friedhof gankt bis denen schlecht wird, im normalen Leben oftmals Klaus Müller steckt, seines Zeichens Bankkaufmann mit Mittelstandswohnung und 2 Kindern sowie liebender Ehefrau? Es ist ein Spiel. Nicht weniger. Aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens meine Diplomarbeit in Statistik geschrieben. Entschuldige bitte, aber so richtig schlau ist das, wass du schreibst nicht.
> 
> Oder erkläre mir mal wieso ich nicht als Szenario annehmen kann dass die Quote der Leute die Bedarf würfeln obwohl sie keinen haben bei sagen wir 80% liegt... oder 65%, oder 22%. Annehmen kann ich so ziemlich alles. ich hab ja auch prinzipiell andere relevante daten. Welches Equipment tragen meine potentiellen Mitwürfler.... gehe ich als heiler mit und es haben 4/5 den heilerkolben, ist es ein sinnvolles Szenario anzunehmen, dass ich eine 20% Chance auf den kolben habe? Wenn du sagst ja... warum erklär es mir.
> 
> Und auch entgangener Gewinn wird oftmals als Verlust betrachtet nur mal so zum nachdenken...




Wo hab ich behauptet, daß du ein beliebiges Szenario nicht annehmen kannst? Du erstaunst mich immer mehr.

Ich hab, wie ich dachte unmissverständlich, darauf hingewiesen, daß die Einbeziehung jedes potenziellen Würflers, in die Berechnung der Chance für den einzelnen, das einzigste Szenario ist, was komplett frei von Spekulationen und auf anderem Weg erhältliche Informationen, eine Gewinnchance zeigt, die sich NICHT verringern kann, sondern im Fall des Falles, sich nur zu meinen Gunstenentwickeln kann.

Hör auf Sachen zu schreiben, die in keinster Weise das wiederspiegeln, was ich gesagt hab. Halt dich einfach an das was ich geschrieben hab, ich dichte dir doch auch nichts an.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dein Gutmenschentum in allen Ehren. Du bist Dir aber, denke ich, selbst bewusst dass das Einzelfälle bleiben werden. Zudem halte ich es für ebenso bedenklich, das Verhalten im LfR ohne Abstriche ins richtige Leben zu übertragen. Euch ist schon klar, dass hinter Shadowroxxor, dem untoten Schurken, der Gegner am Friedhof gankt bis denen schlecht wird, im normalen Leben oftmals Klaus Müller steckt, seines Zeichens Bankkaufmann mit Mittelstandswohnung und 2 Kindern sowie liebender Ehefrau? Es ist ein Spiel. Nicht weniger. Aber auch nicht mehr.



Das sage ich doch. Ein Spiel. Muss ich mich deshalb auch so "schlecht" Verhalten? Es ist doch nur ein Spiel. Und gerade weil ein Klaus Müller vor dem Bildschirm sitzt, sollte man sich immer im klaren darüber sein, dass man es hier mit Menschen zu tun hat. Und so verhalte ich mich auch. Du kannst es gerne als "Gutmenschentum" abtun und es vielleicht sogar belächeln. Ich sehe immer noch keinen Grund, weshalb ich mich ebenfalls so verhalten sollte. Wirklich keinen. Ist ja nur ein Spiel .

Und das Verhalten überträgt auch keiner. Ich sage nur, dass ich jeden Spieler so behandele wie auch ich behandelt werden möchte. Nichts weiter.


----------



## win3ermute (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Du schreibst auch schon sachen, die ich schon vor Seiten im Vorraus bedacht, erläutert und in meinen Ausführungen berücksichtigt hab. Ich möchte nur ungern zu dem Schluß kommen, daß man ein gewisses Beitraginhaltsmuster, bei selbsternannten Moralaposteln daraus ableiten kann.



Wenn Du Dir meine Postings in diesem Thread anschaust, dann wirst Du feststellen, daß ich bereits darauf hingewiesen habe, daß der Begriff "Moral" hier eigentlich nur insofern angebracht ist, als er "Fairness" und "Gerechtigkeit" beinhaltet.

Auf diese Begriffe bist Du übrigens (bezeichnenderweise?) nicht eingegangen. Mal direkt gefragt: Findest Du es fair, daß Du die Würfelchancen eines Gildies erhöhst, während der Einzelspieler diese Chance nicht hat? Findest Du es gerecht, daß Deine Gildies bei einem Randomraid mehr Items bekommen als ein Einzelspieler, der ebensoviele Bosse gelegt hat - ergo genausoviel "getan" hat? 

Es ist übrigens egal, ob das "ein anderer Spieler genauso macht"! Der "andere Spieler" ist nicht im Raid, sondern Du. Ergo kannst Du Dich fair verhalten - alles andere sind Ausreden. 

Wenn Du Dir eingestehen kannst, daß Du unfair handelst, das dennoch völlig ok findest (aber ohne die Ausrede "die anderen springen... äh... machen das doch genauso!"), ist das wenigstens ehrlich. Nur mußt Du Dir auch eingestehen, daß Du dann eines der Teile der Community bist, wegen der WoW einen dermaßen schlechten Ruf hat.

Es ist leicht, fair zu sein bzw. "ethisch" zu handeln, wenn die Gemeinschaft diese Regeln vorgibt. Wie man tatsächlich handelt, erfährt man erst, wenn man die Freiheit hat, ungestraft ungerecht zu sein! Wer sich dann mit einem "das ist doch erlaubt" oder "das machen doch alle" rausredet, belügt sich selbst, was den Charakter betrifft.

In diesem Sinne ist auch ein Spiel wie WoW durchaus ein "charakterlicher Selbsttest" .


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> der Knackpunkt ist, wenn leute die von Mathematik und Statistik offenkundig keine Ahnung haben dennoch dieses medium für ihre kruden Ideen heranziehen.



Bitte, bitte, bitte liefer uns EIN EINZIGES Szenario, daß frei von Spekulation und "Insiderwissen" (z.B. Equip der giödenkollegen) ist, wo man auf mathematisch korrektem Weg, zu dem Ergebnis kommt, einem anderen Spieler die Gewinnchance zu senken.


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Es ist leicht, fair zu sein bzw. "ethisch" zu handeln, wenn die Gemeinschaft diese Regeln vorgibt. Wie man tatsächlich handelt, erfährt man erst, wenn man die Freiheit hat, ungestraft ungerecht zu sein! Wer sich dann mit einem "das ist doch erlaubt" oder "das machen doch alle" rausredet, belügt sich selbst, was den Charakter betrifft.



Diesen Punkt würde ich gerne unterstreichen und hervorheben. Danke  +1


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Ich weiße dich darauf hin, dass deine Aussage falsch ist.

JEDES Szenario unterliegt einer Verteilungsannahme. Deshalb ist KEIN Szenario frei von Spekulationen auch nicht deines. 

Aber wenn du dein sehr restriktives Szenario (Nennen wir es 1) verwendest P(Bedarf wird gewürfelt) = 1, DANN hast du recht kann sich die Situation eines einzelnen nicht verschlechtern.

WENN ich jetzt aber Szenario 2 annehme P(Bedarf wird gewürfelt) = 0,5, DANN ist es möglich, dass ein einzelner schlechter dasteht.

Das ist Statistik/Stochastik 101

Was du schreibst ist Augenwischerei


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Januar 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und so verhalte ich mich auch. Du kannst es gerne als "Gutmenschentum" abtun und es vielleicht sogar belächeln.


Nichts läge mir ferner. Es sollte einfach nur verdeutlichen, dass man viele Verhaltensweisen in einem Spiel weder herunterspielen noch über die Maßen überbewerten sollte.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nichts läge mir ferner. Es sollte einfach nur verdeutlichen, dass man viele Verhaltensweisen in einem Spiel weder herunterspielen noch über die Maßen überbewerten sollte.



Ich denke schon, dass man viel Ableiten kann. Wie verhalten sich Menschen, wenn sie die Möglichkeit bekommen unpersönlich/annonym und ohne die Gefahr einer Sanktion sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Denk an Tauschbörsen Filesharing vs. Ladendiebstahl. Klaus Müller würde mir evtl. Niemals ins Gesicht sagen, wenn ich vor ihm stehe, was er von mir hält.... im WWW würde er evtl. gerne mal die Flamekeule auspacken....

Überbewerten muss man es nicht, aber Unterbewerten würde ich das Onlineverhalten auch nicht.

Im RL hätten wir vielleicht bei nem leckeren bier über den mist hier gefachsimplet..... im WWW artet ein Streit schnell aus.... was habe ich zu befürchten... was hast du zu befürchten...... im RL sagst du sicher nicht wem ins gesicht: Du hast versagensängste und bla bla... im WWW fällt es dir leichter....


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> 1. Wenn Du Dir meine Postings in diesem Thread anschaust, dann wirst Du feststellen, daß ich bereits darauf hingewiesen habe, daß der Begriff "Moral" hier eigentlich nur insofern angebracht ist, als er "Fairness" und "Gerechtigkeit" beinhaltet.
> 
> 2. Auf diese Begriffe bist Du übrigens (bezeichnenderweise?) nicht eingegangen. Mal direkt gefragt: Findest Du es fair, daß Du die Würfelchancen eines Gildies erhöhst, während der Einzelspieler diese Chance nicht hat? Findest Du es gerecht, daß Deine Gildies bei einem Randomraid mehr Items bekommen als ein Einzelspieler, der ebensoviele Bosse gelegt hat - ergo genausoviel "getan" hat?
> 
> ...



zu 1: Ok.

zu 2: Gott, wie oft muß ich denn noch schreiben, daß ich es mit meinem Verständnis für Moral (Fairness), vereinbaren kann, einem einzelnen zu helfen, wenn allen anderen dadurch kein Schaden entstheht? Kann doch echt nicht wahr sein.

zu 3: Wie oft muß ich noch schreiben, daß ich diese Argumentation/Legitimation nicht gemacht habe. ganz im gegenteil hab ich sie abgelehnt.

zu 4: Nach meinem Empfinden ist es nicht unfair, solange ich wie schon sehr oft beschrieben, keiner negative Folgen, von der verwendung meines Wurfes hat.
zu 5: Seh ich auch so.

Abschließend zu "das machen doch alle":
HÖR ENDLICH AUF MIR ZU UNTERSTELLEN, ICH WÜRDE MEIN HANDELN MIT EINER ARGUMENTATION LEGITIMIEREN WOLLEN, DIE ICH UNMISSVERSTÄNDLICH ABGELEHNT HABE.

Meine Feststelltast klemmt nicht, es regt mich nur auf, immer die gleichen frechen Unterstellungen über mich ergehen zu lassen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> JEDES Szenario unterliegt einer Verteilungsannahme. Deshalb ist KEIN Szenario frei von Spekulationen auch nicht deines.



In gewisser Weise, ist es tatsächlich eine kleine Spekulöation, daß auch wirklich alle von ihrem Wurf gebrauch machen. Wie fast immer nimmst du wieder nur auf ein bröckchen meines Beitrags Bezug, die entscheidenden Teile lässt du immer wegfallen. Komisch.

Aber gut, beschränken wir uns auf "frei von Insiderwissen". Gib mir ein beispiel, bei dem ich die Chance eines anderen mindrn kann. 



Goylarna schrieb:


> Im RL hätten wir vielleicht bei nem leckeren bier über den mist hier gefachsimplet..... im WWW artet ein Streit schnell aus.... was habe ich zu befürchten... was hast du zu befürchten...... im RL sagst du sicher nicht wem ins gesicht: Du hast versagensängste und bla bla... im WWW fällt es dir leichter....



Da hast du recht. Ich finde aber, daß die Unterhaltung nicht kurz vorm ausarten ist. Is doch alles noch im Grünen.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

"Und auch deinen letzten Punkt hab ich schon hinreichend erläutert. 
Sobald es im lfr die Regel ist, daß JEDER vor dem Raid seine Lootabsichten im Chat postet, werde ich der Letzte sein, der sich dem verweigert. Ich will nur nicht den Vorreiter spielen. Nicht den Vorreiter spielen zu wollen, sondern einfach nur der Masse zu folgen, ist doch nicht verwerflich oder unmoralisch!"

Lieber Hosenschisser.

Ich weise darauf hin, dass du selbst das obige gepostet hast.
Ich denke schon, dass man das so verstehen kann/muss das du lieber der Masse folgst und dich so verhälst, wie du dich verhälst weil es alle bzw. die Masse so tut.Ansonsten hast du dich sehr Mißverständlich ausgedrückt....

@Edit
Was nennst du Insiderwissen? Ich kann mich bewusst doof stellen und nicht sehen was die anderen Heiler an Equip tragen oder an Tpokenkram, oder wieviele Leute von einer Gilde im Raid sind. Insiderwissen ist für mich etwas wie eine Absichtserklärung die mir vorliegt. oder das Wissen von fremden, dass Gilde X immer auf Art und weise Y lootet.

Aber du wolltest ja ein Szenario haben.
Ich nehme an jeder Spieler der Gear hat das besser oder gleich itemlevel 384 ist wird nicht Bedarf würfeln, sondern Gier..... jeder der sich dann anders verhält senkt somit meine prognostizierte Looterwartung... dabei brauche ich kein insiderwissen sondern nur das, was das Spiel hergibt.

Der Absatz mit dem Streit war vor allem auf Fremder bezogen... ^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> "Und auch deinen letzten Punkt hab ich schon hinreichend erläutert.
> Sobald es im lfr die Regel ist, daß JEDER vor dem Raid seine Lootabsichten im Chat postet, werde ich der Letzte sein, der sich dem verweigert. Ich will nur nicht den Vorreiter spielen. Nicht den Vorreiter spielen zu wollen, sondern einfach nur der Masse zu folgen, ist doch nicht verwerflich oder unmoralisch!"
> 
> Lieber Hosenschisser.
> ...



Ja das mutet so betrachtet mißverständlich formuliert an. Könnte aber auch daran liegen, daß du diese Aussage au dem Kontext gerissen hast. Das ist nämlich nur die Antwort auf deine Aufforderung, im lfr vor dem ersten Boss zu posten, auf was ich im Falle des Droppens würfeln würde.

In diesem Kontext steht diese Aussage doch schon in einem ganz anderen Licht. 

Aber bleiben wir, bei dem Szenario, ohne Insiderwissen", in welchem ich die Chancn eines anderen mindern könnte...


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> @Edit
> 1. Was nennst du Insiderwissen? Ich kann mich bewusst doof stellen und nicht sehen was die anderen Heiler an Equip tragen oder an Tpokenkram, oder wieviele Leute von einer Gilde im Raid sind. Insiderwissen ist für mich etwas wie eine Absichtserklärung die mir vorliegt. oder das Wissen von fremden, dass Gilde X immer auf Art und weise Y lootet.
> 
> 2. Aber du wolltest ja ein Szenario haben.
> Ich nehme an jeder Spieler der Gear hat das besser oder gleich itemlevel 384 ist wird nicht Bedarf würfeln, sondern Gier..... jeder der sich dann anders verhält senkt somit meine prognostizierte Looterwartung... dabei brauche ich kein insiderwissen sondern nur das, was das Spiel hergibt.



zu 1: Mit Insiderwissen (mir is kein besserer Begriff eingefallen) meine ich z.B. das Kennen, des für Fremde im Raid nicht ersichtliche, T-Secondequip. 

zu 2: Das ist ja genau das was ich mit Insiderwissen meine. Woher soll ein Fremder wissen, was man im Rucksack hat. Natürlich bezogen auf Sachen, wo man den rollenbonus hat. Für jemand anderes Würfeln ist auch insiderwissen, woher soll das ein aussenstehender wissen?

Man kanns drahen und wenden wie man will, sobald man von dem Ausgangspunkt, daß alle potenziellen Würfler würfeln, abweicht, zieht es immer mehr und mehr Spekulationen nach sich.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Szenario s.o.

Was den Post angeht. Ich sehe da keinen herausgerissenen zusammenhang. Die Sache mit der Lootabsicht im LFR steht doch mit drin. Ich habe den teil extra mit ausgeschnitten. Aber der zweite teil ist doch unmissverständlich. Du wirst dein verhalten nicht als vorreiter ändern, solange Blizzard dich nicht per regel zwingt, weil du keine Lust hast gegen den Strom zu schwimmen. Ich finde da gibt es wenig bis gar nichts falsch zu verstehen.


----------



## win3ermute (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> zu 2: Gott, wie oft muß ich denn noch schreiben, daß ich es mit meinem Verständnis für Moral (Fairness), vereinbaren kann, einem einzelnen zu helfen, wenn allen anderen dadurch kein Schaden entstheht? Kann doch echt nicht wahr sein.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Wenn Du für einen Gildie mitwürfelst, obwohl Du keinerlei Bedarf an so einem Teil hast, schränkst Du nun mal die Chancen eines anderen Spielers ein! Zwei gegen Einen ist bei mir immer unfair! Ich sehe nicht, wie Du das übersehen kannst:

Zwei Leute Bedarf: Ein Gildie und ein Nichtgildie. Gildie würfelt, Du darfst auch. Gildie würfelt unter dem anderen Spieler; Du würfelst darüber! Gildie hat zwei Chancen; anderer Spieler nur eine!

Und nu erklär mir, wo dieses "für einen Gildie mitwürfeln" nicht unfair ist einem Einzelspieler gegenüber ist bwz. wie Du "2 gegen 1" noch in irgendeiner Weise als "fair" bezeichnest?

Fair wäre, nicht zu würfeln, wenn Du keinen Bedarf hast bzw. zu gieren! Alles andere sind nun mal Ausreden!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. Januar 2012)

Ich begreife nicht, wieso ihr euch über zehn Seiten hinweg wegen so einer Belanglosigkeit streitet.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich begreife nicht, wieso ihr euch über zehn Seiten hinweg wegen so einer Belanglosigkeit streitet.



Irgendwie muss man den nervigen Arbeitstag am PC doch rumkriegen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (13. Januar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich begreife nicht, wieso ihr euch über zehn Seiten hinweg wegen so einer Belanglosigkeit streitet.



Na na na, allein weil sich der Thread seit 10 Seiten hinzieht ist das ein deutlicher Beweis, dass das Thema eben nicht belanglos ist. Also bitte, nicht die Ansichten anderer diskreditieren. 

Allgemein bin ich positiv überrascht, wie gesittet sich die Diskussion entwickelt hat. Bis auf eine Zunahme der verbalen Schärfe ab Seite 9 (die aber auch wieder abflaut), ist hier eigentlich alles sauber geblieben.


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wenn Du für einen Gildie mitwürfelst, obwohl Du keinerlei Bedarf an so einem Teil hast, schränkst Du nun mal die Chancen eines anderen Spielers ein! Zwei gegen Einen ist bei mir immer unfair! Ich sehe nicht, wie Du das übersehen kannst:
> 
> Zwei Leute Bedarf: Ein Gildie und ein Nichtgildie. Gildie würfelt, Du darfst auch. Gildie würfelt unter dem anderen Spieler; Du würfelst darüber! Gildie hat zwei Chancen; anderer Spieler nur eine!
> 
> ...



So nochmal. Bleiben wir bei deinem beispiel mit 3 Würflern. 

Jeder einzelne der 3 hat eine Chance 33,33%. Richtig?

Szenario 1: 3 Leute würfeln. Chancenverhältnis bleibt bei 33,33% für jeden.  
Szenario 2: 2 Leute würfeln. Chancen der beiden korrigieren sich positiv auf 50% für beide.
Szenario 3: 1 Spieler würfelt. Seine Chance korrigiert sich positiv auf 100%
Szenario 5: Gibt es nicht. Bei 3 leuten gibt es nur diese 3 Möglichkeiten. 

Man kann es drehen und Wenden wie man will, die Ausgangschance kann niemals verringert, nur bewußt erhöht werden. Nichts anderws behaupte ich seit ein paar Seiten. 

Ein Verzicht, auf etwas was man auf identische Art und Weise, wie ein anderer erlangt hat, ist nicht fair oder unfair, es ist einfach nett. Man könnte sgen ein feiner Zug. Umgekehrt heißt das aber nicht, daß jemand der den selben Aufwand betrieben hat wie der andere, aber nicht verzichtet, sich in irgendeiner Weise unfair verhält.
Diese Theoriekönnte man ja so weit spinnen, daß man sich fragen muß, ob es fair ist, in den lfr zu gehen, und somit einen limitierten Platz einnimmt, obwahl man nichts ausser 83 Gold fuffzig bekommen kann? Ein anderer könnte aber 250 Punkte und Loot in Aussicht haben.

Wie man moralisch dazu steht, muß halt jeder selbst wissen. Seine Moral über die eines anderen, der nichts zum Nachteil eines anderen tut, zu stellen, find ich nicht in Ordnung. 

Noch ne Frage:
Warum kann ich einen mit "Bedarf" gekennzeichneten Butten klicken, obwohl ich keinen Bedarf habe? 
Wer entscheidet was Bedarf ist?
Du?
Ich?
Die Mehrheit?
Eine Minderheit?
Das Würfelsystem?

Fakt ist, geht man vom vorgegebenen System weg, kommen Fragen auf, die fragen nachsich ziehen, die Fragen nach sich ziehen usw....das muß alles vorher geklärt werden, um Streit zu vermeiden. Wer macht das?


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Allgemein bin ich positiv überrascht, wie gesittet sich die Diskussion entwickelt hat. Bis auf eine Zunahme der verbalen Schärfe ab Seite 9 (die aber auch wieder abflaut), ist hier eigentlich alles sauber geblieben.



Ich hab mein bestes gegeben.


----------



## garak111 (13. Januar 2012)

Du kannst die Chance der anderen auf einen Loot nicht mindern, das einzige was DU erreichen kannst, die Chancen deines Gildis zu erhöhen.
Beispiel: Heilerkolben bei bei Todesschwinge:

Genau 6 Heiler können Bedarf mit Heilerbonus machen, somit ist die Chance auf den Kolben genau 16,66% für jeden. Wenn du nun für deinen Gildi mit Bedarf drückst, verändert sich die Chancen eines anderen Heilers nicht. Sie verbleibt bei 16,66%. Allerdings sind die Chancen bei dem Gildi von 16,66 auf 33,32% angestiegen. Soweit die Mathematik.

Nun zu den Unvorsehbarem: Was ist denn, wenn ein anderer Heiler (anstatt DU) dabei ist und der den Kolben bereits hat. Drückt er trotzdem Bedarf oder eher passen?? Auch bei den Tokens verhält es sich so. Die Chancen für den Nichtgilde kannst du nicht verschlechtern, wenn du Bedarf drückst, allerdings erhöhst du die Chancen deines Gildis damit. Und wenn Du nicht dabei wärst, und wenn ein anderer nicht Bedarf drückt und wenn ne andere Token-Kombi und wenn und wenn und wenn.....

Hier kannste gar nichts mehr berechnen, allerdings niemals die Mindest-Chancen des Nicht-Gildis verringern.

Totzdem ist es schön zu lesen (hoff. auch dann in der Praxis so umgesetzt und nicht hier im Forum nur so behauptet), dass sich leute auch über "soziales Verhalten" gedanken machen und nicht nur "weil ich es kann".


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss man den nervigen Arbeitstag am PC doch rumkriegen ^^



Dito. 30 min. noch btw.


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Die Ausgangschance kann sich verringer. Es ist immer nur die Frage, wie man die Ausgangschance definiert.

Du gehst vom Worst case aus, alle würfeln.
Gehe ich als Heiler in LFR und sehe Oh, die 4 anderen heiler haben Drachenschlund 397, dann gehe ich von einer höheren Chance als 20% aus. ^^

P.S.: Ich befürchte wir sind potentielle Boreout Syndrom opfer....


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Ich gehe nicht vom Worst-Case-Szenario aus. Ich gehe vom Ausgangs-Szenario, welches die wenigsten Spekulationen beinhaltet aus.

Dein Beispiel mi den 4 Heilern beinhaltet nunmal eine nicht geringe menge Spekulation. 

Übertrag das mal auf ein Token. Da können 3-4 klassen mit 2-3 Set-Teilen, die jede Klasse durch das eine token kaufen kann, würfeln. Das wird schnell unübersichtlich. Deswegen geh ich immer vom Szenario mit möglichst wenig Spekulation aus, quasi von der niedrigsten möglichen Chance.


----------



## garak111 (13. Januar 2012)

@ Goylarna:
Genau das meinte ich mit dem Unvorhersehbarem.
Allerdings wenn ich in den LfR gehe, gehe ich davon aus, dass eben keiner passt, wenn er einen Gegenstand eigentlich nicht mehr braucht, sondern bedarf macht, weil er es kann. Somit kann ich mir meine Mindestchancen ausrechnen. Wenn ich nun feststelle, dass 12 oder mehr auch auf "mein" token bedarf machen können, suche ich mir einen anderen Ausgangswert (somit verlasse ich den aktuellen Raid und melde mich neu an). Nur das kann meine Chancen verbessern. Es ist sinnvoller nachzudenken, wieviele Bedarf machen können, als abzuschätzen, wer wirklich Bedarf "hat".
Nicht schön, aber die Wahrheit


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

Rein mathematisch gesehen ist es eine Zahl die ihren Wert ändert.

Bin ich im LFR mit Drachenschlund 397, dann würdel ich nicht wenn es droppt. Schon passt dein Szenario nicht mehr. Ich denke was wie wo realistisch ist, spekulativ oder mit den wenigsten Annahmen einher geht kann keiner mit Sicherheit sagen. Dazu wäre so ein Modell schon zu komplex.

Zu sagen man kann die Chance von anderen nur verbessern mag zwar nett klingen.... aber funktinoniert auch eben nur unter ganz speziellen Annahmen..

@Garak
Ist nicht falsch was du sagst... das schöne ist. Mir ist 384er loot eh wayne und ich freue mich wenn ein "schlechter" ihn bekommt. Als Schammie habe ich gefühlt eh immer 12 Mitwürfler auf Tokens im Raid ^^
Andererseits ich war auch einmal als einziger Schammie dabei und es ist nicht einmal Kette gedroppt ^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Rein mathematisch gesehen ist es eine Zahl die ihren Wert ändert.
> 
> 1. Bin ich im LFR mit Drachenschlund 397, dann würdel ich nicht wenn es droppt. Schon passt dein Szenario nicht mehr. Ich denke was wie wo realistisch ist, spekulativ oder mit den wenigsten Annahmen einher geht kann keiner mit Sicherheit sagen. Dazu wäre so ein Modell schon zu komplex.
> 
> 2. Zu sagen man kann die Chance von anderen nur verbessern mag zwar nett klingen.... aber funktinoniert auch eben nur unter ganz speziellen Annahmen..



zu 1: das weißt nur Du. Für alle anderen ist es spekulativ, es sei denn du gibts bekannt, daß du passt. Dann kann ich dich aus der Berechnung raus nehmen und den Wert ohne deinen Wurf als Ausgangswert nehmen. Schreibst du deine Absicht nicht, bleibts Spekulation und auf Spekulationen geb ich nichts.

zu 2: Warum? Mir fällt keine Möglichkeit ein, die chance eines anderen nach unten zu beeinflussen. Ich würfel nicht, Chance aller geht hoch. ich würfel für jemanden, seine Chance steigt, die der anderen bleibt gleich.


----------



## win3ermute (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage:
> Warum kann ich einen mit "Bedarf" gekennzeichneten Butten klicken, obwohl ich keinen Bedarf habe?
> Wer entscheidet was Bedarf ist?
> Du?
> ...



Ganz klar: Du selbst! "Bedarf" ist, wenn der Gegenstand meine Ausrüstung für die Rolle, in der ich im Raid bin, verbessert. Alles andere ist "Gier". So ist es, wenn man mit zwei Mann questet, wo jeder auf alles würfeln kann; so ist es in der Stammgruppe; so ist es in der Gilde.



> Fakt ist, geht man vom vorgegebenen System weg, kommen Fragen auf, die fragen nachsich ziehen, die Fragen nach sich ziehen usw....das muß alles vorher geklärt werden, um Streit zu vermeiden. Wer macht das?



In Stamm-, Gilden- und sonstigen Rnd-Raids verhält man sich genauso wie oben beschrieben (sonst ist man bald gilden-, stammgruppen- und randomraid-los). Wenn jeder sich genauso verhält, wird es richtig fair. 

Das "vorgegebene" System in einem "normalen Raid" ohne eingeschalteten Plündermeister sah übrigens vor, daß jeder Bedarf auf so ziemlich alles drücken konnte. Dennoch konnte man sich früher einen PM selbst im Rnd-Raid sparen, weil sich die Spieler tatsächlich gesittet verhielten - oder 'rausgekickt und gleich von ganzen Gilden ignoriert wurden. 

Und nu Wochenende \o/! Geht wech!


----------



## Deathwish (13. Januar 2012)

Nur kurz mein Senf dazu^^

Ich bin eigentlichder "Nurleser" hier im Forum, ganz einfach aus dem Grund dass hier nicht wirklich diskutiert wird. Deswegen muss ich jetzt aber auch kurz bemerken dass ich hier keinen Streit über 10 Seiten sehe.
Ich bin positiv überrascht, dass hier im Forum eine, für mich, so positive Diskussion ablaufen kann! Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen finde ich diesen Thread hier Super!

Gruß, Franky


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Du selbst! "Bedarf" ist, wenn der Gegenstand meine Ausrüstung für die Rolle, in der ich im Raid bin, verbessert. Alles andere ist "Gier". So ist es, wenn man mit zwei Mann questet, wo jeder auf alles würfeln kann; so ist es in der Stammgruppe; so ist es in der Gilde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist deine, die ich hiermit in keinster Weise bewerte, Ansicht. Hast du das Recht die einzig wahre Ansicht zu haben? 
Ich rede nur vom LFR und den damit verbunden Regeln, die bisher in keinem LFR-Run von den Spielern abgeändert wurden. ich rede nicht von 2 leuten, einer Stammgruppe oder der Gilde. Da werden meist separate Absprachen getroffen, was mir im LFR noch nicht unter gekommen ist. Aber ich wiederhole mich. Mal wieder eine Aussage, die auf einem Zitat von mir beruht, obwohl ich genaus das schon in der Vergangenheit ausführlich beantwortet habe.


----------



## Groar (13. Januar 2012)

Danke an Scytale, Gelesen und Verstanden.^^

Ich lese immer wieder, ob wir nun mit mehreren Gildies mitwürfeln oder nicht die Chance des einzelnen RDMs bleibt immer gleich...
Damit solltest Du schnell ins nächste patentbüro um die Ecke, bevor Dir eine die Idee vor der Nase wegschnappt. Du hast ein Neues Gesetz der Mathematik entwickelt: Hut ab!

Wenn immer 10 von 25 auf ein Item würfeln, liegen die Chancen pro Wurf bei 10% pro Werfer.
Es würfeln aber nicht immer 10. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das nur sehr wenige Bedarf würfeln ist zwar geringer als das Mehrere B. würfeln, aber sie ist keinesfalls Null.
Ihr bringt immer das Beispiel mit der gleichbleibenden Anzahl Würfler. Das ist aber nicht fix!

Mein Beispiel passt immer noch vor eurem Einmischen 50%/50% mit eurem Einmischen bei nur 4 Gildies runter auf 20% -> 30% geringere Chance das Item zu ergattern.
Nach Dir ist das nicht möglich. Ich sag ja ab zum Patentamt.

Sicher ist das nur ein Beispiel, von vielen Möglichkeiten, aber durch euer unsoziales Verhalten, ist diese Möglichkeit von vornherein ausgeschlossen!
Dann kommt euer Argument wenn wirs nicht tun machen es andere! Hey hey, bevor die Russen ne Bombe werfen, werfen wir lieber zuerst... TopTaktik! bevor uns einer fickt, machen wirs lieber zuerst!
Diese Einstellung ist erst in jüngster Zeit in der WoW-Community aufgetreten. 
Als WoW noch neu war, ist man an niemandem vorbei, ohne wenigstens seinen Buff rübergeschickt zu haben. Heute: - ohne Worte -
Zu sagen das war schon immer so ist schlicht eine Lüge, oder Du warst gar nicht von Anfang an dabei!

Nur weil immer mehr diese "Nach mir die Sinnflut"-Tour fahren, muss man das deswegen immer noch nicht genauso machen. Aber es ist ja soooo einfach zu sagen: Wieso, das machen doch eh alle!?
Ihr habt eure, wir unsere Meinung, aber ich kann mit unserer besser schlafen!^^


----------



## Schanni (13. Januar 2012)

Na hier geht es ja hoch her.
Also die Grundfrage ist doch kann ich es selber vertreten auf etwas zu würfeln was ich selber nicht mehr wirklich brauche.
Wenn ich es mache und meinen Gildenkumpel gebe dann werde ich für ihn der Held sein. Und auch selber habe ich etwas davon denn dadurch ist er besser ausgerüstet und wird beim nächsten lauf etwas besser sein (wahrscheinlich).
Der der es nicht bekommt und den Umstand mit bekommt wird natürlich extrem Sauer sein da er sich betrogen fühlt. 
Einige von euch werden vieleicht ihren jetzt dargebotenden Standpunkt deutlich ändern sei es das Sie mal "Opfer" einer solchen Vorgehensweise anderer werden oder wenn sie dadurch ein Gegenstand bekommen auf den sie schon lange hoffen. Wie gesagt einige nicht alle!
Kann man jemanden wegen einer seiner Verfahrensweise sauer/böse sein? Ja klar warum nicht je nach eigenen erfahrungen.
Auch bei meinen Leuten kam und kommt immer wieder diese Frage mal auf wenn Fremde dabei sind.
Was aber kan alles passieren je nach dem wie man sich entscheidet, zu einem der Gildenkollege ist sauer da man ihm nicht gehofen hat, der Fremde kann sauer werden und sagen sowas mag ich nicht wieder erfahren und meldet sich nicht mehr an, somit werden die Spieler in der Warteschlange weniger und die Wartezeiten erhöhen sich.
Ich kann nur für mich selber reden und sehe das ganze nicht so eng es ist ein Spiel und ich gebe mich dem würfelglück hin.
Ich würfel für kein anderen mit und ich will auch nicht das andere für mich mit würfeln denn dann würde ich mich nicht wohl fühlen.
Und wenn ich es nicht bekomme dann????? Na dann eben morgen Abend noch mal ran da oder nächste Woche ;-)
Ach ja so nebenbei kommt mir da die Frage auf warum sagen viele sie haben langeweile und nix mehr zu tun? Sind da einige bei, die sich selber durch "schenken" lassen, Gegenstände haben? 
Merk der eine oder andere was??


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. Januar 2012)

Groar schrieb:


> Ich lese immer wieder, ob wir nun mit mehreren Gildies mitwürfeln oder nicht die Chance des einzelnen RDMs bleibt immer gleich...
> Damit solltest Du schnell ins nächste patentbüro um die Ecke, bevor Dir eine die Idee vor der Nase wegschnappt. Du hast ein Neues Gesetz der Mathematik entwickelt: Hut ab!
> 
> Wenn immer 10 von 25 auf ein Item würfeln, liegen die Chancen pro Wurf bei 10% pro Werfer.
> ...



Lesen->denken-> ggf. nochmals Lesen->verstehen->antworten

Noch einmal für dich, wenn man immer von dem am wenigsten spekulativen Szenario ausgeht (das tue ich und da hab ich drauf hingewiesen), weiß man wie seine Chance im schlechtesten, aber auch vermeintlich meisten Fall ist. Trifft der Fall ein, daß jemand verzichtet ERHÖHT sich die Chance für die anderen. 

Wenn ich natürlich Lieschen Unbedarft bin und davon ausgehe, daß alle passen und ich der einzigste Würfler bin, werden sich meine Chancen in der Praxis sicher stark nach unten verschieben. Wir wollen aber doch realistisch bleiben und nicht irgendwelche in <1% auftretenden Fälle, als Ausgangwert für eine möglichst nah an der Realität liegende Berechnung verwenden.


----------



## win3ermute (13. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Das ist deine, die ich hiermit in keinster Weise bewerte, Ansicht. Hast du das Recht die einzig wahre Ansicht zu haben?



Natürlich nicht - nur nenne mir ein System, was fairer ist allen gegenüber? Wenn jeder so würfelt, dann bekommen immer die Leute das betreffende Item, die ihre Ausrüstung verbessern - und nur diese Leute würfeln den "Bedarf" unter sich aus. Das "andere sich aber nicht fair verhalten" ist nie eine Ausrede für das eigene Verhalten gewesen (jaja, ich weiß, Dir ist das klar - aber so ein Post wird ja nicht nur von Dir gelesen. Bevor andere mal wieder nur die letzten Postings einer Diskussion lesen und die ewig gleichen und obendrein falschen "Argumente" loslassen, wiederhole ich solche Sachen lieber).



> Ich rede nur vom LFR und den damit verbunden Regeln, die bisher in keinem LFR-Run von den Spielern abgeändert wurden. ich rede nicht von 2 leuten, einer Stammgruppe oder der Gilde. Da werden meist separate Absprachen getroffen, was mir im LFR noch nicht unter gekommen ist. Aber ich wiederhole mich. Mal wieder eine Aussage, die auf einem Zitat von mir beruht, obwohl ich genaus das schon in der Vergangenheit ausführlich beantwortet habe.



Und warum sollte man solche guten Regeln, die sich seit Jahren bewährt haben, nicht auch für sich selbst im LFR weiterführen? 

Nu aber: Schönes Wochenende allen Mitdiskutanten !


----------



## Groar (13. Januar 2012)

Nachtrag:



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Szenario 1: 3 Leute würfeln. Chancenverhältnis bleibt bei 33,33% für jeden.
> Szenario 2: 2 Leute würfeln. Chancen der beiden korrigieren sich positiv auf 50% für beide.
> Szenario 3: 1 Spieler würfelt. Seine Chance korrigiert sich positiv auf 100%
> Szenario 5: Gibt es nicht. Bei 3 leuten gibt es nur diese 3 Möglichkeiten.
> ...



Du gehst von einer gleichbleibenden Anzahl Würfler aus. Grundgedanke war, wir erinnern uns, das eigentlich nur die Bedarf würfeln, die es für ihr Equip (Main-Spec) brauchen.
Nehmen wir die drei aus deinem S1. Einer davon ist dein Gildenkollege, ihr seid zwei aus eurer Gilde.
Die drei hatten eine Chance von 33,33% würfelst Du jetzt mit Bedarf, ACHTUNG! veringert sich die Chance der Anderen auf 25%, weil 100% / 4 = 25%
Nur hatt dein Gildenfreund zwei Würfe und die anderen beiden RDMs jeweils nur einen! Und das ist das, was das Ganze unfair macht...


----------



## Goylarna (13. Januar 2012)

@Hosenschisser

Solange man deine "Moral" als Grundlage annimmt, stimmt was du sagst. Wenn man immer davon ausgeht, dass alle Würfeln, dann wird es niemals eine SItuation geben, wo ein Spieler den anderen einzelnen schlechter stellt. Man kann nur einzelne oder alle pushen indem man die Annahme verletzt.

Da du aber darauf beharrst, dasss man Moral nicht bewerten sollte, kann man ja auch einfach mal meine "Moral" als Ausgangspunkt nehmen. Alle Spieler würfeln nur Bedarf, wenn sie das Item für sich selber brauchen, sonst gier. In diesem einfachen Fall, wird jeder, der die Annahme verletzt, die Chance von Spielern negativ beeinflussen.

Da es aber Menschen wie mich UND Menschen wie dich gibt (wie dieses forum ja beweist) kann man nie dagen ob es negative oder positive Auswirkungen gibt.

Klar, wen ich denke... es würfeln eh immer alle, da kann ich nicht enttäuscht werden.... aber jeder hat ja seine eigene Moral... nicht wahr?

Und etwas philosophisches zum Nachdenken fürs Wochenende.
Menschen mit meiner Moralvorstellung können in deinem System nur zu einer Verbesserung für alle führen.
Menschen mit deiner Moral, können in meinem System nur zu Verschlechterungen vieler auf Kosten Einzelner führen...
Welche Moral ist richtig(er)?


----------



## Danida (13. Januar 2012)

Kurz noch mal zur Berechnungs-Grundlage eine rein fiktive Situation:

Das von mir benötige Token hat eine gewisse Chance zu droppen. 

Vor der Anmeldung zum Raid bietet sich mir folgene Situation:
Im ungünstigsten Falle, können 25 Leute auf das Item Bedarf würfeln und machen es auch

Mindest-Wahrscheinlichkeit für "Ich bekomme es, wenn es droppt" = 4%

Diese Wahrscheinlickeit kann durch keinen Umstand gesenkt werden und ist(wenn ich es richtig verstehe) die, welche Hosenschisser meint.

Die Gruppe hat sich zusammengefunden und meine Chancen haben sich erhöht weil der Raid 5 Bedarfs-Berechtigte Spieler hat. Mich und 4 aus einer Gilde.

Unter der Voraussetzung das alle Bedarf rollen besteht für mich die Chance auf 20% auf den Gegenstand.
Auch dieser kann von keinem der Spieler gesenkt werden. -> Hosenschisser

Von den 4 Gilden-Membern haben 3 das Token schon (auch für 2/3/4 Specc).
Unter der Voraussetzung das die 3 glücklichen nun "Gier" würfeln, beträgt meine Chance 50%.
(So ein Verhalten würden viele in einem server-internen Raid erwarten.... oder?)

Diese Chance kann jetzt dadurch gesenkt werden, dass die 3 glücklichen für den 4. mitwürfeln.
-> Das meint Goylarna (und auch andere mit Senken der Chance)

Und zwar wieder auf oben genannte 20 %.
-> Hosenschisser

Also haben beide mit ihren Aussagen Recht und dies hat absolut nichts mit Mathematik, Stochastik oder Statistik zu tun,
sondern einzig und allein mit der Annahme: Würfeln alle Bedarf wenn sie können oder nicht.

Welches Verhalten fändet ihr in meiner Rolle fairer/besser/gerechter und wie würde eure Bewertung aus Sicht des 4.Gildies ausfallen?


----------



## Deathwish (13. Januar 2012)

Würde ich auch so sehen wie Hosenschisser,

wenn ich mathematisch meine Chancen ausrechnen möchte, dann kann ich nurvom "Worst Case" ausgehen. D.h. Jeder der Würfeln kann würfelt auch, nur so kann ich meine Chancen sicher berechnen.
Alles andere Sind Spekulationen und/oder Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung, wobei da nichts mehr sicher ist, da ich von keinen Fakten mehr ausgehen kann, sondern selbst nur vermute, und  das hat mit Mathematik in dem Sinne nicht mehr allzuviel zu tun.

Auch ich würfle im Raidfinder, wenn ich darf, solange keine anderen Regeln von der jeweiligen Gruppe aufgestellt werden. 

Gruß Franky


----------



## Danida (13. Januar 2012)

Deathwish schrieb:


> Auch ich würfle im Raidfinder, wenn ich darf, solange keine anderen Regeln von der jeweiligen Gruppe aufgestellt werden.



Auch wenn Du alleine im LFR bist (bzw. keiner deiner Gildies /Freunde das Item noch braucht ) und das Item nur noch verkaufen könntest? Man würde ja die Chancen der anderen nicht verringern...


----------



## Glokdt (13. Januar 2012)

Danida schrieb:


> Welches Verhalten fändet ihr in meiner Rolle fairer/besser/gerechter und wie würde eure Bewertung aus Sicht des 4.Gildies ausfallen?
> 
> Auch wenn Du alleine im LFR bist (bzw. keiner deiner Gildies /Freunde das Item noch braucht ) und das Item nur noch verkaufen könntest? Man würde ja die Chancen der anderen nicht verringern...




Aus deiner Sicht wäre es in dem von dir genannten Beispiel für dich besser, wenn die Gildis des anderen, die schon die Teile haben, nicht mitwürfeln.

Aus der Sicht des Typen mit seinen Gildenkollegen wäre es natürlich für ihn besser, wenn seine Gildis mitwürfeln.

Fair wäre es sowohl wenn sie passen, als auch, wenn sie mitwürfeln, da das Würfelergebnis nicht beeinflusst werden kann. Jeder hat die gleiche Chance zu gewinnen. (hierbei ignoriere ich mit Absicht die Möglichkeit, das Teil weiterzugeben)
Gerecht wäre es, wenn der, der das schlechteste Item hat das Teil bekommt. Das könntest eben auch nicht du sein.

Aus der Sicht des Anderen, wäre es auch möglich, auf das Teil zu würfeln mit dem Zweck, es später evtl gegen ein anderes zu tauschen. Für ihn besser. Nicht gerecht. Fair ... der Würfel spricht.
Du kannst das auch machen. Oder es lassen, wenn du sagst "Nein, das mag ich nicht machen".

Und ja, die Chancen des anderen verringert man nicht. Genauso wie man seine eigenen Chancen nicht verbessert. Wo ist das Problem, den Zufall entscheiden zu lassen?


----------



## Danida (13. Januar 2012)

Glokdt schrieb:


> Fair wäre es sowohl wenn sie passen, als auch, wenn sie mitwürfeln, da das Würfelergebnis nicht beeinflusst werden kann. Jeder hat die gleiche Chance zu gewinnen. *(hierbei ignoriere ich mit Absicht die Möglichkeit, das Teil weiterzugeben)*



Diese Möglichkeit besteht aber und kann nicht ignoriert werden. Mann könnte es auch so ausdrücken: Der Gilden-Spieler hat 4 Würfe um das Item zu gewinnen und ich einen. Ob das fair ist muss wohl jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Karoluss (13. Januar 2012)

Warum muss man eigentlich immer von Extrempositionen ausgehen? Entweder würfeln alle die können, oder alle die nur das Item brauchen ist doch fern jeder realität. Die Wahrheit liegt doch irgendwo in der Mitte.

Ich finds unfair, wenn ein tank für ein Item B macht, nur um es einem DD zuzustecken, den er kennt. Weil der DD würde eigentlich nicht in die Würfelmasse hereinkommen und hat sich so einen in meinen Augen unfairen Vorteil erschlichen.

Ich finds nicht prall, aber ok, wenn einer für seinen Kollegen mitwürfelt, obwohl er selbst das Teil schon hat, auf der einen Seite fänd ich schon besser, wenn er passen würde, auf der anderen Seite hat auch dieser Typ was für den raid getan und es erscheint mir nun auch unfair ihn einfach komplett aus der Würfelmasse herausnehmen zu wollen.

Ich find es vollkommen ok, wenn einer, der das Teil selbst brauchen könnte, es einem Gildenkollegen abgibt, denn normal hätte er auch mitgewürfelt und verringert somit nicht die Chancen der anderen, sondern nur seine eigenen.

Ich find es nett, wenn einer für alle passt.

Das ist meine Ansicht und die ist nur eine von vielen, für mich ist sie so ok und ich halt mich dran, verurteile aber nicht die anderen. 

Und was nun sozial ist entscheidet nicht der eine allein, sondern die Mehrheit der Gesellschaft und das kann sich nunmal auch ändern, etwa, wenn es nun möglich/ erlaubt ist, Items untereinander zu traden.

Einfach mal leben und dann aber auch leben lassen


----------



## Glokdt (14. Januar 2012)

Danida schrieb:


> Diese Möglichkeit besteht aber und kann nicht ignoriert werden. Mann könnte es auch so ausdrücken: Der Gilden-Spieler hat 4 Würfe um das Item zu gewinnen und ich einen. Ob das fair ist muss wohl jeder für sich entscheiden.



Na wenns denn sein muss.

In dem von dir beschriebenen Fall wäre es Fair, wenn nur Du und Der Andere auf das Teil würfeln. 50/50 also.

Nun kommt der Zyniker in mir durch und sagt: "Aber das Leben ist selten fair."

Stehen wir quasi wieder vor dem gleichen Dilemma wie die anderen, die 6 Seiten (bei mir) drüber diskutiert haben.

Man kanns aber (finde ich) relativ einfach zusammenfassen:

1. Gehe vom Worst-Case Szenario aus. (Alle die druff rollen können tun das auch)
2. Freue dich, wenn deine Chancen steigen. (Weil einer passt, oder einer für dich mitwürfelt)
3. Akzeptiere den Würfelwurf.


Gerecht, Fair, das juckt die Maschine nicht im geringsten.
Den Mensch juckts auch nur bedingt, sonst gäb es ja keine Verbrechen etc. (genug RL-Bezug)

Oooh, neuer Gedankenanstoß:
Dürfen wir der Spielwelt unsere Moral/Wertvorstellungen aufzwingen?
Beziehungsweise, müssen wir nach unseren Wertvorstellungen handeln, oder können wir nach denen unseres Charakters handeln - so quasi Rollenspielmäßig ?

Bah, wen interessierts.

Um diesen Roman zum Abschluss zu bringen eine Anekdote von gestern, bzw. ein absurdes Beispiel:

Ich mitm Krieger, Gildi mitm Pala, beide DDs in Todesschwinges Sturz - Rückgrat.
Es droppen zweimal die 390er Plattenschultern, wir würfeln fleißig druff. Einmal gewinnt irgendwer anders, egal. Die zweiten Schultern gewinne ich mit ner 196, vor meinem Gildi mit 195, vor Person #3 mit 194.
Nun freu ich mich wie Schnitzel, da ich die meinem Gildi geben kann, ich hab sie ja schon (Böser Glokdt!). Aber halt! Person #3 kommt und sagt "Hey Glokdt, du hast die schon an!"
"Jo, doof. Ich hab sie schon an den Zweiten weitergegeben." - Der mein Gildi war.

Fazit: Ich hab gerollt, gewonnen, war sozial und habs dem zweiten Gewinner gegeben, der mein Gildi war, der sie eh hätte bekommen sollen.
ABER: So oder So hätte mein Gildi die Schultern bekommen. In diesem einen Fall lag ich am Boden vor Lachen.


----------



## Schlamm (14. Januar 2012)

Egal wie ungerecht die Chancen auch sein mögen: Ich kenne keinen der nicht schon vier oder mehr Teile bekommen hat...Solange man auch fleißig reingeht, lang lebe die Wahrscheinlichkeit.

Klar man kriegt nicht jedes Item was man will...aber wir sind ja auch nicht in einem 10er...


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Was tut ihr und wie denkt ihr darüber?



eigener Raid > schmuddelrandoms die feuer von healing rain nicht unterscheiden können.


----------



## GarfieldX (15. Januar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> eigener Raid > schmuddelrandoms die feuer von healing rain nicht unterscheiden können.



ah, ok.

Alle randoms können nix.

Wie ich oben mal postulierte: "Soziale Kompetenz kann man nicht kaufen."
Bei Antworten wie deiner drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass es Arroganz bei Praktiker gibt und zählt NICHT zur Tiernahrung...

cu GarfieldX


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2012)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> Alle randoms können nix.



so schauts aus


----------



## Cantharion (15. Januar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> eigener Raid > schmuddelrandoms die feuer von healing rain nicht unterscheiden können.



Warum gehst du mit der Meinung was randoms betrifft in einen RANDOM-raid (also raidfinder)?


----------



## Goylarna (15. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Warum gehst du mit der Meinung was randoms betrifft in einen RANDOM-raid (also raidfinder)?



Um die schlechten Randoms davor zu bewahren, loot zu bekommen... :-)

Echt traurig, wie sich einige aufspielen....


----------



## GarfieldX (15. Januar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> so schauts aus


Fun-Fakt: per Definition bist auch DU im LFR ein "Random".

cu Garfield"mussdeprimierendfürdichsein,oder?"X


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Warum gehst du mit der Meinung was randoms betrifft in einen RANDOM-raid (also raidfinder)?



hab nur auf die Frage geantwortet ob man mitrollt wenn sich dadurch die Chance eines gildenmembers erhöht ein Item zu bekommen.


----------



## Cantharion (15. Januar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> hab nur auf die Frage geantwortet ob man mitrollt wenn sich dadurch die Chance eines gildenmembers erhöht ein Item zu bekommen.



Du hast auch noch gesagt dass alle randoms nichts können. (bzw dem Satz zugestimmt.)


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Du hast auch noch gesagt dass alle randoms nichts können. (bzw dem Satz zugestimmt.)



ist ja auch in 90% der fälle so.


----------



## Figetftw! (15. Januar 2012)

Entweder seid ihr selbst solche die sich im LFR mitschleifen lassen oder ihr wart noch nicht drin....
Ihr könnt mir nicht allen ernstes sagen das ihr euch über eure sozialen kompetenzen freut wenn spieler x der den ganzen fight über afk war dann ein item bekommt.
Das 90% der Leute im LFR entweder mit einer hand am sack spielen oder ihren kleinen 3 jährigen bruder sagen er soll wild alle tasten drücken ist einfach so.

Und diesen Leuten gönne ich persönlich auch einfach kein Item.
Und wenn ich mich dann halt "wie Gott" aufspiele und die Items so verteile wie ich es für richtig halte (Loot Council ist übrigens das beste Loot Vergabe System) könnt ihr mich ruhig assozial halten :>


----------



## cashhh (15. Januar 2012)

Lootgier und Lootneid ist so alt wie das Looten in WOW. Also warum hätte es beim Finder anders sein sollen? Und wenn einer nicht zufrieden ist, wird geflamed. Auch nichts neues. Und bei alldem vergessen wir, in ein paar Wochen, wenn Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist, kräht kein Hahn mehr danach, weil dann alle nach dem ersten nerf durch DS 10er normal rennen und kein Mensch mehr das Crap aus dem LFR brauchen kann. Noch nicht mal mit dem dröflten Twink.


----------



## Goylarna (15. Januar 2012)

Also dafür das alle durch DS10er Normal durchrennen, brauchts keinen nerf... das ist schon jetzt so.

Alle die hier immer über die "AFK Idioten etc." im LFR lästern, suchen halt eine Ausrede für ihr unsoziales Verhalten....ist einfach schwer zu sagen: ich würfel auf alles, weil ich ein egoistischen Schwein bin und mir ist jeder andere Mensch außer mir (und evtl. meinen Gildenmembern) total egal.


----------



## Theopa (15. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Alle die hier immer über die "AFK Idioten etc." im LFR lästern, suchen halt eine Ausrede für ihr unsoziales Verhalten....ist einfach schwer zu sagen: ich würfel auf alles, weil ich ein egoistischen Schwein bin und mir ist jeder andere Mensch außer mir (und evtl. meinen Gildenmembern) total egal.



Nein, man würfelt auf alles weil damit Chancengleichheit entsteht.... Es würde EIN egoist reichen der auf alles Bedarf würfelt, dieser könnte 24 "netten" Leuten das komplette "kein-Need-aber-doch-ganz-ok" - Equip wegnehmen. Wenn alle Bedarf würfeln entscheidet immerhin wieder das Glück.

Und mal ehrlich: Wenn ich anderen helfen will geh ich mit T13 Equip Nonhero 85er Inis oder ziehe Twinks durch Inis, im Raid bin ich nicht um der Menschheit zu helfen sondern um Spaß zu haben UND meinen Charakter/meine Raidgruppe zu verbessern.


----------



## GarfieldX (15. Januar 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> *snip*
> Es würde EIN egoist reichen der auf alles Bedarf würfelt, dieser könnte 24 netten Leuten das komplette *kein-Need*-aber-doch-ganz-ok-Equip *wegnehmen*.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich: Wenn ich anderen helfen will geh ich mit *T13 Equip* Nonhero 85er Inis oder ziehe Twinks durch Inis, im Raid bin ich nicht um der Menschheit zu helfen sondern um Spaß zu haben UND *meinen Charakter zu verbessern*.



Genau so sieht es aus wenn man sich 'rausreden will, erkennst den widerspruch in deinen Aussagen?

cu GarfieldX


----------



## Cantharion (15. Januar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> ist ja auch in 90% der fälle so.



Dann sind wir wieder bei meiner Frage warum du dann mit randoms spielst.


----------



## Theopa (15. Januar 2012)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus wenn man sich 'rausreden will, erkennst den widerspruch in deinen Aussagen?
> 
> cu GarfieldX



Widerspruch? Nicht wirklich. Das mit dem "T13 in Nonheroes" war ein Beispiel, mein eigenes Equip unterschreitet T13 (~397) um etwa 20 Itemlevel. LFR-Equip würde meinen Char verbessern, ich könnte ca. 90% der für meine Klasse geeigneten Teile sinnvoll verwenden.

Und ja, ich rede auch bei Equip auf das man keinen direkten Bedarf hat von wegnehmen. Wenn ich eine Tank und eine DD-Skillung habe und ein Heileritem droppt würfle ich Gier. Ich kann das Item zwar momentan nicht verwenden, würde es mir aber mal aufheben. Wenn jedoch jemand Bedarf auf ein Item würfelt, dass er nur verkaufen/entzaubern will ist das eindeutig wegnehmen. 
Wenn alle 25 Leute Gier auf solche 2nd/3rd-Need Items würfeln WÜRDEN wäre ja alles ok. Sobald aber einer standartmäßig Bedarf klickt wird Gier zur Farce. Wieso sollte man es versuchen, da kann man auch gleich passen....

Und bitte, hört mit diesem Scheinheiligen Getue auf. Wer handelt denn bitte ganz ohne Eigennutz?


----------



## Garthel (15. Januar 2012)

Ich zB. 

Habe oft genug Items die ich ansich gebrauchen konnte an Jemanden abgegeben, weil es für mich nur 
eine kleine, dem anderen Mitglied jedoch eine große Verbesserung brachte. Zu einem MMO gehört es
halt nicht möglichst viele Leute abzuziehen, sondern mit anderen Menschen zusammen Spaß zu haben.

Es gibt genug Egos die ihren Spaß darin finden dass 5. Mal in Folge dass selbe T-Teil zu looten, egal
ob es ihm, der Gilde oder sogar einem Mitspieler was bringt...Hauptsache er hat es und kann sich über
die "noobs" beschweren die nicht wie "Alle" überall need drücken.

Soll sich nochmal irgendjemand über die Masse an verkommenden Subjekten innerhalb von WoW beschweren...


----------



## GarfieldX (15. Januar 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Widerspruch? Nicht wirklich. Das mit dem T13 in Nonheroes&quot; war ein Beispiel, mein eigenes Equip unterschreitet T13 (~397) um etwa 20 Itemlevel. LFR-Equip würde meinen Char verbessern, ich könnte ca. 90% der für meine Klasse geeigneten Teile sinnvoll verwenden.
> 
> Und ja, ich rede auch bei Equip auf das man keinen direkten Bedarf hat von wegnehmen. Wenn ich eine Tank und eine DD-Skillung habe und ein Heileritem droppt würfle ich Gier. Ich kann das Item zwar momentan nicht verwenden, würde es mir aber mal aufheben. Wenn jedoch jemand Bedarf auf ein Item würfelt, dass er nur verkaufen/entzaubern will ist das eindeutig wegnehmen.
> Wenn alle 25 Leute Gier auf solche 2nd/3rd-Need Items würfeln WÜRDEN wäre ja alles ok. Sobald aber einer standartmäßig Bedarf klickt wird Gier zur Farce. Wieso sollte man es versuchen, da kann man auch gleich passen....
> ...



Entschuldige mich, ich würfele Bedarf auf den spec mit dem ich drin bin UND es ist besser als mein momentanes item, gier auf sec. spec und passe beim rest - an dritt equip denke ich mit m pala noch nicht mal (oder Druide)

Wenn das Blauäugig oder "Blöde" ist - sorry, kann ich nix für, bin halt so.

cu GarfieldX


----------



## Figetftw! (15. Januar 2012)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> Entschuldige mich, ich würfele Bedarf auf den spec mit dem ich drin bin UND es ist besser als mein momentanes item, gier auf sec. spec und passe beim rest - an dritt equip denke ich mit m pala noch nicht mal (oder Druide)
> 
> Wenn das Blauäugig oder "Blöde" ist - sorry, kann ich nix für, bin halt so.
> 
> cu GarfieldX



Der heillige Samariter


----------



## GarfieldX (16. Januar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Der heillige Samariter <img src='http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons/buffed/smile.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt=''



Nein.
So würfle ich seit ich spiele - bzw. ohne das need auf sec. equip, das fing bei mir erst zu BC an, die duale spec gabs ja dann noch später.
Nur weil ein Teil der Spielerschaft der Meinung ist sich wie die "Axt im Walde" zu verhalten, muss ich mich dem nicht anschließen.
Wenn ich deswegen für dich schon ein "Samariter" bin tust du mir ehrlich leid, da du anscheinend eher sozial nicht unbedingt kompetente Mitspieler kennst.

cu GarfieldX


----------



## Hosenschisser (16. Januar 2012)

Ich kann dir nur dringend dazu raten, solltest du wirklich mal ein Teil per Seccondwurf im lfr bekommen wollen, Bedarf zu drücken. 

Im lfr funktioniert das Würfeln nämlich ein wenig anders. Hier bekommt z.B. der der sich als Tank angemeldet hat, auf Tanksachen einen so genannten Rollenbonus, der bei einem Bedarfwurf 100 Punkte auf sein Ergebnis addiert.
Ein als DD oder Heiler angemeldeter Spieler bekommt diesen Rollenbonus nicht. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Im lfr kannst du mit einem Bedarfwurf auf Secondequip, niemals jemandem etwas wegwürfeln. Mit einem Gierwurf jedoch, wirst du niemals Seconequip gewinnen.


----------



## GarfieldX (16. Januar 2012)

Jein.

Bei Tankitems: Ja, da klappt das mit dem Rollenbonus meistens.

Bei Healgear ist das so ne Sache, und bei DD Zeug sowieso Chaos - da muss Blizzard noch was dran machen, meiner Meinung nach.

cu GarfieldX


----------



## Hosenschisser (16. Januar 2012)

Jo stimmt, teilweise ist fehlerhaft.


----------



## TheGui (16. Januar 2012)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> Jein.
> 
> Bei Tankitems: Ja, da klappt das mit dem Rollenbonus meistens.
> 
> Bei Healgear ist das so ne Sache, und bei DD Zeug sowieso Chaos - da muss Blizzard noch was dran machen, meiner Meinung nach.


vor 2-3 Wochen gab es nen Bluepost in dem Blizzard bestätigt das sie es nicht gebacken bekommen den Loot nach spec verteilen zu lassen... und generell zu blöd sind das in naher Zukunft gebacken zu bekommen.


----------



## Goylarna (17. Januar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur dringend dazu raten, solltest du wirklich mal ein Teil per Seccondwurf im lfr bekommen wollen, Bedarf zu drücken.
> 
> Im lfr funktioniert das Würfeln nämlich ein wenig anders. Hier bekommt z.B. der der sich als Tank angemeldet hat, auf Tanksachen einen so genannten Rollenbonus, der bei einem Bedarfwurf 100 Punkte auf sein Ergebnis addiert.
> Ein als DD oder Heiler angemeldeter Spieler bekommt diesen Rollenbonus nicht.
> ...



Enhancer Schammies können z.B. auch auf den Heilerschild bei Schwarzhorn würfeln, weil ein Ele es ja auch nehmen könnte.... ist nicht immer ganz gut, dass system :-)


----------



## Potpotom (17. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Enhancer Schammies können z.B. auch auf den Heilerschild bei Schwarzhorn würfeln, weil ein Ele es ja auch nehmen könnte.... ist nicht immer ganz gut, dass system :-)


Der Enhancer würfelt dann 1 bis 100 und der Resto und Ele bspw. 1 bis 100 + 100, oder nicht? So sollte das zumindest sein.


----------



## Goylarna (17. Januar 2012)

Nein. Da das Ding auch von (Ele) DD´s sinnvoll genutzt werden kann (Wille = hit), bekommen auch Enhacer DD´s einen +100 Bonus. Selber schon erlebt... ich hatte das Teil schon in 397 ein Holypala und ein Healschammie hatten need und bekommen hats ein DD Schammie, der Enhacer geskillt war.


----------



## TheGui (17. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Der Enhancer würfelt dann 1 bis 100 und der Resto und Ele bspw. 1 bis 100 + 100, oder nicht? So sollte das zumindest sein.



nein... schattenpriester brauchen z.b. wille als hitt ersatz.. deshalb zählen "heiler" items mit wille auch als dd items und jeder bekommt +100

das system funktioniert nicht... und deshalb muss man bedarf würfeln! auserdem besteht noch die chance items zu tAUSCHEN:: WESHALB MAN AUCH ITEMS NEEDEN SOLLTE DIE MAN NICHT BRAUCHT:: ERGIBT SICH KEINE TAUSCHGELEGENHEIT KANN MAN DIE IMMERNOCH ABGEBEN

sorry wegen caps, kein bock alles noch mal zu schreiben


----------



## Potpotom (17. Januar 2012)

Ist keine Diskussion ob der Ele, Schatti oder die Eule Wille gebrauchen kann, das ist klar.

Aber es ist doch ne komplett andere Skillung. Der Ele darf berechtigt Bedarf +100 würfeln, der Enhancer halt nicht. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein das auf die jeweilige Skillung anzupassen. cO

Ist mir nie aufgefallen das man so arg Skillfremd mitwürfeln kann.


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Aber es ist doch ne komplett andere Skillung. Der Ele darf berechtigt Bedarf +100 würfeln, der Enhancer halt nicht. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein das auf die jeweilige Skillung anzupassen. cO


Dann hast Du bisher Glück gehabt. Ich nicht, meinem Feral hat ne dicke Eule das Agi-Trinket vom Rücken auch schon weggerollt.


----------



## Stancedancer (17. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da du dir mein Fazit zum Thema wohl leider nicht durchgelesen hast, hier nochmal in Stichworten:
> 
> 
> - Anno 2008 wäre es - durch die Mentalität der Spieler - überhaupt nicht zu so einer Gewissensfrage gekommen.
> ...



Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle 13 Seiten durchgelesen, sonderen nur bis hierhin (Seite 2), aber das genügte mir eigentlich schon

Du hattest mit einem Satz recht: Die WoW ist echt verkommen... und es liegt meiner Meinung nach daran, dass genau dieses moralische Verhalten an den Tag gelegt wird. 

Es gilt doch nach wie vor der Beuteverteilungsgedanke: 

Jeder ist mit einer bestimmten Rolle in der Gruppe (Tank, Heiler, DD) Egal, ob es eine 5 oder 25 Spieler Gruppe ist.

Ein Teil droppt, dass man ziemlich genau einer Funktion und einer (oder bestenfalls zwei oder drei) Klasse(n) zuordnen kann. 

Die dürfen darauf Bedarf würfeln, wenn es ihr Equip verbessert.

Alle anderen drücken gier/enzaubern und damit ist es auch gut.


Was ich ziemlich merkwürdig finde ist, die eigenen moralischen Werte am Handeln anderer auszurichten. Das ist keine Moral, das ist Wackelpudding.


----------



## Thestixxxx (17. Januar 2012)

Nur den ersten und den letzen Post gelesen.

Wollte eigentlich nix dazu sagen aber jetzt muss es raus.

Armes WoW was ist aus dir nur geworden. ^^


----------



## Cantharion (17. Januar 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Armes WoW was ist aus dir nur geworden. ^^


Ein gutes Spiel mit einer schlechten Community.


----------



## benbaehm (17. Januar 2012)

spielt und würfelt einfach so, wie es eurer meinung nach richtig ist. nur das zählt!

wenn andere mit einem anderen moralischen wertestandard messen und ihr deshalb ein item nicht bekommt ist es pech, ...aber noch lange kein beinbruch. ebenso müsst ihr euch nicht schämen/beschimpfen lassen, wenn ihr durch eben diesen anderen moralischen wertestandard - den ihr beim würfeln/spielen - anlegt ein item bekommt.

ihr müsst euer verhalten in wow nur vor euch selber rechtfertigen. und das ist das gute und gleichzeitig das schlechte


----------



## Technocrat (17. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn du die Güte hättest den Beitrag auch so zu formulieren, dass ein WoW Abstinenzler ihn versteht


Das verblüfft mich doch: ein Mod für ein WoW Board der von WoW nichts versteht....


----------



## Gnorfal (18. Januar 2012)

Von Beginn an getan und kein Problem damit.


----------



## Azhina (18. Januar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Welt (of Warcraft) ist echt verkommen.


ja.die gewaltige popularität und die in dem zuge implementierten "komfort tools" wie lfg und lfr haben u.a. leider dazu geführt.


----------

